# Ultra Deep



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

New collection from Omega presented today.








Seamaster Planet Ocean Ultra Deep | OMEGA®


Behold the ground-breaking new diver models built in revolutionary O-MEGASTEEL. Water-resistant to 6,000m, they are the ultimate watch for ocean exploration.




www.omegawatches.com


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

The most interesting of the bunch as far as I can see is the titanium one that resembles the original ultra deep.


----------



## NikoMos (Aug 9, 2018)

Not what I was hoping for, but still pretty neat nonetheless. They'll probably wear too large on most peoples wrists.

They also released a green dial/bezel 300M that I'm sure people will go crazy for. I have a feeling there's more to come.


----------



## ktbwatch (Mar 15, 2020)

NikoMos said:


> Not what I was hoping for, but still pretty neat nonetheless. They'll probably wear too large on most peoples wrists.
> 
> They also released a green dial/bezel 300M that I'm sure people will go crazy for. I have a feeling there's more to come.


I like









Sent from my SM-F926B using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

NikoMos said:


> Not what I was hoping for, but still pretty neat nonetheless. They'll probably wear too large on most peoples wrists.
> 
> They also released a green dial/bezel 300M that I'm sure people will go crazy for. I have a feeling there's more to come.


To be honest, the titanium ultra deep was exactly what I was hoping for.

Not sure about the L2L on it, though...
Haven't found any information about that yet. But I guess it's quite large and the manta lugs probably makes the complete package with strap and all quite a bit longer than the ones with regular lugs.


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

Great collection of new Ultra Deep watches, just too damn big.  
I wish they had released a more reasonably sized 40mm version.


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

Let's be honest, at 18mm think, nobody will wear it everyday. This is just a locker room manhood showdown to say they have the watch that can go deeper than any Rolex.

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Geequ (Oct 21, 2019)

Ultra deep looking ultra THICKKK


----------



## Sullivanjt (Jan 29, 2019)

Disappointed with the lack of new Globemaster models, to be honest


----------



## John Frum (Nov 25, 2019)

"We want more wearable everyday watches that aren't as thick. Add them to your catalog along with the chonkkerz!"

SGUS: "Hold my beer."


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

GreatScott said:


> Let's be honest, at 18mm think, nobody will wear it everyday. This is just a locker room manhood showdown to say they have the watch that can go deeper than any Rolex.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


I dunno. I had a Rolex DSSD and wore it daily for 8 years.


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

Was there a price increase too? The new green seamaster, and all other seamasters, on rubber strap are $5100.

I really like the titanium UD, but could never pull it off.

This is my favorite of the new releases:


----------



## John Frum (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Raindrops (Sep 11, 2020)

It looks like the type of watch meant for The Rock! I love it but I have no wish to shame myself by wearing one on my puny wrist.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

The L2L seems to be around 52mm.
Not too bad. I've dealt with worse...


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

If your desk is at the bottom of the Challenger Deep you are in luck!


----------



## gaidong (Apr 9, 2021)

I like it!


----------



## ckim52 (Jan 18, 2016)

Eagerly awaiting the "but can I shower with it?" posts.


----------



## Eyeshield25 (Jan 5, 2022)

Question is will they discontinue the Ploprof🤔


----------



## NikoMos (Aug 9, 2018)

The new bracelet and "new" steel on the Ultra Deep are more impressive to me than the actual watch.


----------



## Nordicbeast (Aug 7, 2007)

HiggsBoson said:


> I dunno. I had a Rolex DSSD and wore it daily for 8 years.
> View attachment 16482491


Same....and I daily wear a POC 9900. It ain't too big or thick for those of us who can pull it off. For the rest of you, I hear that the Lady's PO line is quite nice...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Love the blue gradient dial 😍 very JC DSSD, which is a good thing.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

Very cool. Best watch news I have seen in awhile. Glad its man sized.


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

Looks incredible and has amazing technical specs...lucky for the people who can pull it off.
While I am fine with people enjoying bigger sized cases, for myself I would want this titanium no date, no HEV PO in a 40mm case with 13mm height and 19mm lug width...it may be 300m WR and I would be fine with it.

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## pdaigle (May 12, 2018)

They look cool but I think Omega labeled the collection correctly....Novelties. Definitely not an every day, run of the mill PO. More of a collectors piece with those rare exceptions of people who will use them for what they were designed for.


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

Sigh...moving away from what the majority of consumers want. Yeah, some will enjoy this, but for most it'll be too unwieldy. And the comments about "manning up" are just silly. I'm 6'5 240 and am secure enough to say this wouldn't be comfortable to wear all day long. They need to start capping their watch thickness at 15mm. 

I also like the new speedy 57, however, a date on a manual wind watch is a hard no for me.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

I think the UDs look great, particularly the bracelet and clasp. The thickness is nuts, but it is what it is - this is their chonky beast.


----------



## Nordicbeast (Aug 7, 2007)

Just checked Omega Canada site and the UDs are already posted with pricing....SS on bracelet $15 800 CAD and Ti is $16 800 CAD.

Yup, Rolex pricing is here!

Interesting that they are now (?) calling their SS "O‑MEGASTEEL"...hadn't seen that before.

***Edit - I guess O_MEGASTEEL is a new thing, judging by the write-up on the site.


----------



## alanh12 (Dec 30, 2021)

Nordicbeast said:


> Just checked Omega Canada site and the UDs are already posted with pricing....SS on bracelet $15 800 CAD and Ti is $16 800 CAD.
> 
> Yup, Rolex pricing is here!
> 
> Interesting that they are now (?) calling their SS "O‑MEGASTEEL"...hadn't seen that before.


According to some of the press releases it's a brand new alloy thats 40-50% harder and more scratch resistant than 316L and creates a whiter metal than 904L.


----------



## Hosea (Mar 14, 2012)

What i really hate is that they make the aqua terra 38 mm all polished case, no more beautiful alternating brushed and polished. 
They really want to make Aqua terra like datejust....highly bling and colorful dials. I was considering 38 mm aqua terra, but now it is a big no for me.


----------



## Nordicbeast (Aug 7, 2007)

alanh12 said:


> According to some of the press releases it's a brand new alloy thats 40-50% harder and more scratch resistant than 316L and creates a whiter metal than 904L.


Thanks...just caught that. Omega seems to be really trying to out-DSSD the DSSD....14 years late but hey, I'm not complaining!


----------



## FJ40seikokingturtle (Sep 28, 2021)

I like it


----------



## alanh12 (Dec 30, 2021)

Nordicbeast said:


> Thanks...just caught that. Omega seems to be really trying to out-DSSD the DSSD....14 years late but hey, I'm not complaining!


Absolutely - I'm just hoping they carry over some of these features onto the regular PO - the new steel alloy, new case and bracelet design, white gold indices, etc. would be killer on a standard planet ocean. A 45.5mm by 18mm diver is a little much for most people lol


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

The price is a Ultra High. Its nice but it's not Rolex DSSD price nice.


----------



## dwalby (Jun 25, 2018)

ckim52 said:


> Eagerly awaiting the "but can I shower with it?" posts.


of course you can shower with it on, but only if you don't get soapy water on it, if you do then its ruined.


----------



## Nordicbeast (Aug 7, 2007)

alanh12 said:


> ...A 45.5mm by 18mm diver is a little much for most people lol


Yeah, I'm starting to get that impression...


----------



## Relojeros (Sep 13, 2021)

alanh12 said:


> Absolutely - I'm just hoping they carry over some of these features onto the regular PO - the new steel alloy, new case and bracelet design, white gold indices, etc. would be killer on a standard planet ocean. A 45.5mm by 18mm diver is a little much for most people lol


You have to consider that it can only be wear in a NATO because of the lugs... so that will add to the thickness.


----------



## Nordicbeast (Aug 7, 2007)

Medusa said:


> The price is a Ultra High. Its nice but it's not Rolex DSSD price nice.


I'm genuinely curious as to why you think that? The UD seems to have a lot of the same features/capability as the DSSD, even moreso as the UD has a greater depth rating...is it just the brand recognition that justifies the price for the Rolex? And I wouldn't necessarily disagree with you there...


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Relojeros said:


> You have to consider that it can only be wear in a NATO because of the lugs... so that will add to the thickness.


That's only on the titanium version.
The others have regular lugs.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

I don't see a thickness spec listed on their Specs sheet which I'm guess from the looks of this chunk, is by design.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Watchout63 said:


> I don't see a thickness spec listed on their Specs sheet which I'm guess from the looks of this chunk, is by design.


18mm on the titanium.


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

This watch would look ridiculous on me. Yet I'd still wear it. $18,825.00 AUD for the NATO version in Australia. Bit too rich for my liking.
Wonder if they will be sold out and become follow the Rolex craziness or be a good pickup on the used marking in years to come.

This one to me looks best - but its a shame it only comes on NATO.


----------



## teckel12 (Oct 22, 2019)

[BOBO] said:


> New collection from Omega presented today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will look so cool at the deep end of my pool wearing this!


----------



## Relojeros (Sep 13, 2021)

[BOBO] said:


> That's only on the titanium version.
> The others have regular lugs.





[BOBO] said:


> That's only on the titanium version.
> The others have regular lugs.


Do you know how much the steel version weights? I just question the practicality of the design.


----------



## MNhockey (Aug 29, 2019)

I can see more Planet Oceans being sold with the release of the Ultra Deep. May even drive Planet Ocean prices up.


----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)

I’m digging the nato version big time! Those lugs!!!  It just screams “ultimate beater”. Although if I had to choose, I’d take a PloProf.


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

Medusa said:


> Very cool. Best watch news I have seen in awhile. Glad its man sized.


'Bigger isn't always preferable'. I've been (unsuccessfully) trying to convince the wife, of that, for years.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Relojeros said:


> Do you know how much the steel version weights? I just question the practicality of the design.


No Idea. They don't list that.


----------



## sea_urchin (Jun 4, 2015)

ultra deep pockets more like ...


----------



## time+tide (Sep 24, 2020)

Hey! The crystal is slide under the cuff ready!


----------



## Nordicbeast (Aug 7, 2007)

Relojeros said:


> Do you know how much the steel version weights? I just question the practicality of the design.


I would assume it weighs close to the POC since they share similar dimensions, mine checks in at 256 grams.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

Nordicbeast said:


> I'm genuinely curious as to why you think that? The UD seems to have a lot of the same features/capability as the DSSD, even moreso as the UD has a greater depth rating...is it just the brand recognition that justifies the price for the Rolex? And I wouldn't necessarily disagree with you there...


Yes, it's mainly the brand recognition and brand equity.


----------



## Relojeros (Sep 13, 2021)

Nordicbeast said:


> I would assume it weighs close to the POC since they share similar dimensions, mine checks in at 256 grams.


This is 3mm thicker... the POC 45.5 is only 15mm thick. If it happens to be 1/5th heavier (as it is 1/5th thicker) we are talking about an over 300 gram watch.


----------



## pinchelobster (Mar 14, 2018)

Hell yeah. Take my money.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

HiggsBoson said:


> 'Bigger isn't always preferable'. I've been (unsuccessfully) trying to convince the wife, of that, for years.


I think in this case it's novel design goes well with what could be considered it's novel size. It's form and function are both Ultra so it's important that its size is not average.


----------



## Nordicbeast (Aug 7, 2007)

Relojeros said:


> This is 3mm thicker... the POC 45.5 is only 15mm thick. If it happens to be 1/5th heavier (as it is 1/5th thicker) we are talking about an over 300 gram watch.


Nope....POCs (9300, 9900) are 19 mm thick. So with (what I assume) is the thicker crystal of the UD, I suspect it's a wash.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

At those prices?.....a hard pass.........


----------



## WalterDim (Apr 11, 2021)

busch12 said:


> Sigh...moving away from what the majority of consumers want. Yeah, some will enjoy this, but for most it'll be too unwieldy. And the comments about "manning up" are just silly. I'm 6'5 240 and am secure enough to say this wouldn't be comfortable to wear all day long. They need to start capping their watch thickness at 15mm.
> 
> I also like the new speedy 57, however, a date on a manual wind watch is a hard no for me.


Entirely out of curiosity, why is a manual wind with a date a hard no? I have lots of hard no's and maybe this is a new one I can add 🙃


----------



## dstfno (Oct 8, 2020)

Medusa said:


> Yes, it's mainly the brand recognition and brand equity.


Well, the Deepsea is priced at around 18K on the free market so an Ultra Deep for 30% less seems fair.


----------



## Nordicbeast (Aug 7, 2007)

dstfno said:


> Well, the Deepsea is priced at around 18K on the free market so an Ultra Deep for 30% less seems fair.



I go by MSRP, and the UD steel on bracelet is $15 800 CAD whereas the Rolex DSSD is $16 400 CAD...so, pretty close. But I agree, going by "open market" prices, the spread will be wider. And in the long run, Omegas just don't hold their value like a Rolex does.


----------



## John Frum (Nov 25, 2019)

Relojeros said:


> Do you know how much the steel version weights? I just question the practicality of the design.


The weight of one of the pieces is mentioned in the Watch Advisor video.


----------



## emj84 (Mar 11, 2008)

Man O Man can I not wait to try this bad boy on!!!! I am a huge fan of the James Cameron series and the UD is right there with it. The JC is my grail watch, so it will be very interesting to see the differences and similarities when trying the UD on. The titanium on nato looks amazing too! Looks like I need to visit a boutique ASAP!


----------



## Relojeros (Sep 13, 2021)

Nordicbeast said:


> Nope....POCs (9300, 9900) are 19 mm thick. So with (what I assume) is the thicker crystal of the UD, I suspect it's a wash.


Got it. Pretty wearable then.


----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

HiggsBoson said:


> I wish they had released a more reasonably sized 40mm version.


The Omega “Slightly Deep” doesn’t have the same ring to it though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relojeros (Sep 13, 2021)

John Frum said:


> The weight of one of the pieces is mentioned in the Watch Advisor video.


What was it?


----------



## Timeflys (Jan 8, 2022)

This is great! Now when my submarine reaches crush depth I won't have to worry if my watch is going to quit.


----------



## Pontificator (Nov 14, 2015)

Medusa said:


> Very cool. Best watch news I have seen in awhile. Glad its man sized.


Exactly! It's so tiring seeing complaint after complaint on here about any watch more than 36mm. If you have that small of a wrist then just head right to the ladies section when looking for a watch.


----------



## John Frum (Nov 25, 2019)

Relojeros said:


> What was it?


I don't remember exactly. It was over 200g though.


----------



## ckim52 (Jan 18, 2016)

Joe90 said:


> The Omega “Slightly Deep” doesn’t have the same ring to it though
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For some of us, "slightly deep" is the best we can do.


----------



## cykrops (Mar 30, 2021)

Ultra deep just sounds NSFW


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

cykrops said:


> Ultra deep just sounds NSFW


----------



## Nordicbeast (Aug 7, 2007)

ckim52 said:


> For some of us, "slightly deep" is the best we can do.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Thia just in:
Lug to lug seems to be 56mm on the Ultra Deep titanium according to Fratello.









Well, that puts it in the big boy category for sure.
52 or 54 I can handle. 56mm is a bit much.


----------



## Nordicbeast (Aug 7, 2007)

[BOBO] said:


> 52 or 54 I can handle. 56mm is a bit much.


That's what sh.....nevermind.

Seriously though, I wonder if the lug to lug measurements differ between the Ti and SS versions since the lugs are shaped differently between the two.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Nordicbeast said:


> That's what sh.....nevermind.
> 
> Seriously though, I wonder if the lug to lug measurements differ between the Ti and SS versions since the lugs are shaped differently between the two.


Could be. 
in any case, the Ti will probably take up more real estate on the wrist with the fabric strap compared to the others.


----------



## TaxMan (Nov 3, 2016)

[BOBO] said:


> Thia just in:
> Lug to lug seems to be 56mm on the Ultra Deep titanium according to Fratello.
> View attachment 16483051
> 
> ...


In the WatchAdviser video, at about the 8:10 mark, they say the lug2lug on the stainless steel is “less than 52mm”. They then show the lugs on the titanium version and you can see how much more those add.

All in all, I think it’s not quite as unwearable as I initially thought.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

TaxMan said:


> In the WatchAdviser video, at about the 8:10 mark, they say the lug2lug on the stainless steel is “less than 52mm”. They then show the lugs on the titanium version and you can see how much more those add.
> 
> All in all, I think it’s not quite as unwearable as I initially thought.


I've also seen different numbers on different places.
But from the photos, it looks quite wearable...


----------



## Split-Personality (May 7, 2009)

ckim52 said:


> For some of us, "slightly deep" is the best we can do.


Or ‘Justin’ for short.


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

cykrops said:


> Ultra deep just sounds NSFW


Let me introduce you to my Balls Deep....Quest









EDIT: whoops quoted the wrong message before.

Already talked to my guy at the NYC boutique. Gonna check these out once they have them available. He said later this month. Various online sources have been saying April.
I daily wear 18mm+ thick watches all the time with no issue. The titanium on NATO will probably be lighter than my Ti on Ti Ball or my Steel on nylon Avenger Seawolf.

The steel on steel might be another story... but I'll probably try that on anyway. The blue + white is growing on me. My current ranking of preference:

Ti version: Just wish Omega came up with some magical bracelet that could clamp onto the manta lugs
Black steel version: Looks beautiful, but too similar to the DSSD. Would've preferred the same matte finish and color accents as the Ti version, but oh well
Blue steel version: At first I thought this looked too much like a toy, but its growing on me. Would need to see it in person.


----------



## TaxMan (Nov 3, 2016)

[BOBO] said:


> I've also seen different numbers on different places.
> But from the photos, it looks quite wearable...
> View attachment 16483073


I’m interested in trying one. I just wish they made a titanium on rubber. I expect the stainless, even on rubber, might be heavier than I like. The titanium will have a good weight, but the NATO is going to push the thickness to 20mm and honestly, I hate NATO straps. I might be that person who falls between the cracks on the choices.


----------



## Gebbeth (Feb 26, 2021)

18mm and 45.5 puts it in Sea Dweller Deepsea territory (17.7 and 44 respectively), but nearly twice the depth rating.

Yes, not practical. Yes, not for everyone. But for those who complain or brag that Omega has nothing that compares to Rolex's deep dive portfolio (yes there are those people if you can believe it), Omega just responded.

I happen to like them. I like big watches in general from 42mm on up. I have a 46 Big Pilot, and that wears fine for me. Don't get me started on G-Shocks, which I have as well, and they go into the 50mm range. The G-Steel models weigh a ton, by the way.

Would I pay $11k on one of these? I don't know. I've been actively looking at the Deepsea James Cameron, and they are now $14k retail and about $17k on up in the greys. So, these are relative bargains for arguably better performance and materials. Looks are on par.....subjective for sure.

I'm glad there are alternatives.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

TaxMan said:


> I’m interested in trying one. I just wish they made a titanium on rubber. I expect the stainless, even on rubber, might be heavier than I like. The titanium will have a good weight, but the NATO is going to push the thickness to 20mm and honestly, I hate NATO straps. I might be that person who falls between the cracks on the choices.


I'm pretty sure I could make a leather or canvas strap for it that's soft and malleable enough to be squeezed between the manta lugs somehow.

And if I could do it, any strap maker could do it too.
The classic way of doing it would be using Chicago screws or simply put a couple of stitches to secure a regukar strap on it.








I don't think there's going to be any shortage when it comes to strap options once it hits the stores.


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

Gebbeth said:


> 18mm and 45.5 puts it in Sea Dweller Deepsea territory (17.7 and 44 respectively), but nearly twice the depth rating.
> 
> Yes, not practical. Yes, not for everyone. But for those who complain or brag that Omega has nothing that compares to Rolex's deep dive portfolio (yes there are those people if you can believe it), Omega just responded.
> 
> ...


I had been looking at the SD and DSSD for a while since their grey market markup was not nearly as bad as the sub. Plus I hate the cyclops on the subs, but I was worried the no-date sub would be too small and boring.

The UD just solved all of this for me.

Although I did forget to consider the extra 2mm or so added by a NATO on the Ti version that has been mentioned here a few times now...
There is a way to wear a NATO so that you only have one layer under the watch, or you could just use a Zulu strap too. Things to keep in mind when I go try it out..
I don't suppose there could be some kind of custom strap that would not require going under the watch at all? I'm imagining a velcro strap that would attach to each lug from the outside.


----------



## Nordicbeast (Aug 7, 2007)

Yeah, it's a shame to obscure that cool rear caseback with a NATO...


----------



## Gebbeth (Feb 26, 2021)

HiggsBoson said:


> Great collection of new Ultra Deep watches, just too damn big.
> I wish they had released a more reasonably sized 40mm version.


I don't think you can get that depth rating in that size, unless you made the dial unreasonably small. It's just math. How much pressure resistant material can you shave off and still maintain the depth rating while maintaining legibility as a watch. Something has to give.


----------



## Gebbeth (Feb 26, 2021)

Nippero said:


> I had been looking at the SD and DSSD for a while since their grey market markup was not nearly as bad as the sub. Plus I hate the cyclops on the subs, but I was worried the no-date sub would be too small and boring.
> 
> The UD just solved all of this for me.
> 
> ...


Yes, you look the long end through both hoops instead of just one. It's hard to explain, but it leaves a single layer underneath the case, and the buckle actually then rests underneath your wrist, which looks better to me and hides any excess material under your wrists instead of the side.

I use this method on all my NATOs now.


----------



## Shiny-Lights (Nov 16, 2018)

I wonder how thick will this watch be


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Shiny-Lights said:


> I wonder how thick will this watch be


18mm for the titanium.


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

Is it just me or does the Orange UD's dial look like a brown gradient rather than Grey to Black?









Maybe my eyes are playing tricks on me because of all the orange accents, but that really looks like a brown to black gradient to me. Even in the live pics from fratello's site.


----------



## Gebbeth (Feb 26, 2021)

Nippero said:


> Is it just me or does the Orange UD's dial look like a brown gradient rather than Grey to Black?
> View attachment 16483130
> 
> 
> Maybe my eyes are playing tricks on me because of all the orange accents, but that really looks like a brown to black gradient to me. Even in the live pics from fratello's site.


It's definitely the orange bezel that is causing this. It's like color theory, where different combination of colors tend to cause the eye to see different gradients of color (it's the same in music theory with the circle of 8ths, or certain chord progressions). Some colors just bring out different tones in adjacent colors.


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

Gebbeth said:


> It's definitely the orange bezel that is causing this. It's like color theory, where different combination of colors tend to cause the eye to see different gradients of color (it's the same in music theory with the circle of 8ths, or certain chord progressions). Some colors just bring out different tones in adjacent colors.


Yea I know what you mean but this seriously looks brown to me.

I had to bust out Photoshop and take a closer look:
Color closest to the middle, before touching the hands:









Color in the middle of the gradient, halfway between the center and the 3:









Color between the 3 and the hour marker:









Whats going on here Omega. Bad render or bad description?? Its really bothering me lol.

If this was closer to how the Orange + Grey PO looked, it might end up being my favorite of the steel variants.


----------



## Nordicbeast (Aug 7, 2007)

^WatchAdvisor has a UD review vid on YT and they show all of them...it definitely looks like the dial has a brown/black tinge to it to me.

BTW, in that vid the lug to lug measurement for the SS is 52 mm. They do say that it's more for the Ti as the lugs are different/larger.

Nice new clasp on the SS version as well....liking it more and more!


----------



## Grndhog89 (Oct 19, 2021)

So doesn't this Ultra Deep basically render the Ploprof irrelevant? 

It used to be: 

300m Professional vs Sub 
Planet Ocean vs Seadweller
Ploprof vs Deepsea

Now with the Ultra Deep being the better stand in against the Deepsea I don't know where this leaves the Ploprof. Possible discontinuation?


----------



## Fedev (Feb 22, 2021)

There is something interesting with the Ultra Deep even if there is no way I can pull off that thickness. I guess it has to do with the technical specs. Nice to see Omega releasing these models!


----------



## Gebbeth (Feb 26, 2021)

Grndhog89 said:


> So doesn't this Ultra Deep basically render the Ploprof irrelevant?
> 
> It used to be:
> 
> ...


I think the ProPlof will go away. It will increase the value of those already purchased, and its loss will simplify the lineup.


----------



## AnonPi (Aug 19, 2020)

Grndhog89 said:


> So doesn't this Ultra Deep basically render the Ploprof irrelevant?
> 
> It used to be:
> 
> ...


Wasn't the Ploprof already discontinued? I see it's still on Omega's site, but I'm nearly certain I saw articles a while back saying it was.


----------



## SenileSexline (Dec 11, 2020)

Polprof has a cool factor that this watch is missing. Don't get me wrong, I love how redundant the over engineering is but polprof is just special.


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

Dig it. Want it. Now.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

HiggsBoson said:


> I dunno. I had a Rolex DSSD and wore it daily for 8 years.
> View attachment 16482491


DITTO


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

It's thick but it means business as a diver!


----------



## VinceWatch (Aug 7, 2012)

Well I had high hopes for this watch but I definitely have some things I like and some that I don't. I would have to see more pictures or see one in person to decide if I will get one. It looks like the Titanium model is only being made with those horn type protuberances to retain a strap with no option for a bracelet. I do not like that but this is not entirely clear on the website. If they offer it in Ti with a bracelet I will seriously consider it. I would like to know the weight of the "O-Mega" steel version on bracelet, and the bracelet dimensions. I wish they had not called it O-Mega Steel, it just sounds cartoonish, but again would not stop me from getting one.
They have made another watch with a silly depth rating that nobody will ever need, but that has not stopped me before. Come on Omega don't you realize that no man has ever been diving below 1600 feet and will like never do it. 
Now for the really good news, I am amazed that they actually left off the HEV crown. This is such a nice move by Omega, because nobody needs it and it looks bad. Probably there is a Ploprof style one on the case, but hopefully not. 
So, I need more info, pictures, specs etc.


----------



## Gebbeth (Feb 26, 2021)

Nippero said:


> Yea I know what you mean but this seriously looks brown to me.
> 
> I had to bust out Photoshop and take a closer look:
> Color closest to the middle, before touching the hands:
> ...


But if you look at your own data, the point is on the far left of the color triangle. That puts it closer to the grey/black than orange/brown palette.


----------



## AnonPi (Aug 19, 2020)

VinceWatch said:


> Well I had high hopes for this watch but I definitely have some things I like and some that I don't. I would have to see more pictures or see one in person to decide if I will get one. It looks like the Titanium model is only being made with those horn type protuberances to retain a strap with no option for a bracelet. I do not like that but this is not entirely clear on the website. If they offer it in Ti with a bracelet I will seriously consider it. I would like to know the weight of the "O-Mega" steel version on bracelet, and the bracelet dimensions. I wish they had not called it O-Mega Steel, it just sounds cartoonish, but again would not stop me from getting one.
> They have made another watch with a silly depth rating that nobody will ever need, but that has not stopped me before. Come on Omega don't you realize that no man has ever been diving below 1600 feet and will like never do it.
> Now for the really good news, I am amazed that they actually left off the HEV crown. This is such a nice move by Omega, because nobody needs it and it looks bad. Probably there is a Ploprof style one on the case, but hopefully not.
> So, I need more info, pictures, specs etc.


I don't know about bracelet, but I think they'd sell a lot more of the Ti if there were a rubber strap available.


----------



## Nordicbeast (Aug 7, 2007)

There'd be no way to mount a bracelet on the Ti version with the manta lugs so they would have to design a whole new case to accommodate a bracelet...don't think that's gonna happen...at least anytime soon.


----------



## VinceWatch (Aug 7, 2012)

Nordicbeast said:


> There'd be no way to mount a bracelet on the Ti version with the manta lugs so they would have to design a whole new case to accommodate a bracelet...don't think that's gonna happen...at least anytime soon.


Well they would just need to throw a block of Ti on the CNC machine with the program for the steel version and Voila! Actually, it is not quite that simple but basically some minor program tweaks and that is it. It would not take a complete redesign.


----------



## AnonPi (Aug 19, 2020)

Nordicbeast said:


> There'd be no way to mount a bracelet on the Ti version with the manta lugs so they would have to design a whole new case to accommodate a bracelet...don't think that's gonna happen...at least anytime soon.


At least not in a conventional manner.


----------



## Gebbeth (Feb 26, 2021)

Nordicbeast said:


> There'd be no way to mount a bracelet on the Ti version with the manta lugs so they would have to design a whole new case to accommodate a bracelet...don't think that's gonna happen...at least anytime soon.


Kinda like the Pelagos FXD, I hope watchmakers come up with some kind of solution to this. If they can make quick change integrated bracelets that don't require removal of spring pins, if any, they should be able to come up with a secure design for a bracelet to mount on fixed lugs.


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

Gebbeth said:


> Kinda like the Pelagos FXD, I hope watchmakers come up with some kind of solution to this. If they can make quick change integrated bracelets that don't require removal of spring pins, if any, they should be able to come up with a secure design for a bracelet to mount on fixed lugs.


It shouldn't be too hard to make a suitable endlink that fits over the manta lugs with a screw on the inside that keeps a mounting plate secured, it will be longer than is really suitable, because the first real hinge has to be outside the current lug-to-lug length, or have the attachment below the case.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

I keep looking at the new UDs, and as silly as they would look on my wrist, I still really like them. I'm hoping all the new colors, bracelet, and clasp make their way to the standard PO line.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

I want the stainless steel Ultra Deep really badly!  And I don't even dive. I love the over-engineered feel of such a robust timepiece! I have had 2 Breitling Avenger Seawolf watches, and the dimensions are about the same. So my wrist can handle it no problem! And I have to say I love the fact that the depth rating exceeds the Rolex Deepsea. As far as aesthetics, it's also better looking and the dial more symmetrical without the date. I have never been a practical guy, and don't intend to start at age 72. Only problem is, I will never be able to afford one! Unless I sell my entire current collection!


----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

Part of me is tempted to part with the DSSD JC for the Ti Version, but a bigger part of me says no, especially since I already have a PloProf which is in a unique class by itself.


----------



## Nordicbeast (Aug 7, 2007)

After having watched the review vid on YT a few times, it seems that the updated UD SS bracelet has, apart from a new clasp, new links that have beveled polished ends. Lots of neat little details...

I wonder how the new O-MEGASTEEL (I feel silly typing that!) will hold up against scratches compared to the Oystersteel 904L. One thing that I noticed with my 116660, is that it was fairly scratch resistant....moreso than my Omegas.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Interesting to see that more than one of you draws parallels to the Ploprof 1200. I was thinking the same.
The Ploprof is becoming quite an old model at this stage.
I think this is meant to be the replacement, which probably means more variations of dials and bezels going forward.

Personally, I only see it as a replacement in spec. The Ultra Deep Ti case has nothing on the Ploprof as I see it.
So even if it means a technical step forward, I think the Omega lineup would be a lot less interesting without the Ploprof.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Since we are all wishing it was something a little different, my choice would be a matte case (like Sinn Tegimented), with the Titanium model bezel, and the blue/back dial. Perfection. 18mm is a little thick, but I would wear it.

As it is the Ti looks great, except the dial isn't as nice, and I would want a bracelet option. 

Oh well. I have a PloProf 600 being worked over at the spa. I'll be very satisfied when it arrives.

All in all, I like them; just not quite enough at this time.


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

Gebbeth said:


> But if you look at your own data, the point is on the far left of the color triangle. That puts it closer to the grey/black than orange/brown palette.


True, but if you look at the middle of the 3 sliding bars, that's saturation. A true grey with no color would be all the way to the left.

I'd be much more tempted if the dial looked more like the grey on this PO:


----------



## gr8adv (Jan 19, 2010)

Nordicbeast said:


> After having watched the review vid on YT a few times, it seems that the updated UD SS bracelet has, apart from a new clasp, new links that have beveled polished ends. Lots of neat little details...
> 
> I wonder how the new O-MEGASTEEL (I feel silly typing that!) will hold up against scratches compared to the Oystersteel 904L. One thing that I noticed with my 116660, is that it was fairly scratch resistant....moreso than my Omegas.


O-MEGASTEEL. Got to love it. 

Of course my transformer name is AMAZON PRIME so i can wear it no problem.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

What do you think about the combination of 18mm thick watch with a tall domed crystal with AR on the outside?
Is that really a great idea?

If the crystal was recessed under the bezel, fine. But with the UD, the crystal will be what meets the door posts first.

I'm trying to talk myself out of it.😁


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

[BOBO] said:


> What do you think about the combination of 18mm thick watch with a tall domed crystal with AR on the outside?
> Is that really a great idea?
> 
> If the crystal was recessed under the bezel, fine. But with the UD, the crystal will be what meets the door posts first.
> ...


Never had an issue with my speedy's crystal hitting things and that sticks out way more. Cant talk yourself outta this one so easily


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Nippero said:


> Never had an issue with my speedy's crystal hitting things and that sticks out way more. Cant talk yourself outta this one so easily


So close. Merde.


----------



## longtimelurker (Oct 16, 2020)

Wait... Omega released new watches?


----------



## GMP (Sep 23, 2021)

Nippero said:


> Is it just me or does the Orange UD's dial look like a brown gradient rather than Grey to Black?
> View attachment 16483130
> 
> 
> Maybe my eyes are playing tricks on me because of all the orange accents, but that really looks like a brown to black gradient to me. Even in the live pics from fratello's site.


Maybe so but it really looks good to me. Kinda a brown/gray.


----------



## gr8adv (Jan 19, 2010)

i heard about grey to black but only seem to see blue to black. anyone got a pic. this is dangerous i love these


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 4, 2020)

Dang, I don't care how deep a watch can go. 100m (or even 50m) water resistance would be enough for me. Just please make it (much) thinner than it already is, geez. Remove the see through case back if needed.


----------



## double (Dec 19, 2011)

Omega fan and SCUBA diver checking in here… Ultra Deep is definitely cool and aptly classified as a novelty. This has zero real world application when it comes to actual deep ocean exploration. It’s a (bleep) measuring contest with Rolex and I’m all for it to push innovation. I am sure the new steel and bracelet design will make its way to normal PO line eventually.

All of the latest models are too big for my taste, but appreciate that others prefer big chunky divers with improved movements and materials. The original PO is still the best PO to me, but of course I am biased towards the watch I own. It performs with ease as a tool watch on dives down 120 ft in my experience. Modern dive computers render any dive watch useless so me diving with my trusty PO a few times was…just for the novelty of it.


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur (Oct 10, 2020)

Nordicbeast said:


> After having watched the review vid on YT a few times, it seems that the updated UD SS bracelet has, apart from a new clasp, new links that have beveled polished ends. Lots of neat little details...
> 
> I wonder how the new O-MEGASTEEL (I feel silly typing that!) will hold up against scratches compared to the Oystersteel 904L. One thing that I noticed with my 116660, is that it was fairly scratch resistant....moreso than my Omegas.


In the video, it says this steel is 50x more scratch resistant than 316L steel. If true, Omega hit home run. Y’all may not like the release on the surface, Butlook closer and you’ll see Omega has innovated in every way.

I hope this new steel alloy makes it on all the watches moving forward. That would change the industry.

I also enjoy the white gold in the dial


----------



## alanh12 (Dec 30, 2021)

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> In the video, it says this steel is 50x more scratch resistant than 316L steel. If true, Omega hit home run. Y’all may not like the release on the surface, Butlook closer and you’ll see Omega has innovated in every way.
> 
> I hope this new steel alloy makes it on all the watches moving forward. That would change the industry.
> 
> I also enjoy the white gold in the dial



I believe it was 50% more scratch resistant than 316L and a brighter white color than 904L but nonetheless super excited to see if the technologies here are brought over to other lines. Really hope the regular planet ocean gets the same updates with the new steel alloy, white gold indices, etc. but in a slimmer case.


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur (Oct 10, 2020)

alanh12 said:


> I believe it was 50% more scratch resistant than 316L and a brighter white color than 904L but nonetheless super excited to see if the technologies here are brought over to other lines. Really hope the regular planet ocean gets the same updates with the new steel alloy, white gold indices, etc. but in a slimmer case.


Agreed. We could all use a slimmer case!


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

Gebbeth said:


> I don't think you can get that depth rating in that size, unless you made the dial unreasonably small. It's just math. How much pressure resistant material can you shave off and still maintain the depth rating while maintaining legibility as a watch. Something has to give.


I adore the look of the watch. Personally, I'd rather have the watch with half the depth rating, but have a watch I can wear/enjoy.
These super high depth ratings are pretty pointless, anyway.
This comes from someone who owned a Rolex DSSD for years.......and sold it for a more wearable/comfortable Sub!


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

"do you watch the HSN hoping to pick up an invicta but the low price turns you off?, have we got a watch for you!!"


----------



## Gebbeth (Feb 26, 2021)

HiggsBoson said:


> I adore the look of the watch. Personally, I'd rather have the watch with half the depth rating, but have a watch I can wear/enjoy.
> These super high depth ratings are pretty pointless, anyway.
> This comes from someone who owned a Rolex DSSD for years.......and sold it for a more wearable/comfortable Sub!


I think the response from Omega would be, we already have such watches. Everyone already has such watches. We weren't designing these watches to be like those other watches. AND, if you do want those kinds of watches, we just released a whole batch of new Aqua Terras, SMPs, and Speedmasters.

Meanwhile, for those saying these are Invicta watches, I think that is a lazy comparison given the technology that Omega has put into these watches. They are big, but for a reason. And yes, it's for bragging rights as any technical exercise can be. No different from Sinn 5000M watches with oil in them. Sea Dwellers with unnecessary helium escape valves and 12,000ft depth ratings. IWC's that can resist 30,000g's. Or a $6.2M watch that has a Tiffany blue dial......oh wait.....never mind that one.


----------



## Nordicbeast (Aug 7, 2007)

I wonder when we'll actually start seeing these in stock at ADs? I've been conversing with my local AD and apparently they were told by their rep that they may not see any UDs until late in the year due to supply chain issues, yadda, yadda. Also told me I probably wouldn't be able to try one out as the ones that they do get in will be pre-sold. Uh-huh....


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

Gebbeth said:


> I think the response from Omega would be, we already have such watches. Everyone already has such watches. We weren't designing these watches to be like those other watches. AND, if you do want those kinds of watches, we just released a whole batch of new Aqua Terras, SMPs, and Speedmasters.
> 
> Meanwhile, for those saying these are Invicta watches, I think that is a lazy comparison given the technology that Omega has put into these watches. They are big, but for a reason. And yes, it's for bragging rights as any technical exercise can be. No different from Sinn 5000M watches with oil in them. Sea Dwellers with unnecessary helium escape valves and 12,000ft depth ratings. IWC's that can resist 30,000g's. Or a $6.2M watch that has a Tiffany blue dial......oh wait.....never mind that one.


Some people have valid complaints about the UD and will admit that its just personally not for them, thats fine.

I agree that the Invicta comparisons are just lazy. To me that sounds like someone who is just bitter their wrist or wallet is incompatible with the watch.



Nordicbeast said:


> I wonder when we'll actually start seeing these in stock at ADs? I've been conversing with my local AD and apparently they were told by their rep that they may not see any UDs until late in the year due to supply chain issues, yadda, yadda. Also told me I probably wouldn't be able to try one out as the ones that they do get in will be pre-sold. Uh-huh....


My OB told me by end of month. I've seen some articles online that pointed to April.


----------



## AnonPi (Aug 19, 2020)

double said:


> Omega fan and SCUBA diver checking in here… Ultra Deep is definitely cool and aptly classified as a *novelty*.


The definition in play here is:

_a new or unfamiliar thing or experience_​​Not:

_something intended to be amusing as a result of its new or unusual quality_​​or​​_a small and inexpensive toy or ornament_​​​Pretty much everyone in the watch industry calls all their new watches "novelties" when they are announced.


----------



## mazman01 (Sep 26, 2011)

I like the look. I just think they're not wearable for most. Look forward to photos from those who can pull it off. I would gladly own one just to look at.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

AnonPi said:


> The definition in play here is:
> 
> _a new or unfamiliar thing or experience_​​Not:
> 
> _something intended to be amusing as a result of its new or unusual quality_​​or​​_a small and inexpensive toy or ornament_​​​Pretty much everyone in the watch industry calls all their new watches "novelties" when they are announced.


exactly - english word novel from latin novus meaning New. 
Decades ago in my grad studies, I would frequently come across the term "radical novum" - which surely was an oxymoron (radical - root/origin) and novum (new)


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

Gebbeth said:


> I think the response from Omega would be, we already have such watches. Everyone already has such watches. We weren't designing these watches to be like those other watches. AND, if you do want those kinds of watches, we just released a whole batch of new Aqua Terras, SMPs, and Speedmasters.
> 
> Meanwhile, for those saying these are Invicta watches, I think that is a lazy comparison given the technology that Omega has put into these watches. They are big, but for a reason. And yes, it's for bragging rights as any technical exercise can be. No different from Sinn 5000M watches with oil in them. Sea Dwellers with unnecessary helium escape valves and 12,000ft depth ratings. IWC's that can resist 30,000g's. Or a $6.2M watch that has a Tiffany blue dial......oh wait.....never mind that one.


You may well be correct, as to what Omega's response would be. I fully understand and appreciate that the production of such a watch, is an exercise not only in engineering, but also in valuable/important 'bragging rights' arena. Good for Omega on releasing the Ultra Deep and good for you, on being so passionate about it.


----------



## TSC (Jul 14, 2008)

Anyone crying out for an even thicker Planet Ocean?

Nah, me neither.

Read the room OMEGA.

Forever and a day, people have been crying out for a 'thinner' version though, and I'd wager 90% of owners haven't ever got past the 600m, or used an 'He' valve. Make that 95%. So let's make one even thicker. Genius. If someone wants another Deep Sea, it'd have been discussed. I've been on here 14 years, absent of late, but I've never seen anyone asking, and I'll wager nobody has asked for anything like this?
I don't get it, but I don't really care either, as the first two gens I own would be hard to get near. I remember when the 2500 came out so many on here complained about the heft and the thickness. It's like a wafer thin mint now. Lose the date and go back to Gen 1 aesthetics, and you may surprise yourselves. Keep your ceramic bezel, if you must, but don't make a shiny dial. It's not practical, above or below sea level, as your new Ultras subscribe to. The reason I sold my POLMLE, with all it's plusses was because of that shine. It's not hard

How much!!!? 'Novelties' 2022 is accurate.


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur (Oct 10, 2020)

TSC said:


> Anyone crying out for an even thicker Planet Ocean?
> 
> Nah, me neither.
> 
> ...


Relax, they’ll have a redesigned 600m planet ocean soon.


----------



## watcheyfella (Aug 29, 2007)

I am liking the Ultradeep ,but not sure I could pay the 10k for it, I got these 2 for less than 10k.
Future classics for sure .
I am on the bigger side of the fence.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

whether or not omega has a tough row to hoe getting people to buy these super duper watches remains to be seen. But then all they have to do is ring the bell and people line right up and buy yet another version of the speedy lunatic moon watch so who knows, in a year or so it may be all the rage and people will be buying all the different color varieties to complete the collection


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

A nice tour the force about what Omega can do.


----------



## TSC (Jul 14, 2008)

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> Relax, they’ll have a redesigned 600m planet ocean soon.


Bet it’ll be thick and shiny, but like I say, not overly bothered because they won’t better the original 2(for me anyway)and it doesn’t make these bricks any less of a pointless exercise. Crack on to anyone who’s a fan though. Respect


----------



## Bobcat Sig (Feb 19, 2020)

TSC said:


> Anyone crying out for an even thicker Planet Ocean?
> 
> Nah, me neither.
> 
> ...


No, they aren't. Smart watchmakers are making both bigger _and_ smaller watches. Omega has read the room. They have watches for every wrist size and presence.

I totally get the Ultra Deep and I want one. I'm also fortunate enough to have a wrist large enough to wear such a big watch. I also understand that many people do not have wrists suitable for such watches. I also understand that those watchonistas tend to be the most vocal about larger watches.


----------



## TSC (Jul 14, 2008)

Bobcat Sig said:


> No, they aren't. Smart watchmakers are making both bigger _and_ smaller watches. Omega has read the room. They have watches for every wrist size and presence.
> 
> I totally get the Ultra Deep and I want one. I'm also fortunate enough to have a wrist large enough to wear such a big watch. I also understand that many people do not have wrists suitable for such watches. I also understand that those watchonistas tend to be the most vocal about larger watches.


And well worth ten grand of anyone’s money. Enjoy. Very happy for you


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Bobcat Sig said:


> No, they aren't. Smart watchmakers are making both bigger _and_ smaller watches. Omega has read the room. They have watches for every wrist size and presence.
> 
> I totally get the Ultra Deep and I want one. I'm also fortunate enough to have a wrist large enough to wear such a big watch. I also understand that many people do not have wrists suitable for such watches. I also understand that those watchonistas tend to be the most vocal about larger watches.


here here
The new UD is a tad smaller than this one that I wear and enjoy


----------



## Bobcat Sig (Feb 19, 2020)

Simon said:


> here here
> The new UD is a tad smaller than this one that I wear and enjoy
> View attachment 16489640


You must be in my head. I want to get my mitts on a PO Chrono. Love it!


----------



## M.N.A (Sep 1, 2013)

Ultra deep are ultra expensive and are ultra thick, they are novelties for sure and this come from someone who owns a POC 9300! I love my POC but the watch is THICK almost same as the Ultra deep, when I first bought it I was impressed (to this day) by its looks, functionality, and technology however I did not consider wearability then, it is not easy to pull off on daily basis and I have 7 inch wrist.

Nevertheless, the watch only cost me USD 6K brand new from the AD, the ultra deep has no date and no other complications, and the requested price is just ridiculous. Even Rolex had a hard time selling and marketing the deep sea and many times before it was assumed by the watch community that it might get discontinued due to its poor sales, and that goes for a watch that has less thickness, a date function, and a relatively better resale value !

Omega might release the updated version of PO line soon in 2022 but will they pump their prices to new levels !?


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur (Oct 10, 2020)

M.N.A said:


> Ultra deep are ultra expensive and are ultra thick, they are novelties for sure and this come from someone who owns a POC 9300! I love my POC but the watch is THICK almost same as the Ultra deep, when I first bought it I was impressed (to this day) by its looks, functionality, and technology however I did not consider wearability then, it is not easy to pull off on daily basis and I have 7 inch wrist.
> 
> Nevertheless, the watch only cost me USD 6K brand new from the AD, the ultra deep has no date and no other complications, and the requested price is just ridiculous. Even Rolex had a hard time selling and marketing the deep sea and many times before it was assumed by the watch community that it might get discontinued due to its poor sales, and that goes for a watch that has less thickness, a date function, and a relatively better resale value !
> 
> Omega might release the updated version of PO line soon in 2022 but will they pump their prices to new levels !?


it’s because of new steel alloy tech, white gold use, advanced water resistance engineering, etc. there’s a lot of improvements here.

I’m sure the new planet oceans will increase in price due to new materials, but not quite as expensive as the ultra deep.


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

M.N.A said:


> Ultra deep are ultra expensive and are ultra thick, they are novelties for sure and this come from someone who owns a POC 9300! I love my POC but the watch is THICK almost same as the Ultra deep, when I first bought it I was impressed (to this day) by its looks, functionality, and technology however I did not consider wearability then, it is not easy to pull off on daily basis and I have 7 inch wrist.
> 
> Nevertheless, the watch only cost me USD 6K brand new from the AD, the ultra deep has no date and no other complications, and the requested price is just ridiculous. Even Rolex had a hard time selling and marketing the deep sea and many times before it was assumed by the watch community that it might get discontinued due to its poor sales, and that goes for a watch that has less thickness, a date function, and a relatively better resale value !
> 
> Omega might release the updated version of PO line soon in 2022 but will they pump their prices to new levels !?


Rolex DSSD is $14k MSRP.. so the UD is actually cheaper. But Rolex kept that around for the same reason Omega has kept the Ploprof around so far, and the same reason why Omega released this beast of a watch. Its a technological flagship in the water resistance category. Luxury brands in any category will always have the ridiculous "flagship" product that absolutely no one needs, just so the brand can show off what it is capable of.

Anyway, its more fair to compare watches built to similar WR since that alone does require more R&D even before you get to the cost of manufacturing. And sure, a good chunk of the price difference is just pure markup because the watch can go deeper. Within the same brand, every improved spec will raise the price. So 600M POC vs 6000M UD isn't a good comparison to me.

The Ploprof line is a better comparison against the UD since the UD is dethroning the Ploprof as Omega's "deepest" watch. Cheapest MSRP on a Ploprof is $12.6k and it also has 0 complications. The UD price makes more sense when you look at it that way. $12.3k for the Ti UD vs $12.6k for the Ti Ploprof, maybe the $300 difference comes from nato vs bracelet.


----------



## Gebbeth (Feb 26, 2021)

I don't know what the reaction was when Rolex came out with the Deepsea. I am going to assume that there were people then who said it was too big, too thick, and no one needed a watch with those capabilities. Fast forward decades later, and it's just a part of Rolex's diving lineup. It hasn't really changed all that much either during that time, other than the James Cameron version. It's still to big and still too thick for most people, and yet people still buy it. It's still in the lineup.

I supposed 20-30 years from now, people will feel the same about the UD. It's too big. It's too big. No one needs its capabilities. Yet, people may still buy it. To each their own.


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

Gebbeth said:


> I supposed 20-30 years from now, people will feel the same about the UD. It's too big. It's too big. No one needs its capabilities. Yet, people may still buy it. To each their own.


Basically the same thing that happened with the Ploprof. Its too big, its a summer fun-time only watch, etc etc.
People still buy it, its definitely not one of the most popular sellers, and Omega keeps it around because its existence alone has significance to the brand.


----------



## Airborne6176 (Sep 20, 2009)

After my last deployment, I was dead set on tracking down a Rolex Sea Dweller but now it looks like I'm gonna have to try to find this excellent timepiece.

Still hoping for new regular POs as well...


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

HiggsBoson said:


> I adore the look of the watch. Personally, I'd rather have the watch with half the depth rating, but have a watch I can wear/enjoy.
> These super high depth ratings are pretty pointless, anyway.
> This comes from someone who owned a Rolex DSSD for years.......and sold it for a more wearable/comfortable Sub!


Just half? You need 6000m? Give me 120m and a thin diver. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Gebbeth said:


> I don't know what the reaction was when Rolex came out with the Deepsea. I am going to assume that there were people then who said it was too big, too thick, and no one needed a watch with those capabilities. Fast forward decades later, and it's just a part of Rolex's diving lineup. It hasn't really changed all that much either during that time, other than the James Cameron version. It's still to big and still too thick for most people, and yet people still buy it. It's still in the lineup.
> 
> I supposed 20-30 years from now, people will feel the same about the UD. It's too big. It's too big. No one needs its capabilities. Yet, people may still buy it. To each their own.


13years ago it was mocked here on the forums & they languished in AD windows - (I bought mine at MSRP for £5400 in early 2009) It was my only Rolex and looked fine on my 8.5" wrist - but besides me n @HiggsBoson & @DaveandStu there were very few who had one. And the purists with their tiny tinny 5513's were often sniffy.

People said it was a ridiculous unnecessary offering - laughed at the rehaut/ring lock & rightly complained at the narrow lugs & overly tapering bracelet that made it unbalanced & top wobble. The main complaint was its thickness and domed crystal that reflected and made viewing not crystal clear.
It was a huge change from what we had known - Rolex generally only made small incremental changes and this was a massive leap from the SD. Same with 2004 Kermit, easily available in AD windows cos people complained it was green and not black and didnt like the brand new maxi dial released with it. Many folk, especially those invested in their old models, dont like the new - or as Omega describe 'novelty' which is from the Latin for novus-new.

This forum becomes an echo-chamber and many merely repeat others & are quick to criticise the new & defend the old. When Omega's special Challenger was made to perform its depth defying feat, many asked for a smaller wearable version - well here it is - and now folk say they want it the thickness of the Mk1 PO - utter nonsense, that would then be a PO and not be capable of world breaking depths.

I enjoyed my DSSD & I think the UD a superior watch in material & manufacture and aesthetics - if I can marshal the mula will enjoy this new UD


----------



## John Frum (Nov 25, 2019)

Concur. Build the UD as the flagship, add smaller versions as the updated PO for those of us who can't wear the UD. I'd buy the UD ti/manta lug in .01 seconds if I could pull it off. It's a great piece of kit


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

GrouchoM said:


> Just half? You need 6000m? Give me 120m and a thin diver.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


No, I don't need 6000m. You have taken me very literally. The point I was trying to make was, I'd rather have half the depth rating and the watch be half the size.


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur (Oct 10, 2020)

HiggsBoson said:


> No, I don't need 6000m. You have taken me very literally. The point I was trying to make was, I'd rather have half the depth rating and the watch be half the size.


the new planet ocean may be just that.If they can get 6000m in 18mm, I’m sure they can do 600 at a smaller thickness than current PO’s.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> the new planet ocean may be just that.If they can get 6000m in 18mm, I’m sure they can do 600 at a smaller thickness than current PO’s.


yes, I think so and with the UD in various colours and 'thick' - I think the PO may become thinner and may even lose the HEV


----------



## Gebbeth (Feb 26, 2021)

HiggsBoson said:


> No, I don't need 6000m. You have taken me very literally. The point I was trying to make was, I'd rather have half the depth rating and the watch be half the size.


Sure, but I guess Omega would say "We already have divers that are 600m and less in depth rating, and that come in all kinds of case shapes, sizes, dials, and functionality. If you don't like that selection, then I guess Omega is not your brand."


----------



## Airborne6176 (Sep 20, 2009)

Well, if Omega is listening, I would walk into my Omega AD right now and pay cash for a new PO with a white dial and black bezel or even a new Ti with a one-color bezel (NO orange in it).

Guess I'm saying that although I could pull off wearing the new Ultra Deep, I could/would do more with a new PO and have extra to spend on something else (like more fuel for my vehicle)...


----------



## Nordicbeast (Aug 7, 2007)

Anyone who is serious about picking up the UD get an idea of availability from their ADs? Mine seems a little clueless....


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Nordicbeast said:


> Anyone who is serious about picking up the UD get an idea of availability from their ADs? Mine seems a little clueless....


I enquired with mine about it. My salesperson said a month or two and they expect to have one (some????).


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

Gebbeth said:


> Sure, but I guess Omega would say "We already have divers that are 600m and less in depth rating, and that come in all kinds of case shapes, sizes, dials, and functionality. If you don't like that selection, then *I guess Omega is not your brand*."


I beg to differ...


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

Nordicbeast said:


> Anyone who is serious about picking up the UD get an idea of availability from their ADs? Mine seems a little clueless....


Mine said early summer.


----------



## double (Dec 19, 2011)

TSC said:


> Forever and a day, people have been crying out for a 'thinner' version though, and I'd wager 90% of owners haven't ever got past the 600m, or used an 'He' valve. Make that 95%.


More like 99.99%.


----------



## AnonPi (Aug 19, 2020)

HiggsBoson said:


> No, I don't need 6000m. You have taken me very literally. The point I was trying to make was, I'd rather have half the depth rating and the watch be half the size.


So, you want a PO with 3000m WR, 22.75mm case diameter, 9mm thick?


----------



## Royalwithcheese01 (11 mo ago)

It's so big. Too big really.


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

Royalwithcheese01 said:


> It's so big. Too big really.


That's what she said...


----------



## Bullydog (Jul 25, 2012)

It's a beast of a watch no matter your wrist size, but it's a beaut. Hard to justify buying it because I can't see myself wearing it often due to the bulky size. However, who am I kidding, I could be swayed the other way to pick it up if available.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

AnonPi said:


> So, you want a PO with 3000m WR, 22.75mm case diameter, 9mm thick?


Based on volume, that's an eighth of the size. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## AnonPi (Aug 19, 2020)

GrouchoM said:


> Based on volume, that's an eighth of the size.


Well, surely if he had meant half the volume he would have said so. Usually, people aren't too concerned with how much water their diver can hold.


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

Just poked my guy at the NYC OB about the UD and he said maybe June.


----------



## Gebbeth (Feb 26, 2021)

I like the UDs, but honestly, I'm not sure I would buy those over a James Cameron. If both are equally unavailable, I'd go James Cameron. If after June, the UDs will be easily available for purchase, I might pick one up on the bracelet (not the Titanium with the manta ray lugs....I really do not like fixed lugs).


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

Gebbeth said:


> I like the UDs, but honestly, I'm not sure I would buy those over a James Cameron. If both are equally unavailable, I'd go James Cameron. If after June, the UDs will be easily available for purchase, I might pick one up on the bracelet (not the Titanium with the manta ray lugs....I really do not like fixed lugs).


Definitely try both on in person before deciding. Once Rolex started having exhibition-only models in their stores, I tried on a DSSD and quickly decided it wasnt for me.
I have plenty of watches just as thick as the DSSD, but the shape of it (flat sides) just made it look way too big.


----------



## Gebbeth (Feb 26, 2021)

Nippero said:


> Definitely try both on in person before deciding. Once Rolex started having exhibition-only models in their stores, I tried on a DSSD and quickly decided it wasnt for me.
> I have plenty of watches just as thick as the DSSD, but the shape of it (flat sides) just made it look way too big.


I have a Sea Dweller 43, and I like the looks. The Deepsea is 44 but thicker, which is the bigger issue, so you're right. I should probably take a look. But similarly, I probably need to see the UD in the flesh as well.


----------



## sycopupy (8 mo ago)

This is a halo product, meant to show off the company's technical prowess. To that extent, it more than did it's job. I'd get one just to own one, but I don't even push the limits of a normal Seamaster 300M. It's probably too big for me to use as a daily wearer, but I have some G-Shocks I use pretty regularly that doesn't give up anything in size. Again, not a daily wearer like my standard Seamaster, but it serves its purpose.


----------



## Nordicbeast (Aug 7, 2007)

Nippero said:


> I have plenty of watches just as thick as the DSSD, but the shape of it (flat sides) just made it look way too big.


See, that’s exactly why I love the DSSD….the slab sides give it a presence, at least on my wrist. I’m very interested to see how the UD compares…


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

Nordicbeast said:


> See, that’s exactly why I love the DSSD….the slab sides give it a presence, at least on my wrist. I’m very interested to see how the UD compares…


My wrists are not nearly as beastly as yours unfortunately


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

TSC said:


> Anyone crying out for an even thicker Planet Ocean?
> 
> Nah, me neither.
> 
> ...



If that was true Omega wouldn't have sold a zillion of them. Please don't project your feelings on the rest of us.


----------



## Gebbeth (Feb 26, 2021)

I'm not sure why people are getting so worked up about the size of the UD. They weren't trying to make a mass appeal watch anymore than Rolex was in making the Deepsea. This is a "technical" watch designed to show off their technologies in deep dive watched. Of course it's going to be big and thick. What did anyone expect.

As I have said already, the UD is not for everyone, and Omega already makes a whole host of watches with good WR levels that come in a variety of sizes and thicknesses. I mean there are dozens and dozens of Aqua Terras in a variety of sizes and configurations. There are countless varieties of Seamasters and POs.

I suspect if Omega came out with another 100M or 300M diver, you'd all be saying "What!?! Another regular dive watch?" I mean you can never win.


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur (Oct 10, 2020)

Gebbeth said:


> I'm not sure why people are getting so worked up about the size of the UD. They weren't trying to make a mass appeal watch anymore than Rolex was in making the Deepsea. This is a "technical" watch designed to show off their technologies in deep dive watched. Of course it's going to be big and thick. What did anyone expect.
> 
> As I have said already, the UD is not for everyone, and Omega already makes a whole host of watches with good WR levels that come in a variety of sizes and thicknesses. I mean there are dozens and dozens of Aqua Terras in a variety of sizes and configurations. There are countless varieties of Seamasters and POs.
> 
> I suspect if Omega came out with another 100M or 300M diver, you'd all be saying "What!?! Another regular dive watch?" I mean you can never win.


they’ll come out with the PlanetOcean soon, thinner than before. And no one will judge the Ultra Deep for what it’s purpose is for 😇


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

Decided to go searching for any news related to the UD since it has been a while now, and I ended up finding this new review: Review: Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean Ultra Deep

Posted 5/19. None of the info in here was a surprise, but there are some nice new pictures.
The reviewer's wrist size is 17.7cm/7in and woo this thing sure sits tall with a NATO:


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

Gebbeth said:


> I'm not sure why people are getting so worked up about the size of the UD. They weren't trying to make a mass appeal watch anymore than Rolex was in making the Deepsea. This is a "technical" watch designed to show off their technologies in deep dive watched. Of course it's going to be big and thick. What did anyone expect.
> 
> As I have said already, the UD is not for everyone, and Omega already makes a whole host of watches with good WR levels that come in a variety of sizes and thicknesses. I mean there are dozens and dozens of Aqua Terras in a variety of sizes and configurations. There are countless varieties of Seamasters and POs.
> 
> I suspect if Omega came out with another 100M or 300M diver, you'd all be saying "What!?! Another regular dive watch?" I mean you can never win.


Exactly. News flash! It's meant to be thick by design! I also get a bit funny when people complain the PO is too thick..... that's the appeal. The SMP and AT are the ones to go for if the former are too big. Omega does make something for everyone.

When I buy a 600m dive watch - I want to feel the weight on my wrist.


----------



## Nordicbeast (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm not at all a fan of NATOs...but I gotta say that the Ti UD looks great on a NATO.


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

Nordicbeast said:


> I'm not at all a fan of NATOs...but I gotta say that the Ti UD looks great on a NATO.


The matching Ti hardware on that NATO really completes the package. I just wish it didn't add 2mm+? of height to the watch.

I was reading through the Tudor FXD thread on WUS to see what options there were for straps that didnt pass behind the watch itself. I ended up getting one of these: 22mm Straps
When the UD eventually comes in stock, I'm gonna bring that with me just incase I find the watch too tall with the NATO behind it.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm guessing the omegasteel and design aspects will filter down to the next PO generation. These kinds of halo products are often not to everyone's taste, but over time the popular product aspects work their way into other models.

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## 2premo (Jul 19, 2008)

Nippero said:


> The matching Ti hardware on that NATO really completes the package. I just wish it didn't add 2mm+? of height to the watch.
> 
> I was reading through the Tudor FXD thread on WUS to see what options there were for straps that didnt pass behind the watch itself. I ended up getting one of these: 22mm Straps
> When the UD eventually comes in stock, I'm gonna bring that with me just incase I find the watch too tall with the NATO behind it.


from the pics it looks like the fixed lugs cross past each other and not sure how you would attach a strap that requires removable pins, unless someone made ends that unfold and then can be secured


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

2premo said:


> from the pics it looks like the fixed lugs cross past each other and not sure how you would attach a strap that requires removable pins, unless someone made ends that unfold and then can be secured


The strap I linked has a "G-Series" option where the metal hook hardware on one end of the strap is removable. That way you can thread it through the fixed lugs and then reattach the hook.


----------



## 2premo (Jul 19, 2008)

Nippero said:


> The strap I linked has a "G-Series" option where the metal hook hardware on one end of the strap is removable. That way you can thread it through the fixed lugs and then reattach the hook.


that sounds interesting, you have a pic of one?


----------



## Gebbeth (Feb 26, 2021)

I'm a huge fan of Nick Mankey Designs hook straps. Very well made at a reasonable cost. I also like the hook strap design better than the typical MN or Erica's hook (they tend to get loose easily if you cinch up the strap a bit....not a problem with the literal hook strap design on the NM).

As for mounting them on fixed lugs: (a) there is a Nick Mankey hook that is removable made just for these fixed lug designs, but (b) there is a gap between the lugs of the UD....in the middle. I'm sure you can pinch a fabric strap between the gaps.


----------



## Nordicbeast (Aug 7, 2007)

Still no UDs spotted in the wild?


----------



## Gebbeth (Feb 26, 2021)

Nordicbeast said:


> Still no UDs spotted in the wild?


Have they officially been released into the wild? Meaning, have retail customers in the US actually taken delivery of their watches?


----------



## Nordicbeast (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm assuming that they have...maybe not in North America yet but elsewhere?


----------



## usmc_k9_vet (Jan 8, 2020)

I was just all over Switzerland at multiple Omega boutiques and didn’t see a single one; not even in Geneva. I did see all the new ‘57 though, so they’re getting it out there. Although those were display only models. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nordicbeast (Aug 7, 2007)

usmc_k9_vet said:


> I was just all over Switzerland at multiple Omega boutiques and didn’t see a single one; not even in Geneva.


Interesting...I remember that from your travel thread.

But there's those Twitter pics that someone posted in another thread showing a guy in Australia wearing one. Maybe an industry insider or YT reviewer?


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

I met with a friend yesterday at the OMEGA Boutique @carlhaluss After we enquired about the Ultra Deep the SA was kind enough to retrieve their sample from the safe.

Wow!! I was very impressed. What a watch!! Those of you who are eagerly awaiting the arrival of these watches are going to be blown away.

When the Ultra Deep was released and the first pictures and specs hit the internet I completely wrote it off as some marketing stunt by OMEGA to challenge you know who. I figured this was their way of showcasing a new design and tech which would eventually trickle down to more wearable sizes in the future.

Now, don't get me wrong...the UD is a chunker to be sure. However, I think it can be worn by anyone with a 7" wrist. I would even go so far as to say someone with a 6.75" _flat_ wrist could also pull it off. It would be a bold move, but doable imo.

It's difficult to see it in the pictures below (terrible AD lighting), but the gradient dial is absolutely mesmerizing as it transitions from a gorgeous blue (typical for OMEGA) at the centre of the dial, to black at its periphery. If asked to create a visual for you I would describe it as what a diver would see looking up while ascending from the deep, dark depths of the ocean to shallower, blue water coloured by a blue sky. A little bit like this;










The Superluminova dressed, white gold hands and indices are a good contrast against the dial and makes for great legibility at a glance and from all angles.

The bezel looks sharp as it's presented in ceramic with inlaid Liquid Metal. It looks and feels solid, and has a precise, crisp click when rotated. I've never had the opportunity to play with a DeepSea bezel, but I'd imagine this will give the DS a run for its money.

The watch is definitely heavy in hand, but when compared with OMEGA's other heavy weight, the PO Chrono, it feels lighter, more balanced, and more refined.

I'm my opinion, the weight loss, improved balance, and more refined feel is due in large part to the incredible bracelet and clasp. The bracelet tapers slightly from the lugs to the clasp, and there is a significant bevel on the edges that runs the length of the bracelet and also along the edges of the compact clasp. When holding both the PO Chrono and Ultra Deep in hand and manipulating the bracelet with my fingers I could feel the weight difference right away. Not only is the bracelet lighter than the PO Chrono's but it's also more "fluid", which goes directly to improved comfort.

The biggest bone of contention with the UD, besides its width, is its girth (or thickness). I'm not sure of its exact thickness, but it's a chunky monkey. Even being as thick as it is it wears really well and is very proportionate. It'll probably be best worn with short sleeves, or a stretchy sleeve pulled back over the watch to add to it's already impressive wrist presence. Slipping it under a shirt cuff is not an option, unless you're sporting flared cuffs;










Okay, enough jibber jabber. Let's get to a few pictures...




























The following picture is terrible, but I wanted to try to give a real world impression of how it would wear on my 6.5" wrist. It's not apparent from the quality (or lack thereof) of the picture, but the short lugs do not extend past the edges of my wrist;








.

I hope this helps you guys who have been jonesing for some pictures and info on this watch.

Have a great day, all!!

René


----------



## Nordicbeast (Aug 7, 2007)

Niiiiiiiice! This would be the version that I would want too. Interesting comparisons to the POC, which I have (9900). I have/had the 116660 DSSD and the bezel, thickness/finish was one of my favourite aspects of the watch....looks like the UD will do the same. Re. thickness, I think the UD is a little bit thinner than the POC but the same diameter at 45.5 mm. Looks like you can pull it off well!

And you saw this at a Canadian AD??!


----------



## Isochronous. (7 mo ago)

[BOBO] said:


> The most interesting of the bunch as far as I can see is the titanium one that resembles the original ultra deep


I'm saving my milk money to get that one. I'm also practicing holding my breath so I can go down 3.73 miles. It would be nice to come back up too.


----------



## Gebbeth (Feb 26, 2021)

Isochronous. said:


> I'm saving my milk money to get that one. I'm also practicing holding my breath so I can go down 3.73 miles. It would be nice to come back up too.


Hey, at least you won’t need a helium escape valve when free diving.


----------



## Isochronous. (7 mo ago)

Titan II said:


> it's a chunky monkey


 45.5mm diameter and 18.12mm thickness, not a watch one would wear with a dress shirt. I want the titanium model.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

How funny is it that the Omega site and spec sheet make no reference of the thickness of this watch?

Who does that???


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

Nordicbeast said:


> Niiiiiiiice! This would be the version that I would want too. Interesting comparisons to the POC, which I have (9900). I have/had the 116660 DSSD and the bezel, thickness/finish was one of my favourite aspects of the watch....looks like the UD will do the same. Re. thickness, I think the UD is 5 mm or so thinner than the POC but the same diameter at 45.5 mm. Looks like you can pull it off well!
> 
> And you saw this at a Canadian AD??!


This was at the Vancouver Boutique, but the watch is a display model only.

René


----------



## Isochronous. (7 mo ago)

Gebbeth said:


> Hey, at least you won’t need a helium escape valve when free diving.


I need a diver and Omega for my collection. I don't like the helium escape valve that sticks out of the Seamaster Planet Ocean. They sell that watch at the PX for $5,895, no tax. I doubt the Ultra Deep will be available at the PX any time soon, if ever.


----------



## Gebbeth (Feb 26, 2021)

I digress, but I love how helium escape valves are advertised as "features." It was created to address an engineering oversight that did not occur to designers of saturation dive watches.

A well designed dive watch that has to deal with different air mixtures doesn't allow helium ingress, so there is no need for a valve to release the helium when decompressing.

Also, isn't the valve stem a helium escape valve anyway? Just uncrew the crown, right?


----------



## Nordicbeast (Aug 7, 2007)

Meh...I never minded the HEV and would've been OK if the UD had it.


----------



## Isochronous. (7 mo ago)

StephenCanale said:


> How funny is it that the Omega site and spec sheet make no reference of the thickness of this watch?


I had to search and found this. The more water proof a watch the thicker it has to be. This is why a thin dress watch, no matter how expensive, will be no more than 100 feet, the minimum for Swiss watches, rated.

Diver 300M Co‑Axial Master Chronometer 42 mm 13.5mm thick.

Planet Ocean 600M Co‑Axial Master Chronometer 43.5 mm 16.5mm thick.

Planet Ocean 6000M Co‑Axial Master Chronometer 45.5 mm 18.12mm thick.


----------



## Nordicbeast (Aug 7, 2007)

....and POC 9900 is 19.12 mm thick


----------



## Nordicbeast (Aug 7, 2007)

Isochronous. said:


> I had to search and found this. The more water proof a watch the thicker it has to be. This is why a thin dress watch, no matter how expensive, will be no more than 100 feet, the minimum for Swiss watches, rated.
> 
> Diver 300M Co‑Axial Master Chronometer 42 mm 13.5mm thick.
> 
> ...


.....and POC 9900 is 19.12 mm thick.

edit....double post, not sure what happened there.


----------



## Isochronous. (7 mo ago)

Nordicbeast said:


> ....and POC 9900 is 19.12 mm thick


What would it be if it had a 3.73 mile depth rating? Another reason dress watches, no matter the cost, don't have complications. Complications, auto winding and water proofing add bulk.
The Patek Philippe Calatrava is a dress watch. Manual winding, diameter 31mm, height 2.55mm. All that for only $30,750 USD. Such a deal.


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur (Oct 10, 2020)

Titan II said:


> I met with a friend yesterday at the OMEGA Boutique @carlhaluss After we enquired about the Ultra Deep the SA was kind enough to retrieve their sample from the safe.
> 
> Wow!! I was very impressed. What a watch!! Those of you who are eagerly awaiting the arrival of these watches are going to be blown away.
> 
> ...


Great, informative post Rene! Pictures were helpful. I love this model. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

Nordicbeast said:


> Still no UDs spotted in the wild?


With the Ultra Deep, the 'wild' would probably be at the bottom of the ocean! Maybe that's why 'we' haven't seen many?


----------



## Nordicbeast (Aug 7, 2007)

HiggsBoson said:


> With the Ultra Deep, the 'wild' would probably be at the bottom of the ocean! Maybe that's why 'we' haven't seen many?


...or the "ultra" deep end of the pool!


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> Great, informative post Rene! Pictures were helpful. I love this model. Thanks for sharing!


My pleasure! I like to contribute where I can. I'm happy some are finding this helpful.

René


----------



## gr8adv (Jan 19, 2010)

Titan II said:


> My pleasure! I like to contribute where I can. I'm happy some are finding this helpful.
> 
> René


yes thank you.

As big as it gets talked about. I am not sure the dimensions are that much bigger than the 45.5 600 are they?


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

gr8adv said:


> yes thank you.
> 
> As big as it gets talked about. I am not sure the dimensions are that much bigger than the 45.5 600 are they?


No, they're not.

It's actually a little lighter and thinner than the POC. 

I've never looked into, or handled, the 45.5mm PO 600m or the Deep Black GMT so I can't compare, but I'd assume they're pretty close.

René


----------



## Nordicbeast (Aug 7, 2007)

Rene....did you happen to notice a difference in colour/tone of the UD O-megasteel vs 316L of the POC that you had compared it to?


----------



## Gebbeth (Feb 26, 2021)

Titan II said:


> No, they're not.
> 
> It's actually a little lighter and thinner than the POC.
> 
> ...


I have the Deep Black GMT. One of my favorite watch. For watch case that is ceramic, there is heft to the watch, surprisingly. It's dimensions are not that bad though. The lug to lug is more manageable because the lugs are really short and curve almost straight down, so I don't have any overhang from my wrist (7"). Solid strap system. Best I've worn.

The thickness is not so bad, but it's definitely not a watch that goes well with a dress shirt.

I don't own calipers, so I can't give you direct measurements.


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

Nordicbeast said:


> Rene....did you happen to notice a difference in colour/tone of the UD O-megasteel vs 316L of the POC that you had compared it to?


Sorry pal, that's something obvious that I should have been looking at, but unfortunately it was overlooked.

René


----------



## Isochronous. (7 mo ago)

The Ultra Deep is a "novelty ", an expensive novelty at that. It will be a flash in the pan, discontinued in a year or two. I should probably buy one as soon as they are available, not wait or try to get a discount.

Or I could buy a Seamaster 300 at the PX and save over $8,000. Ether choice gives me a dive watch and an Omega.


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

Gebbeth said:


> I have the Deep Black GMT. One of my favorite watch. For watch case that is ceramic, there is heft to the watch, surprisingly. It's dimensions are not that bad though. The lug to lug is more manageable because the lugs are really short and curve almost straight down, so I don't have any overhang from my wrist (7"). Solid strap system. Best I've worn.
> 
> The thickness is not so bad, but it's definitely not a watch that goes well with a dress shirt.
> 
> I don't own calipers, so I can't give you direct measurements.


I too love my Deep Black GMT, it is 17.8mm thick according to Google. So only a hair thinner than the UDs (18.12mm).

I have the same experience as you too. It wears very well on my 7" wrist, but it won't go under a shirt cuff and some of my winter jackets with tight elastic cuffs are uncomfortable with it.



Isochronous. said:


> The Ultra Deep is a "novelty ", an expensive novelty at that. It will be a flash in the pan, discontinued in a year or two. I should probably buy one as soon as they are available, not wait or try to get a discount.
> 
> Or I could buy a Seamaster 300 at the PX and save over $8,000. Ether choice gives me a dive watch and an Omega.


The UD probably wont last as long as the SMP line, but I doubt it'll be gone in a year or two. The Ploprof has been around for quite a while and the UD is probably more broadly appealing than that.


----------



## TSC (Jul 14, 2008)

Edit


----------



## aehaas (12 mo ago)

'Was at my AD today and they "ordered" the orange one for me. They said Sep to Oct time period.

Ali


----------



## usmc_k9_vet (Jan 8, 2020)

Isochronous. said:


> The Ultra Deep is a "novelty ", an expensive novelty at that. It will be a flash in the pan, discontinued in a year or two. I should probably buy one as soon as they are available, not wait or try to get a discount.
> 
> Or I could buy a Seamaster 300 at the PX and save over $8,000. Ether choice gives me a dive watch and an Omega.


I doubt Omega did all that R&D and brought out several models just to discontinue it in a year or two. Time will tell. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cod Holliday (Dec 8, 2019)

usmc_k9_vet said:


> I doubt Omega did all that R&D and brought out several models just to discontinue it in a year or two. Time will tell.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Opinions are like...

Social media has now given voice to those opinions.


----------



## Nordicbeast (Aug 7, 2007)

usmc_k9_vet said:


> I doubt Omega did all that R&D and brought out several models just to discontinue it in a year or two. Time will tell.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed....a lot of the Rolex effete thought little of the DSSD....well, 14 years later....


----------



## Elton Balch (Feb 10, 2006)

Nordicbeast said:


> Agreed....a lot of the Rolex effete thought little of the DSSD....well, 14 years later....


Yep! I think my 14 year old DSSD looks pretty good for it’s age.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Elton Balch said:


> Yep! I think my 14 year old DSSD looks pretty good for it’s age.
> 
> View attachment 16684445


it does look good

what I will say is my DSSD which was worn almost exclusively for 7yrs or so had very few scratches on it. But I have a new Tudor a month old with more visible marks than the Rolex did - and my Omegas attract scratches so I do wonder if the 904 steel is harder? Or if the polishing/brushing is better at not revealing scratches to naked eye or????

I'll be interested to see how the new steel on the Omega ultra fares - I have the new Ever Bright Steel on a Seiko and it is scratch free


----------



## Nordicbeast (Aug 7, 2007)

Simon said:


> it does look good
> 
> what I will say is my DSSD which was worn almost exclusively for 7yrs or so had very few scratches on it. But I have a new Tudor a month old with more visible marks than the Rolex did - and my Omegas attract scratches so I do wonder if the 904 steel is harder? Or if the polishing/brushing is better at not revealing scratches to naked eye or????
> 
> I'll be interested to see how the new steel on the Omega ultra fares - I have the new Ever Bright Steel on a Seiko and it is scratch free


Agreed...I wore my 116660 pretty much non-stop for 5 years and while there were a few swirls it was remarkably scratch resistant...and it took some pretty hard knocks. Whereas the 316L of the POC....not so much. _Very_ interested to see how the O-megasteel stacks up...


----------



## Elton Balch (Feb 10, 2006)

Simon said:


> it does look good
> 
> what I will say is my DSSD which was worn almost exclusively for 7yrs or so had very few scratches on it. But I have a new Tudor a month old with more visible marks than the Rolex did - and my Omegas attract scratches so I do wonder if the 904 steel is harder? Or if the polishing/brushing is better at not revealing scratches to naked eye or????
> 
> I'll be interested to see how the new steel on the Omega ultra fares - I have the new Ever Bright Steel on a Seiko and it is scratch free





Nordicbeast said:


> Agreed...I wore my 116660 pretty much non-stop for 5 years and while there were a few swirls it was remarkably scratch resistant...and it took some pretty hard knocks. Whereas the 316L of the POC....not so much. _Very_ interested to see how the O-megasteel stacks up...


My DSSD has been my most worn watch by far over the last 14 or so years and basically looks as good as the day I purchased it. I don’t baby it so I’d say my experience mirrors quoted posts.


----------



## Gebbeth (Feb 26, 2021)

Well 904L is not harder than 316L steel, but Rolex calls their 904 “Oystersteel.” Whether than means a proprietary blend or marketing bs, I don’t know.

904L apparently does buff better and so can take on a more mirrored shine. But I don’t think this translates to more scratch resistance.

My take is this. I have an SD43, which I wear regularly, although not daily. I do take greater care when I wear it though as my Rolexes are a little more special than my Omegas or other steel divers. Ergo, less chances dings and desk scratches. But that is just my experience.


----------



## Isochronous. (7 mo ago)

IF I spend big bucks on a novelty I'm going all in and getting the titanium model. I'm wondering where these watched will have to be sent for service. Not many service centers will have a chamber able to test the water resistance at 3.72 miles. 

They would need a chamber able to be pumped up to 18,000 pounds per square inch. Twelve gauge shotgun cartridges generate around 12,000 pounds per square inch. The deepest test chamber I found can test to 125 bars. To test the Ultra Deep a 600 bar tester is needed.

How would we know we can safley dive to 7.72 miles with the watch?


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

@Nordicbeast, Trog from OF was saying the Vancouver OB has this for sale now, too far for me but I dont know if you're close to that location.


----------



## Isochronous. (7 mo ago)

Nippero said:


> @Nordicbeast, Trog from OF was saying the Vancouver OB has this for sale now, too far for me but I dont know if you're close to that location.


They are supposed to be three or four months away from being on the shelves. October is not the best time to release a dive watch; NOW is the time, summer fun.


----------



## Isochronous. (7 mo ago)

Nippero said:


> @Nordicbeast, Trog from OF was saying the Vancouver OB has this for sale now, too far for me but I dont know if you're close to that location.


I just checked the Vancouver Omega Boutique web page and all Ultra Deeps are waiting list.


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

Isochronous. said:


> I just checked the Vancouver Omega Boutique web page and all Ultra Deeps are waiting list.


I suspected that the pieces at that boutique must have been not-for-sale samples, but the guy from OF seemed pretty sure. shrug.

I agree that October is a weird time for a dive watch launch though... Omega must be running into supply issues still. No way they planned for it to still not be available in June.


----------



## Nordicbeast (Aug 7, 2007)

Nippero said:


> @Nordicbeast, Trog from OF was saying the Vancouver OB has this for sale now, too far for me but I dont know if you're close to that location.


Thanks for the heads up....unfortunately, I'm on the other side of the country but I'll be in Van this Fall. Maybe the wait list will have cleared by then! (not bloody likely)...but hopefully I can try one on.


----------



## DrTom (Mar 2, 2014)

Nippero said:


> @Nordicbeast, Trog from OF was saying the Vancouver OB has this for sale now, too far for me but I dont know if you're close to that location.


talked to the vancouver ob and those are display only, they leave on the 20th, nothing for sale yet.


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

DrTom said:


> talked to the vancouver ob and those are display only, they leave on the 20th, nothing for sale yet.


Bah figures...


----------



## Gebbeth (Feb 26, 2021)

Would be great for watchmakers to have their watches in the boutiques and ADs when they announce them. The delay between announcement and actual availability is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Cod Holliday (Dec 8, 2019)

Gebbeth said:


> Would be great for watchmakers to have their watches in the boutiques and ADs when they announce them. The delay between announcement and actual availability is getting ridiculous.


Supply chains are getting absolutely atrocious. The governments are still insistent upon leaving meaningless mandates in place, staff have gotten very complacent in their jobs working from home. Add to that the mess the logistics has been, the war in Europe...

Meanwhile inflation is absolutely destroying the purchasing power of many individuals and businesses.


----------



## Gebbeth (Feb 26, 2021)

Cod Holliday said:


> Supply chains are getting absolutely atrocious. The governments are still insistent upon leaving meaningless mandates in place, staff have gotten very complacent in their jobs working from home. Add to that the mess the logistics has been, the war in Europe...
> 
> Meanwhile inflation is absolutely destroying the purchasing power of many individuals and businesses.


I work with supply chains. I understand the shortages and challenges. However, what you don't do is set a date for a new product launch, and then immediately tell customers you actually have no product to sell.

And it's not like visibility into your supply chain for the next 12 months is impossible. You will see shortages way before that.

In other words, product launch dates and supply logistics are supposed to work hand-in-hand, and while the issue can't be 100% solvable, it can be managed better.


----------



## Cod Holliday (Dec 8, 2019)

Gebbeth said:


> I work with supply chains. I understand the shortages and challenges. However, what you don't do is set a date for a new product launch, and then immediately tell customers you actually have no product to sell.
> 
> And it's not like visibility into your supply chain for the next 12 months is impossible. You will see shortages way before that.
> 
> In other words, product launch dates and supply logistics are supposed to work hand-in-hand, and while the issue can't be 100% solvable, it can be managed better.


I dont disagree with that. However from a business/marketing pov that may not be most feasible. Companies have laid out roadmaps and while pitfalls can have an impact they usually don't like to delay excessively, especially when they have shareholders to report to. 

Also, the manufacturing delays can often by impacted due to unplanned hiccups. A part that has been in excessive supply/demand can now have delivery or production issues due to above. This can have cascading effect on the balance of the cycle. 

I oversee a mid sized business and we are seeing shortages that are unprecedented for our lifetime.


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

Gebbeth said:


> I work with supply chains. I understand the shortages and challenges. However, what you don't do is set a date for a new product launch, and then immediately tell customers you actually have no product to sell.
> 
> And it's not like visibility into your supply chain for the next 12 months is impossible. You will see shortages way before that.
> 
> In other words, product launch dates and supply logistics are supposed to work hand-in-hand, and while the issue can't be 100% solvable, it can be managed better.


The problem is that watch companies want to time their releases at or around certain events. Omega purposely put their "Omega Days" or whatever that week of releases was prior to Watches and Wonders, and same with the moonswatch release.

I assume they planned and hoped that the watches would actually be available soon after, but that didn't pan out.


----------



## TimeWellSpent (Aug 26, 2021)

[BOBO] said:


> The most interesting of the bunch as far as I can see is the titanium one that resembles the original ultra deep.
> View attachment 16482437
> View attachment 16482438
> View attachment 16482439
> ...


Very cool piece but with a 45.5mm case a bit large for my average wrist. 😒


----------



## Gebbeth (Feb 26, 2021)

Nippero said:


> The problem is that watch companies want to time their releases at or around certain events. Omega purposely put their "Omega Days" or whatever that week of releases was prior to Watches and Wonders, and same with the moonswatch release.
> 
> I assume they planned and hoped that the watches would actually be available soon after, but that didn't pan out.


And that's the problem. The thing is if it was that important to upstage W&W with their UD and manual 57 Speedmaster, Omega Hulk, etc., they better take advantage of whatever momentum they thought they would be getting by announcing early.

What you are in danger of is to incite a fervor for a launch product and then illicit disappoint from the customer when you have no product to sell them. Then you have the batch of W&W watches coming online to deal with, which will increase interest in those brands right when they start to lose interest in yours. It's an easy switch over for the customer at that point.


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

Gebbeth said:


> And that's the problem. The thing is if it was that important to upstage W&W with their UD and manual 57 Speedmaster, Omega Hulk, etc., they better take advantage of whatever momentum they thought they would be getting by announcing early.
> 
> What you are in danger of is to incite a fervor for a launch product and then illicit disappoint from the customer when you have no product to sell them. Then you have the batch of W&W watches coming online to deal with, which will increase interest in those brands right when they start to lose interest in yours. It's an easy switch over for the customer at that point.


Yea I agree, that is the problem they're facing now.

I'm just saying it is unlikely they knew it would take this long to get the products to market.


----------



## Gebbeth (Feb 26, 2021)

I would have announced after W&W and try to steal some of the thunder after other brand's launches.

And, since the Rolex releases always illicit some controversy (warranted or not), Omega could have latched onto any dissatisfaction. Especially with the Rolex Deepsea, some consider Rolex took a step back. UD could have stepped in at that moment.


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

Dropped by the NYC OB this past Saturday and got a chance to try on some sample UDs.

As I suspected, I wasn't too interested in the black steel variant, but it was still better than I had expected. Its just too plain for me and the state of my current collection, if that makes any sense. I want something that stands out more since I already have typical black/white divers.

The Ti is still my favorite, but being limited to fixed lugs really sucks because that new o-mega steel bracelet is amazing. The NATO didnt add as much noticeable thickness to the watch as I had feared, but the sides bulging out bothered me more. If I did go with the Ti variant, I'd most likely get something like the Erikas MN strap or Zulu diver's new OctoPod single pass + deployant NATOs.

Finally, the orange version was really growing on me. I love the lumed bezel and the orange was more of a subdued burnt orange in person. The dial still looks like a brown gradient to me due to my eyes playing tricks on me, but it was more obviously gray when I held it under the light. This is one I think would look much better in natural daylight.

The fourth variant (blue and white) was not available to sample 

Anyway, pics:
(My wrist is about 7" or 18cm circumference.
If I use calipers, its about 6.1cm wide.)


----------



## Airborne6176 (Sep 20, 2009)

If I may ask, what were they asking for the black steel model?

THX!

(good pics, BTW)


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

@Nippero ...thanks for sharing the pictures and your initial impressions. 

For a BIG watch it looks pretty good on you. Sharing your wrist size might also help others who are interested in the UD.

René


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

Airborne6176 said:


> If I may ask, what were they asking for the black steel model?
> 
> THX!
> 
> (good pics, BTW)


I didn't talk pricing with them since it wasnt for sale yet. $11,600 is the MSRP though.



Titan II said:


> @Nippero ...thanks for sharing the pictures and your initial impressions.
> 
> For a BIG watch it looks pretty good on you. Sharing your wrist size might also help others who are interested in the UD.
> 
> René


Good point, my wrist is about 7" or 18cm circumference.
If I use calipers, its about 6.1cm wide.

I'll update my post too.


----------



## Cod Holliday (Dec 8, 2019)

@Nippero That black/orange is really starting to grow on me as well. 

Really hoping Omega makes a PO variant of these watches. They would absolutely dominate.


----------



## Airborne6176 (Sep 20, 2009)

@ # 252 Cod Holliday...

I'm hoping for and holding out for a new PO variant 43.5mm/44mm with a white dial and black bezel. This would immediately cause me to trade in or sell off my SMP Great White/Orca for a steel bracelet model of the new PO and I wouldn't lose any sleep. Keeping fingers crossed...


----------



## Nordicbeast (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice job! Finally some real world pics! The black/blue SS on bracelet would be the one for me. Ti looks great as well, just wish they had it on a bracelet.

Did you get any clasp shots on the bracelet?

BTW...you can totally pull it off!


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

Nordicbeast said:


> Nice job! Finally some real world pics! The black/blue SS on bracelet would be the one for me. Ti looks great as well, just wish they had it on a bracelet.
> 
> Did you get any clasp shots on the bracelet?
> 
> BTW...you can totally pull it off!


Bah sadly no, I realized after I left that I really should have gotten a picture of it.
I loved how sleek it was. The clasp itself was kinda long, but fit my wrist just fine and should fit anyone else who has a big enough wrist for the watch itself.
The quick adjust feature was really nice too. That bracelet is one of the main things pushing me towards getting the Orange Steel model instead of the Ti as I had originally intended.

And thanks! glad im not delusional thinking I can wear this haha.


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa (Nov 17, 2016)

It's gorgeous but way too thick imo


----------



## Isochronous. (7 mo ago)

Nippero said:


> The quick adjust feature was really nice too. That bracelet is one of the main things pushing me towards getting the Orange Steel model instead of the Ti as I had originally intended.


Great review. I was going to get the titanium model but after seeing your pictures I may go for the orange one. The strap on the Ti sticks out to much no mater what size wrist one has. 

What boutique did you visit? There are several in the city. That's one of the few things good about the city, every merchant wants a store front there.


----------



## Isochronous. (7 mo ago)

CayoHuesoVespa said:


> It's gorgeous but way too thick imo


This watch is just because Omega can. None of the buyers are going to free dive 3+ miles deep. It is an in your face Rolex watch.


----------



## Isochronous. (7 mo ago)

Cod Holliday said:


> @Nippero That black/orange is really starting to grow on me as well.
> 
> Really hoping Omega makes a PO variant of these watches. They would absolutely dominate.


Omega calls the Ultra Deep a Planet Ocean.


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

Isochronous. said:


> Great review. I was going to get the titanium model but after seeing your pictures I may go for the orange one. The strap on the Ti sticks out to much no mater what size wrist one has.
> 
> What boutique did you visit? There are several in the city. That's one of the few things good about the city, every merchant wants a store front there.


This was the flagship Omega boutique on 5th ave, around 54th st or something.
They might not have the samples anymore, my guy was telling me that the NYC boutique acts as a sort of hub for these things. They send the samples off to other OBs before getting them back and sending them off again. Probably best to give them a call before you go in if you just want to see the UD samples.


----------



## Cod Holliday (Dec 8, 2019)

Isochronous. said:


> Omega calls the Ultra Deep a Planet Ocean.


Thanks for the breaking news 😜


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Ti for the win!


----------



## Isochronous. (7 mo ago)

Cod Holliday said:


> Really hoping Omega makes a PO variant of these watches. They would absolutely dominate.


What would be a PO variant of a PO UD?


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa (Nov 17, 2016)

Isochronous. said:


> This watch is just because Omega can. None of the buyers are going to free dive 3+ miles deep. It is an in your face Rolex watch.


Agreed. Omega keeping up with the Jonese's. (Or in Swiss, Johannes)...🤣


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

Isochronous. said:


> What would be a PO variant of a PO UD?


To be more specific, a 600M PO with tech from the UD to make it thinner.
I think its a safe assumption that stuff like o-mega steel and the new bracelet/clasp will make it into a new PO 600M. Making it thinner should be possible but thin-ness hasn't been a priority for Omega dive watches so who knows.


----------



## Cod Holliday (Dec 8, 2019)

CayoHuesoVespa said:


> Agreed. Omega keeping up with the Jonese's. (Or in Swiss, Johannes)...🤣


Not quite!
Omega has to make a two tone version with a dressier bracelet and option of diamon markers to make it "take that Rolex!"

Then they will call it a "real tool watch."


----------



## crisrusl.ptbo (Jan 7, 2022)

I have 7.5-7.75" wrists, so I can wear a large watch no problem. But I finally got rid of my Planet Ocean because I always felt it on my wrist as too thick for comfort, 16+mm. I'm sure as heck not going to get something even thicker.


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

crisrusl.ptbo said:


> I have 7.5-7.75" wrists, so I can wear a large watch no problem. But I finally got rid of my Planet Ocean because I always felt it on my wrist as too thick for comfort, 16+mm. I'm sure as heck not going to get something even thicker.


Fair enough, the PO has definitely become a real thick watch ever since the master chronometer variants.

I don't think I'll ever find the one perfect watch for myself, so my solution is to just buy them all 😂


----------



## Isochronous. (7 mo ago)

Nippero said:


> Making it thinner should be possible but thin-ness hasn't been a priority for Omega dive watches so who knows.


The UD had to be thick to get a 6000M rating. Just the crystal is 5 mm thick. The UD is not a practical watch for any normal human endeavor. It is only good for showing off.

The UD is a failure for popular attention compared to the Omega Swatch.


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

Isochronous. said:


> The UD had to be thick to get a 6000M rating. Just the crystal is 5 mm thick. The UD is not a practical watch for any normal human endeavor. It is only good for showing off.
> 
> The UD is a failure for popular attention compared to the Omega Swatch.


I meant making the standard 600M PO thinner should be possible.


----------



## Cod Holliday (Dec 8, 2019)

Nippero said:


> I meant making the standard 600M PO thinner should be possible.


I do not see why not. We are looking at a watch that's now 6+ years old on the shelves and perhaps much older on the drawing board (compared to today). Tech and fabrication techniques have evolved as Omega has shown with recent releases of SM300 and UD.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Isochronous. said:


> The UD is a failure for popular attention compared to the Omega Swatch.


The UD is not intended for popular attention (just as the DSSD wasn't) -
it is a technological feat, a yah boo to Rolex, and an answer to the many Omega fans who asked for a wearable UD. The R&D involved will be transferred to other models down the line 

and it is not "only good for showing off" - it will be good to simply own and wear because it is a superb looking watch and a brilliant engineering achievement.


----------



## Nordicbeast (Aug 7, 2007)

Isochronous. said:


> The UD is not a practical watch for any normal human endeavor. It is only good for showing off.


Nah....but just because you can't pull it off there are plenty of people who will daily wear it, or a DSSD, or other big, thick divers. To say that it's only a show off watch is silly....Simon nailed it above.


----------



## Cod Holliday (Dec 8, 2019)

Simon said:


> The UD is not intended for popular attention (just as the DSSD wasn't) -
> it is a technological feat, a yah boo to Rolex, and an answer to the many Omega fans who asked for a wearable UD. The R&D involved will be transferred to other models down the line
> 
> and it is not "only good for showing off" - it will be good to simply own and wear because it is a superb looking watch and a brilliant engineering achievement.


I couldn't agree more and could not have said it better myself.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

This UD is ultra cool. No one will wear such a monster. I like ridiculously extreme divers. I've been wearing a Breitling Seawolf and a Crepas Cayman since 2013, both rated 3,000m WR, those are crazy thick, like 17mm. I also wear the first PO2500C 45.5, it's been a solid companion since 2005, "only" 15mm tall.

The UD makes sense in my divers collection (also includes two Kentex Marineman, a SD43 and a TT Bluesy 41). How long will it take for me to pull the trigger, I don't know. I'm kind of content and don't feel like spending €10k on another watch. Maybe if I sell a Rolex YM40, I could use that towards the UD. I like the gradient blue one, it's like a middle finger to the Deepsea 🖕😂.

My biggest problem is my wife will kill me if I buy another watch. So guys, please let me know if I should keep the wife or get the watch, bearing in mind I've got two young kids 😜.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

If you really think you'll look cool with the UD; to ask the question is to know the answer.


----------



## [email protected] C (Dec 11, 2011)

Nippero said:


> This was the flagship Omega boutique on 5th ave, around 54th st or something.
> They might not have the samples anymore, my guy was telling me that the NYC boutique acts as a sort of hub for these things. They send the samples off to other OBs before getting them back and sending them off again. Probably best to give them a call before you go in if you just want to see the UD samples.


Sadly I was In NYC for business the week before last and the store on 5th Ave was closed by the time I was free. I would have loved to check one of these monsters out!


----------



## MJM (Sep 16, 2009)

Big and thick just like they should be. Taking wrist presence to a whole new level!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Isochronous. (7 mo ago)

Nordicbeast said:


> Nah....but just because you can't pull it off there are plenty of people who will daily wear it, or a DSSD, or other big, thick divers. To say that it's only a show off watch is silly....Simon nailed it above.


I can "pull it off", that is a 49 mm on my wrist. Plenty can wear it but no one will dive down 3.7 miles; is what I meant by "just for show".


----------



## cerberus63 (Nov 3, 2013)

Just in case anyone was curious as to arrival time of the Ultra Deep. I went to my Omega dealer today to inquire about purchasing one. He was told by the Omega representative that he could take orders. They are also rearranging the store to make a better sales area for Omega. He called the representative while I was there and put him on speaker phone. He told him that I wanted to order the watch. We were told that if ordered I would probably see it later September, to mid October. With that information in hand I ordered the one with the orange bezel on bracelet.


----------



## Isochronous. (7 mo ago)

cerberus63 said:


> I ordered the one with the orange bezel on bracelet.


I don't know what to buy now that the Speedmaster Snoopy has been released again for 2022. It costs $2,000 less than a steel on rubber Ultra Deep. The gray market price of the Snoopy was $30,000, Swatch punked slapped the flippers real good.


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

Isochronous. said:


> I don't know what to buy now that the Speedmaster Snoopy has been released again for 2022. It costs $2,000 less than a steel on rubber Ultra Deep. The gray market price of the Snoopy was $30,000, Swatch punked slapped the flippers real good.
> View attachment 16810597
> View attachment 16810598


Do you just mean that the snoopy hasnt ceased production yet? I guess thats true, but its still super limited and gray prices are staying strong at 30k 

I talked to my guy at the NYC boutique a few weeks ago and yea it seems like these keep getting pushed farther and farther back.
Basically whatever timeline we can get is not going to be accurate lol.


----------



## Isochronous. (7 mo ago)

Nippero said:


> Do you just mean that the snoopy hasnt ceased production yet?


It stopped in 2021 but started again in June 2022 from what I found. It was supposed to be a limited edition was it not/
Omega has it listed on their site for $9,600, it used to be listed as "out of stock".

Jump to 17:37 in the video that was shot a month ago.


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

Isochronous. said:


> It stopped in 2021 but started again in June 2022 from what I found. It was supposed to be a limited edition was it not/
> Omega has it listed on their site for $9,600, it used to be listed as "out of stock".
> 
> Jump to 17:37 in the video that was shot a month ago.


It was always meant to be "limited production" which just means they make less and can stop whenever they want.
Thats why none of them are numbered.


----------



## Isochronous. (7 mo ago)

Nippero said:


> It was always meant to be "limited production" which just means they make less and can stop whenever they want.
> Thats why none of them are numbered.


There are Swatch brand watches, brand new, being sold on the gray market for 50% off MSRP. I'm thinking I will curb my enthusiasm and hold off paying MSRP for a Swatch. 

If I pay twice the intrinsic value of a watch there will be no intrinsic value left for me. I'm having a hard time justifying spending $5,000 on subjective value.


----------



## adamctwilson (5 mo ago)

[BOBO] said:


> The most interesting of the bunch as far as I can see is the titanium one that resembles the original ultra deep.
> View attachment 16482437
> View attachment 16482438
> View attachment 16482439
> ...


Really beautiful piece.


----------



## cerberus63 (Nov 3, 2013)

While I wait for the Ultra Deep I ordered to come in, as anyone seen these for sale in dealers yet? I know they had some mock up models to view, but I was wondering if that have arrived for sale yet?


----------



## OmegaGuySD (5 mo ago)

cerberus63 said:


> While I wait for the Ultra Deep I ordered to come in, as anyone seen these for sale in dealers yet? I know they had some mock up models to view, but I was wondering if that have arrived for sale yet?


The local Omega boutique claims it will be "among the first to get them" still doesn't have any. I keep hearing September.


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

Got a call yesterday, paid over the phone, and picked up today.
According to the NYC OB I purchased from, this is the first and only Ti Ultra Deep in the US so far.


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Nippero said:


> Got a call yesterday, paid over the phone, and picked up today.
> According to the NYC OB I purchased from, this is the first and only Ti Ultra Deep in the US so far.


Very very cool; congrats!!


----------



## GMP (Sep 23, 2021)

Nippero said:


> Got a call yesterday, paid over the phone, and picked up today.
> According to the NYC OB I purchased from, this is the first and only Ti Ultra Deep in the US so far.
> 
> View attachment 16843473
> ...


Bad ass man!


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

Gonna try to get some better pictures either tomorrow or next weekend.
Also planning to try a few different alternative straps that avoid having the extra two layers of fabric behind the watch.

Although surprisingly, it really does work well with the nato strap, and no alternative i find will _look_ as good with this watch.
The down-the-arm picture I had above was before I tightened the nato by one more notch. Slightly too tight at first, but it quickly conformed to my wrist and as a result of the tightness, also stayed closer to the body of the watch.


----------



## cerberus63 (Nov 3, 2013)

Nippero said:


> Got a call yesterday, paid over the phone, and picked up today.
> According to the NYC OB I purchased from, this is the first and only Ti Ultra Deep in the US so far.
> 
> View attachment 16843473
> ...


Looks amazing, congratulations!! Very nice pics, the watch looks even better than the professional pics that were taken by various review sights. Did your dealer have any word on the steel models?


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

cerberus63 said:


> Looks amazing, congratulations!! Very nice pics, the watch looks even better than the professional pics that were taken by various review sights. Did your dealer have any word on the steel models?


Thanks!

They said they also received a SS ultra deep on bracelet, black dial. It was already spoken for I believe.


----------



## cerberus63 (Nov 3, 2013)

Nippero said:


> Thanks!
> 
> They said they also received a SS ultra deep on bracelet, black dial. It was already spoken for I believe.


Thanks, nice to see they are starting to come in for sale. That's the one I ordered. The black dial with the orange bezel. I am looking forward to you posting more pics of your new watch. If you get the opportunity perhaps some pics comparing it to some other watches you own. I would love to see a size comparison.


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

This is a cool watch and I'm glad they made it, but I'm not going to pay this much for a watch. Yes I love the Sea Dweller too, but my alternatives that I can afford are good enough for me. Not an Ultra Deep for sure, but I'll just point out that the 3000m Zelos is really too heavy to wear very often. Not sure about the Ultra Deep or the Sea Dweller. 215g or so is about my limit no matter how much I like them.


----------



## Nordicbeast (Aug 7, 2007)

Nippero said:


> Got a call yesterday, paid over the phone, and picked up today.
> According to the NYC OB I purchased from, this is the first and only Ti Ultra Deep in the US so far.
> 
> View attachment 16843473


Well done, ole boy! Looks awesome!


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

cerberus63 said:


> Thanks, nice to see they are starting to come in for sale. That's the one I ordered. The black dial with the orange bezel. I am looking forward to you posting more pics of your new watch. If you get the opportunity perhaps some pics comparing it to some other watches you own. I would love to see a size comparison.


Found some time today to do some comparisons.
Omega Ultra Deep Ti: 45.5mm x 18.12mm
Omega PO Casamigos: 45.5mm x 17.6mm (same dimensions as any Deep Black PO GMT)
Omega Sedna Speedy: 42mm x 13.18mm (same dimensions as any 3861 Speedy)
Seiko SLA037: 39.9mm x 14.6mm

I picked these watches for a few reasons.
The Casamigos is the closest Omega watch in size that I own, and the general shape of modern POs is probably well known to people considering the UD.
The Speedy because everyone on this forum probably knows that one.
The SLA037 because its my smallest dive watch.

Pictures taken with a 50mm lens (Sony a7C and GM 50/1.2) to avoid as much distortion as I could.
Camera was mounted on a tripod, and I tried to place my arm in as close to the same position as possible for each shot.
Irrelevant to the physical size comparison, but I also kept the camera in Manual mode so all pictures are exposed the same way. Any post-processing adjustments were also synced between the pictures.

From biggest diameter to smallest:






























From thickest to thinnest:


































carbon_dragon said:


> This is a cool watch and I'm glad they made it, but I'm not going to pay this much for a watch. Yes I love the Sea Dweller too, but my alternatives that I can afford are good enough for me. Not an Ultra Deep for sure, but I'll just point out that the 3000m Zelos is really too heavy to wear very often. Not sure about the Ultra Deep or the Sea Dweller. 215g or so is about my limit no matter how much I like them.


This is definitely an overly engineered watch that no one needs, and the price is definitely very high. It might be the most expensive steel/Ti watch from Omega now that I think about it, excluding the Ed White but the 321 puts it in another category entirely.

As for the weight, the Ti Ultra Deep is _very_ comfortable and light. The steel UD on rubber is 170g and on bracelet is 256.6g. I handled the bracelet version in store before (it was a not-for-sale sample), and I actually enjoyed the heft of it.

Back to the Ti version though, it is only 123g with the included NATO strap. Reviews stated this, but I also confirmed it myself:


----------



## Nordicbeast (Aug 7, 2007)

Wow...a LOT lighter than I had thought. Less than half the weight of a steel POC on bracelet....or steel/steel UD, I would assume.


----------



## cerberus63 (Nov 3, 2013)

Nippero said:


> Found some time today to do some comparisons.
> Omega Ultra Deep Ti: 45.5mm x 18.12mm
> Omega PO Casamigos: 45.5mm x 17.6mm (same dimensions as any Deep Black PO GMT)
> Omega Sedna Speedy: 42mm x 13.18mm (same dimensions as any 3861 Speedy)
> ...


First, Nippero, thank you very much for the comparison of the different watches, and for putting in the written dimensions of each piece. Second, those are four outstanding watches and each one looks great on you. Its nice to see pics like this, both from the top and the side, and you did an amazing job with them. I love seeing the different lugs and the way a watch sits on a wrist. Thanks for also mentioning you got to handle the sample steel version and liked that one also. Although, in retrospect, I was content to wait happily for mine to arrive. But you have ruined that with your write up and pics, lol!!!! And now I want it immediately!!!! But please still share any pics you take lol.


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

cerberus63 said:


> First, Nippero, thank you very much for the comparison of the different watches, and for putting in the written dimensions of each piece. Second, those are four outstanding watches and each one looks great on you. Its nice to see pics like this, both from the top and the side, and you did an amazing job with them. I love seeing the different lugs and the way a watch sits on a wrist. Thanks for also mentioning you got to handle the sample steel version and liked that one also. Although, in retrospect, I was content to wait happily for mine to arrive. But you have ruined that with your write up and pics, lol!!!! And now I want it immediately!!!! But please still share any pics you take lol.


Haha my bad, I felt the same until I got the call. I was fine patiently waiting, and actually if it didnt become available before the weather got cooler, I was going to pass until next summer.
Once I got the call, I had to have it.

I'll definitely post more pictures as I take them though. Especially with the other strap options im considering.


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Nippero said:


> Haha my bad, I felt the same until I got the call. I was fine patiently waiting, and actually if it didnt become available before the weather got cooler, I was going to pass until next summer.
> Once I got the call, I had to have it.
> 
> I'll definitely post more pictures as I take them though. Especially with the other strap options im considering.


Very cool, @Nippero. But now I have to have one


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

So what do you think ... does Omega have to charge as much as this for the Ultra Deep, or are they just trying to price them like Rolex. I mean obviously it's a technological marvel and requires money to research and build and manufacture, but could they charge $5K for this thing instead and still make a good profit?


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur (Oct 10, 2020)

carbon_dragon said:


> So what do you think ... does Omega have to charge as much as this for the Ultra Deep, or are they just trying to price them like Rolex. I mean obviously it's a technological marvel and requires money to research and build and manufacture, but could they charge $5K for this thing instead and still make a good profit?


interesting question. I’m not sure any one of us has the answer to this. But as long as they introduce omega-steel and the new flush clasp to all their sports models and keep reasonable prices, I’m happy. Love the white gold hands and markers too!


----------



## dstfno (Oct 8, 2020)

carbon_dragon said:


> So what do you think ... does Omega have to charge as much as this for the Ultra Deep, or are they just trying to price them like Rolex. I mean obviously it's a technological marvel and requires money to research and build and manufacture, but could they charge $5K for this thing instead and still make a good profit?


Probably, but profit margins are only a small part in any company's pricing strategy. Most important is the perception a high price creates. Like doubling the storage on your iPhone sets you back $150 while for Apple it's only an extra cost of $0,5.

The ultra deep must be priced way higher than any of their other divers to clearly accentuate the higher specs, regardless of the cost it took to achieve them.


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

carbon_dragon said:


> So what do you think ... does Omega have to charge as much as this for the Ultra Deep, or are they just trying to price them like Rolex. I mean obviously it's a technological marvel and requires money to research and build and manufacture, but could they charge $5K for this thing instead and still make a good profit?


In the end these are luxury items so Omega is definitely aiming for a high profit margin, but:
1. They definitely have a higher profit margin on the UD than they do on their other Steel/Ti divers
2. Part of the higher profit margin is actually necessary to make back whatever money they spent on the original ultra deep expedition, R&D for the original watch, and R&D to make these commercial versions.
3. These probably also have to be sold for more $$$ because they're unlikely to sell in high volumes (due to their massive size)

Anyway, heres a new pic from my commute. Trying the Ti UD with a "G Series" strap from The Watch Steward. I have this one looped so that no fabric passes behind the watch case itself.








Wears much smaller and more like a "normal" watch with a strap like this.


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur (Oct 10, 2020)

Nippero said:


> In the end these are luxury items so Omega is definitely aiming for a high profit margin, but:
> 1. They definitely have a higher profit margin on the UD than they do on their other Steel/Ti divers
> 2. Part of the higher profit margin is actually necessary to make back whatever money they spent on the original ultra deep expedition, R&D for the original watch, and R&D to make these commercial versions.
> 3. These probably also have to be sold for more $$$ because they're unlikely to sell in high volumes (due to their massive size)
> ...


LOVE this idea. This should be the next NATO strap trend. Looped configuration to prevent additional thickness. Although… it wouldnt prevent the watch from falling off your wrist in the event of a spring bar failure. Still, an awesome design.


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> LOVE this idea. This should be the next NATO strap trend. Looped configuration to prevent additional thickness. Although… it wouldnt prevent the watch from falling off your wrist in the event of a spring bar failure. Still, an awesome design.


Yea defeats the original purpose of the NATO strap, but its great for watches with fixed lugs (like this and the Tudor FXD)


----------



## cerberus63 (Nov 3, 2013)

Another great pic Nippero! And I love the choice of the strap. I've seen these straps before and I think they are a great option over a regular NATO strap. Perhaps even better with your watch since there are no spring bars to remove making changing back and forth extremely easy. Comfort wise, how would you compare it to the OEM NATO strap?


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

cerberus63 said:


> Another great pic Nippero! And I love the choice of the strap. I've seen these straps before and I think they are a great option over a regular NATO strap. Perhaps even better with your watch since there are no spring bars to remove making changing back and forth extremely easy. Comfort wise, how would you compare it to the OEM NATO strap?


I actually find the NATO to be more comfortable. The one that comes with the UD is stiffer than NATOs I've had in the past. This made it more uncomfortable at first, but it kinda took on the shape of the watch and my wrist after an hour or so, became very comfortable then.

The Watch Steward strap isnt meant to be looped the way I have it, so its _just_ barely long enough to fit around my 7" wrist. I have it almost at its loosest setting and still found it kind of tight when I first put it on. This is also my first and only strap made of elastic material, so that took some getting used to as well. It also felt comfortable after a little while, but I still like the feel of the original NATO more.


----------



## Djalexander32 (Aug 17, 2021)

No open case back. Kind of disappointed in that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djalexander32 (Aug 17, 2021)

Beautiful watch though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Isochronous. (7 mo ago)

Djalexander32 said:


> No open case back. Kind of disappointed in that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Professional dive watches keep glass to a minim.


----------



## OmegaGuySD (5 mo ago)

Nippero said:


> In the end these are luxury items so Omega is definitely aiming for a high profit margin, but:
> 1. They definitely have a higher profit margin on the UD than they do on their other Steel/Ti divers
> 2. Part of the higher profit margin is actually necessary to make back whatever money they spent on the original ultra deep expedition, R&D for the original watch, and R&D to make these commercial versions.
> 3. These probably also have to be sold for more $$$ because they're unlikely to sell in high volumes (due to their massive size)
> ...


I think there is probably some basic economic theory at play here. Expensive is often seen as exclusive creating a buzz and often a desire. Also, I sure many will want to see the UltraDeep but decide that it is too expensive. But for only half that much they can get a PO, and they settled for the bargain. 
Besides, I need to practice my diving a lot more before I go more than 600m deep!


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

OmegaGuySD said:


> I think there is probably some basic economic theory at play here. Expensive is often seen as exclusive creating a buzz and often a desire. Also, I sure many will want to see the UltraDeep but decide that it is too expensive. But for only half that much they can get a PO, and they settled for the bargain.
> Besides, I need to practice my diving a lot more before I go more than 600m deep!


Good point, it could be a technological statement and buzz piece just to get people in the door.

Half my collection are dive watches and I cant even swim  I gotta work on that.


----------



## Isochronous. (7 mo ago)

This is an interesting YouTube about how much pressure a dive watch can take. The case bent before they leaked.


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

Some companies you don't really believe the depth rating (anything Chinese or cheap) but here I do. But even so I believe Christopher Ward too with their 600m C60 and they make that for just about $1000. Granted the Ultra Deep and the Deep Sea go deeper (as if any of us ever could or would) but I wonder if they could sell the Ultra Deep (and the 300M) for a couple of thousand and still make a solid profit.


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

carbon_dragon said:


> Some companies you don't really believe the depth rating (anything Chinese or cheap) but here I do. But even so I believe Christopher Ward too with their 600m C60 and they make that for just about $1000. Granted the Ultra Deep and the Deep Sea go deeper (as if any of us ever could or would) but I wonder if they could sell the Ultra Deep (and the 300M) for a couple of thousand and still make a solid profit.


If we're thinking strictly in materials and labor costs associated with the production of one watch vs the selling price, then yea I'm sure they could still profit if they sold it for less.

If we consider how many they expect to sell, along with the costs of R&D (the original ultra deep watch, the associated expedition, making a new commercial design, and new tooling), then that margin must shrink considerably.

Of course luxury brands mark up their prices just because its a luxury item, but there are also higher actual costs behind it (mostly in marketing and R&D I assume).


----------



## Isochronous. (7 mo ago)

carbon_dragon said:


> I wonder if they could sell the Ultra Deep (and the 300M) for a couple of thousand and still make a solid profit.


AD get watches for less than 1/2 MSRP. They could give a 50% discount and not lose money. It would be hard to keep the lights on though. AD like a car dealership laughs all the way to the bank when they make a sale at MSRP.


----------



## aehaas (12 mo ago)

Isochronous. said:


> AD get watches for less than 1/2 MSRP. They could give a 50% discount and not lose money. It would be hard to keep the lights on though. ADs, like a car dealership, laughs all the way to the bank when they make a sale at MSRP.


'Not sure what the watches sell for at wholesale but I do know that the current "profit" for cars average around 10% including the monthly hold back amount. I am in business, have many friends in business, and can atest that profit margins have slowly gone down over that last two decades and in many cases, for a great many things, has dropped below 10%. Many who sell to the big box store as Wall-Mart only have a 2 - 3% margin. The profit comes from the hugh volumes.

ali


----------



## Isochronous. (7 mo ago)

aehaas said:


> 'Not sure what the watches sell for at wholesale but I do know that the current "profit" for cars average around 10% including the monthly hold back amount.


Some sellers are selling brand new watches at 50% below MSRP, these are online sales. Add to that PayPal and shipping fees they pay so I assume they get the watches at less than 1/2 MSRP.

As for car sales the money is in used cars trade, financing and "dealer installed options". What does WalMart pay wholesale compared to MSRP? This is getting off track because WalMart and a high end watch AD don't have the same volume of sales.


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

Isochronous. said:


> Some sellers are selling brand new watches at 50% below MSRP, these are online sales. Add to that PayPal and shipping fees they pay so I assume they get the watches at less than 1/2 MSRP.
> 
> As for car sales the money is in used cars trade, financing and "dealer installed options". What does WalMart pay wholesale compared to MSRP? This is getting off track because WalMart and a high end watch AD don't have the same volume of sales.


50% below MSRP seems like an exaggeration. Maybe for new old stock watches that were purchased years ago, a 50% off sale could still be profitable for a dealer. These days it seems like the manufacturer wants a higher cut. Omega definitely raised price to dealers last year. If I had to guess, I'd say AD profit margin is closer to 30% for a new model Omega or similar tier watch.

But anyway... this is all off topic


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

Isochronous. said:


> AD get watches for less than 1/2 MSRP. They could give a 50% discount and not lose money. It would be hard to keep the lights on though. AD like a car dealership laughs all the way to the bank when they make a sale at MSRP.


Are you saying that the dealer network is a big component of the price? What if Rolex watches sold online? Disregarding for the moment all the problems that would cause, what do you think they would cost direct?


----------



## Isochronous. (7 mo ago)

carbon_dragon said:


> Are you saying that the dealer network is a big component of the price? What if Rolex watches sold online? Disregarding for the moment all the problems that would cause, what do you think they would cost direct?


They would sell for MSRP from Rolex. They could be had at a discount like Omega or other Swatches. I bought a high horology Swatch @ 55% off MSRP yesterday.


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

Isochronous. said:


> They would sell for MSRP from Rolex. They could be had at a discount like Omega or other Swatches. I bought a high horology Swatch @ 55% off MSRP yesterday.


So sort of like Zelos then. Try like heck to get the watch when it drops, then they sell out. Money only comes into it when you have to buy it on eBay (if it comes up). Now I'm imagining for a Rolex online account, your application would resemble a College application for Harvard. You'd have to write an essay on what you like in a watch, submit pictures of all your personal watches, answer a knowledge exam in a proctored environment, and you'd gain "points" for every Rolex you buy which would go into your place in line?


----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

I really like the Omega UD but I'd have to part with the DSSD to get it, and I can't bring myself to do that! Wonderful watch though!


----------



## bassplayrr (Oct 23, 2009)

It seems there's far too much concern for price and margin in this thread. Watches are just about the least logical hobby from a cost-to-produce and/or life-benefit vs. expense -to-owner perspective that I can imagine, which is what makes them so fun to me. The best Xmas presents I've received through my life were the ones that I "needed" the least; what we need is some spoiling in our lives; I try not to overthink value in what are unnecessary trinkets at best and Veblan goods at worst. Just my opinion though certainly worth no more than any of yours.

Regardless, I finally cracked open my UD Ti today. It came in fresh from the NYC boutique this past weekend but I've been too busy to open and enjoy it. It's chonky, as expected, but less so than I imagined. It's about the same size as my Big Blue when looking at it face-on, but about as thick off the wrist as my PloProf (thicker when on thanks to the Nato). It feels super tool-like though, for reasons I can't explain, even compared to the PloProf. I think it might be the darker Ti and matte bezel insert? Not sure. What I do know is that I LOVE the white to blue gradient second hand. I honestly had never noticed that detail in all of the pictures/videos prior to putting on my own.

I was a little disappointed* to see it ships in a standard box. From my Moonshine, to my Snoopy, to any given Bond watch: I've really come to love Omega's effort and attention to detail in their boxes/presentation. I may be an exception, but I keep many of mine out on display and enjoy looking at them while I'm otherwise stressing in my home office. Oh well...

*disappointed until I saw that my AD had my box signed by Kathy Sullivan and Victor Vescovo... what a thoughtful touch!


----------



## Isochronous. (7 mo ago)

bassplayrr said:


> *disappointed until I saw that my AD had my box signed by Kathy Sullivan and Victor Vescovo... what a thoughtful touch!


That is better than any box I have seen.








1st U.S. Woman To Walk In Space Dives To Deepest Point In The Ocean


Kathy Sullivan traveled to Challenger Deep, nearly 7 miles beneath the surface of the South Pacific. Already an accomplished astronaut, Sullivan made history with her trip to the site.




www.npr.org


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

bassplayrr said:


> It seems there's far too much concern for price and margin in this thread. Watches are just about the least logical hobby from a cost-to-produce and/or life-benefit vs. expense -to-owner perspective that I can imagine, which is what makes them so fun to me. The best Xmas presents I've received through my life were the ones that I "needed" the least; what we need is some spoiling in our lives; I try not to overthink value in what are unnecessary trinkets at best and Veblan goods at worst. Just my opinion though certainly worth no more than any of yours.
> 
> Regardless, I finally cracked open my UD Ti today. It came in fresh from the NYC boutique this past weekend but I've been too busy to open and enjoy it. It's chonky, as expected, but less so than I imagined. It's about the same size as my Big Blue when looking at it face-on, but about as thick off the wrist as my PloProf (thicker when on thanks to the Nato). It feels super tool-like though, for reasons I can't explain, even compared to the PloProf. I think it might be the darker Ti and matte bezel insert? Not sure. What I do know is that I LOVE the white to blue gradient second hand. I honestly had never noticed that detail in all of the pictures/videos prior to putting on my own.
> 
> ...


That's what I call "heavy metal". Well done sir!


----------



## Trojanbybirth (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm thinking of selling off all but one of my watches to fund paying for the white dial UD. I'm thinking I could get halfway there and then find the other 6k. I would then have a 2 piece snack pack of the black dial E2 226570 and the white dial UD on bracelet. It's a hard decision. If they made the white dial UD in a normal PO, then I would get that. Yeah yeah I know about the creamcicle but I love the white and blue.


----------



## bassplayrr (Oct 23, 2009)

duc said:


> That's what I call "heavy metal". Well done sir!


Thank you! I know you were just being punny, but it’s amazing what the Ti does for perceived bulk. I flipped my DSSD this past year because I thought it was too big. In reality, it was just too top heavy (I had the Gen1 with the super tapered bracelet). Compared to the DSSD this thing is well balanced, comfy, and just generally super wearable (just watch out for those door frames). I could easily see this being the not-in-the-office daily watch in a two watch collection.


----------



## OmegaGuySD (5 mo ago)

bassplayrr said:


> It seems there's far too much concern for price and margin in this thread. Watches are just about the least logical hobby from a cost-to-produce and/or life-benefit vs. expense -to-owner perspective that I can imagine, which is what makes them so fun to me. The best Xmas presents I've received through my life were the ones that I "needed" the least; what we need is some spoiling in our lives; I try not to overthink value in what are unnecessary trinkets at best and Veblan goods at worst. Just my opinion though certainly worth no more than any of yours.
> 
> Regardless, I finally cracked open my UD Ti today. It came in fresh from the NYC boutique this past weekend but I've been too busy to open and enjoy it. It's chonky, as expected, but less so than I imagined. It's about the same size as my Big Blue when looking at it face-on, but about as thick off the wrist as my PloProf (thicker when on thanks to the Nato). It feels super tool-like though, for reasons I can't explain, even compared to the PloProf. I think it might be the darker Ti and matte bezel insert? Not sure. What I do know is that I LOVE the white to blue gradient second hand. I honestly had never noticed that detail in all of the pictures/videos prior to putting on my own.
> 
> ...


That is a stunning collection, very nice!


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

bassplayrr said:


> It seems there's far too much concern for price and margin in this thread. Watches are just about the least logical hobby from a cost-to-produce and/or life-benefit vs. expense -to-owner perspective that I can imagine, which is what makes them so fun to me. The best Xmas presents I've received through my life were the ones that I "needed" the least; what we need is some spoiling in our lives; I try not to overthink value in what are unnecessary trinkets at best and Veblan goods at worst. Just my opinion though certainly worth no more than any of yours.
> 
> Regardless, I finally cracked open my UD Ti today. It came in fresh from the NYC boutique this past weekend but I've been too busy to open and enjoy it. It's chonky, as expected, but less so than I imagined. It's about the same size as my Big Blue when looking at it face-on, but about as thick off the wrist as my PloProf (thicker when on thanks to the Nato). It feels super tool-like though, for reasons I can't explain, even compared to the PloProf. I think it might be the darker Ti and matte bezel insert? Not sure. What I do know is that I LOVE the white to blue gradient second hand. I honestly had never noticed that detail in all of the pictures/videos prior to putting on my own.
> 
> ...


Damn, my box wasnt signed  I too was disappointed that it was in a normal box (and not even the newer matte one with a travel case inside).
Also interesting, I wonder if my SA was BS'ing bout only getting one Ti UD since we both got it from the NYC boutique (5th ave I assume?)


----------



## bassplayrr (Oct 23, 2009)

Nippero said:


> Damn, my box wasnt signed  I too was disappointed that it was in a normal box (and not even the newer matte one with a travel case inside).
> Also interesting, I wonder if my SA was BS'ing bout only getting one Ti UD since we both got it from the NYC boutique (5th ave I assume?)


Hmmm. Interesting. In time sequence, maybe it was the only one in stock at the time? And not to imply that you too don't have a good relationship with the guys on 5th, but given the amount of money I've spent with them when, in reality, nothing beyond service/allocations availability will make me loyal to one boutique over another, I think it was a smart move of them to send along those signatures.


----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

A large part of me really wants one, the titanium one. But I have a DSSD that I hate to give up, so the UD would be redundant in a way. Also I don't have a spare chunk of change right now. AND I have rather enough watches...but don't most of us?


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

bassplayrr said:


> Hmmm. Interesting. In time sequence, maybe it was the only one in stock at the time? And not to imply that you too don't have a good relationship with the guys on 5th, but given the amount of money I've spent with them when, in reality, nothing beyond service/allocations availability will make me loyal to one boutique over another, I think it was a smart move of them to send along those signatures.


Im guessing my specific SA just didnt know about your UD or the existence of more in general. But yea in the end, they are a business and I dont blame em.



Rodentman said:


> A large part of me really wants one, the titanium one. But I have a DSSD that I hate to give up, so the UD would be redundant in a way. Also I don't have a spare chunk of change right now. AND I have rather enough watches...but don't most of us?


I'm sure you can come up with several reasons to buy the UD anyway. We're all happy to help with excuses/reasons too


----------



## bassplayrr (Oct 23, 2009)

Nippero said:


> Im guessing my specific SA just didnt know about your UD or the existence of more in general. But yea in the end, they are a business and I dont blame em.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you can come up with several reasons to buy the UD anyway. We're all happy to help with excuses/reasons too


Agreed; likely no malice involved.

Unrelated: I LOVE your Casamigos. Unquestionably the best of the ceramic POs.


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

bassplayrr said:


> Agreed; likely no malice involved.
> 
> Unrelated: I LOVE your Casamigos. Unquestionably the best of the ceramic POs.


Thanks! I was very lucky to find it on sale again. Also probably lucky that no one really knows about it so the listing was alive for a while lol.
It has been a mainstay in my summer rotation but the UD has been on my wrist every day since I got it lol.


----------



## cerberus63 (Nov 3, 2013)

bassplayrr said:


> It seems there's far too much concern for price and margin in this thread. Watches are just about the least logical hobby from a cost-to-produce and/or life-benefit vs. expense -to-owner perspective that I can imagine, which is what makes them so fun to me. The best Xmas presents I've received through my life were the ones that I "needed" the least; what we need is some spoiling in our lives; I try not to overthink value in what are unnecessary trinkets at best and Veblan goods at worst. Just my opinion though certainly worth no more than any of yours.
> 
> Regardless, I finally cracked open my UD Ti today. It came in fresh from the NYC boutique this past weekend but I've been too busy to open and enjoy it. It's chonky, as expected, but less so than I imagined. It's about the same size as my Big Blue when looking at it face-on, but about as thick off the wrist as my PloProf (thicker when on thanks to the Nato). It feels super tool-like though, for reasons I can't explain, even compared to the PloProf. I think it might be the darker Ti and matte bezel insert? Not sure. What I do know is that I LOVE the white to blue gradient second hand. I honestly had never noticed that detail in all of the pictures/videos prior to putting on my own.
> 
> ...


Great pick up, and thanks for getting this thread back on talking about the Ultra Deep!! I am thrilled to see another one hit the forums while I wait for my stainless steel version. The watch looks great on you and that signed box is incredible!! Also, much like Nippero did, thanks for the comparison pics. I love seeing the different watches in collections and the side angle pics that show thickness and length. I look forward to more pics from both of you.


----------



## Isochronous. (7 mo ago)

OK, which one of you guys is flipping their Ultra Deep? Bidding over $15,000. Some no nothing still has stupid money left.









OMEGA SEAMASTER PLANET OCEAN PROFESSIONAL ULTRA DEEP 6000m MENS WATCH MUST SEE! | eBay


This is the real deal. If you are a diver or collector, this is a MUST have! It squashed the record previously held by the Rolex Deep Sea. Grade 5 titanium with the coolest manta lugs. There are NONE out there and this can be yours.



www.ebay.com


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Isochronous. said:


> OK, which one of you guys is flipping their Ultra Deep? Bidding over $15,000. Some no nothing still has stupid money left.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wholesale price compared to chrono24...


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

Isochronous. said:


> OK, which one of you guys is flipping their Ultra Deep? Bidding over $15,000. Some no nothing still has stupid money left.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow 

Pretty stupid imo, I don't think these Ti UDs will be scarce over time.


----------



## Isochronous. (7 mo ago)

Nippero said:


> Wow
> 
> Pretty stupid imo, I don't think these Ti UDs will be scarce over time.


Not a limited production and several posters bought them at MSRP. Sellers are taking advantage of dumb money buyers. A fool and his money are soon parted.


----------



## aehaas (12 mo ago)

I heard there are no more discounts if shops are to keep their AD status.

ali


----------



## Isochronous. (7 mo ago)

aehaas said:


> I heard there are no more discounts if shops are to keep their AD status.


The Army PX sells Omega watches and other brands too. None are sold at MSRP. This should be interesting. I never buy from an AD, the discount from gray market sellers is worth more than a warranty.


----------



## bassplayrr (Oct 23, 2009)

I got mine at MSRP but I don’t know what the current allocation scape is (I got my 50th anniversary Apollo 11s (both MS and SS), Snoopy and 321 at MSRP too, so everyone’s circumstances can be different; what do I know). This short turn flipping leaves a bad taste in my mouth. I flip from time to time, but I’m an owner first and a flipper second. Buying an early allocation only to immediately flip for profit is… gross. :/


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

Isochronous. said:


> OK, which one of you guys is flipping their Ultra Deep? Bidding over $15,000. Some no nothing still has stupid money left.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Know nothing maybe?


----------



## Isochronous. (7 mo ago)

fish70 said:


> Know nothing maybe?


Sold for $17,100. PayPal sends 1099 to the seller and the IRS. Keep records of your expenses.


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

Isochronous. said:


> Sold for $17,100. PayPal sends 1099 to the seller and the IRS. Keep records of your expenses.


Are you replying to me? If so, you response makes no sense.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

bassplayrr said:


> I got mine at MSRP but I don’t know what the current allocation scape is (I got my 50th anniversary Apollo 11s (both MS and SS), Snoopy and 321 at MSRP too, so everyone’s circumstances can be different; what do I know). This short turn flipping leaves a bad taste in my mouth. I flip from time to time, but I’m an owner first and a flipper second. Buying an early allocation only to immediately flip for profit is… gross. :/


I agree - but from your sig none of those unicorn Omega's are listed - do you still have the Snoopys?


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

[BOBO] said:


> Wholesale price compared to chrono24...
> View attachment 16856394


and so it begins - Mordor comes to Rivendell


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Isochronous. said:


> AD get watches for less than 1/2 MSRP. They could give a 50% discount and not lose money. It would be hard to keep the lights on though. AD like a car dealership laughs all the way to the bank when they make a sale at MSRP.


not sure watches are bought by ADs at less than 1/2 MSRP
I was led to believe 40%


----------



## Nordicbeast (Aug 7, 2007)

Meh...ebay seller taking advantage of the current UD scarcity at ADs, whatever....it's their watch. Some people want it NOW and are willing to pay for it. This time next year, UDs may be selling at a 20% discount. I want one....but I can wait.


----------



## bassplayrr (Oct 23, 2009)

Simon said:


> I agree - but from your sig none of those unicorn Omega's are listed - do you still have the Snoopys?


:/ They're in there but maybe my truncated names aren't the clearest. I do still have the Silver Snoopy 50th; that's the only Snoopy I have but I'm always on the lookout for some of the others. I do also still have the Moonshine Apollo 50th, the stainless 50th (what I lovingly refer to as Buzz's Butt), and a couple of Bond Seamasters. My systematic buying/flipping for profit days are largely behind me now. Now I really only flip what I don't wear in exchange for something new.


----------



## aehaas (12 mo ago)

Maybe the dealer profit margin is 80% for Omega, who knows. Matters not. I was told by Mayors Jewlers that discounting is no longer allowed if they are to maintain AD status. All bill of sales are sent to Omega so they know what was paid by each customer.

ali


----------



## Isochronous. (7 mo ago)

Simon said:


> not sure watches are bought by ADs at less than 1/2 MSRP
> I was led to believe 40%


Your lead is as good as mine. Perhaps the percent is based on MSRP.


----------



## Isochronous. (7 mo ago)

aehaas said:


> All bill of sales are sent to Omega so they know what was paid by each customer.


How do all the gray market sellers get all the watches? AD not giving a discount will put a hurt on their business is the gray market sellers keep getting a supply of brand new in box watches.

The only thing buying from an AD gets one is a few years warranty from the manufacture. Most gray market sellers provide their own warranty. Maybe I'm lucky but of the many gray market purchases I made none have needed service in the warranty period. I sent a gray market Breitling to Breitling for service and they gladly took my $850 to make it like new.


----------



## Isochronous. (7 mo ago)

Simon said:


> and so it begins - Mordor comes to Rivendell


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

Isochronous. said:


> How do all the gray market sellers get all the watches? AD not giving a discount will put a hurt on their business is the gray market sellers keep getting a supply of brand new in box watches.
> 
> The only thing buying from an AD gets one is a few years warranty from the manufacture. Most gray market sellers provide their own warranty. Maybe I'm lucky but of the many gray market purchases I made none have needed service in the warranty period. I sent a gray market Breitling to Breitling for service and they gladly took my $850 to make it like new.


Could be ADs that are going out of business or no longer authorized to sell Omega, just getting rid of their existing inventory.
Could be many possibilities really: maybe Omega relaxes rules for older models, for stock that has been sitting for over X number of years, etc. No idea really. We'd need an AD owner or someone whos really close to one to chime in lol.

Either way, I don't really care. If grey market goes away, great, that means my watches might retain value better. If grey market sticks around, oh well I've never sold a single one of my watches anyway.

Just to get this back on track, I don't expect the Ultra Deep to be available at a discount within the next year or so at least. Omega seems to be combating discounts in a variety of ways. For the Ti UD, they will probably keep production numbers low because they know it wont be a high demand watch due to its dimensions and manta lugs. The steel ones will probably sell more because guys like us who care about the origins of the manta lugs are the oddballs. But even then, the rules around discounting will probably keep ADs from ordering a lot of these to keep in stock, which will prevent them from sitting on shelves for too long begging to be discounted. Kind of a viscous cycle, but in a positive way.


----------



## Isochronous. (7 mo ago)

Nippero said:


> Omega seems to be combating discounts in a variety of ways.


This is coming from the top, Swatch. Swatch is forcing people to buy the the popular models, Moonswatch and Sistem51, at Swatch bouquets. The trouble with that is flippers are selling them for as much as 10 times MSRP.


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

Isochronous. said:


> This is coming from the top, Swatch. Swatch is forcing people to buy the the popular models, Moonswatch and Sistem51, at Swatch bouquets. The trouble with that is flippers are selling them for as much as 10 times MSRP.


At least that has calmed down a bit, nowhere near 10x MSRP anymore: https://stockx.com/swatch-x-omega

But lets stop constantly dragging this off topic into a general pricing strategy discussion lol.


----------



## Gebbeth (Feb 26, 2021)

I forgot where we were in this conversation. I take it no one here has taken possession of one and has had an opportunity to wear it consistently?

I'm wondering because I am debating between a Rolex Deepsea (James Cameron) at retail and the UD in either the O-Megasteel (blue dial) or the titanium with fixed lugs. Just wondering what the wearing experience is with the UD.


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

Gebbeth said:


> I forgot where we were in this conversation. I take it no one here has taken possession of one and has had an opportunity to wear it consistently?
> 
> I'm wondering because I am debating between a Rolex Deepsea (James Cameron) at retail and the UD in either the O-Megasteel (blue dial) or the titanium with fixed lugs. Just wondering what the wearing experience is with the UD.


Go back and start reading from Page 15. Two of us here have the Titanium Ultra Deep now.


----------



## Gebbeth (Feb 26, 2021)

Nippero said:


> Go back and start reading from Page 15. Two of us here have the Titanium Ultra Deep now.


Thanks Nippero. I'll read the threads from there. So far, looking good.


----------



## Gebbeth (Feb 26, 2021)

BTW Nippero, there is a way to use a standard Nato strap so that it passes underneath the back of the watch only once, not twice.

This has the advantage of reducing height, while still retaining the watch case on your wrist in case of a spring bar failure, not that this is an issue with the fixed lugs of the UD titanium.

I have a Nick Mankey hookstrap, which I prefer over a standard Nato, and is like your Watch Steward strap, but it also has the weakness of not keeping the watch on your wrist if a spring bar fails.


----------



## cerberus63 (Nov 3, 2013)

Gebbeth said:


> I forgot where we were in this conversation. I take it no one here has taken possession of one and has had an opportunity to wear it consistently?
> 
> I'm wondering because I am debating between a Rolex Deepsea (James Cameron) at retail and the UD in either the O-Megasteel (blue dial) or the titanium with fixed lugs. Just wondering what the wearing experience is with the UD.


I don't blame you for forgetting where you were in the conversation concerning the Ultra Deep. A couple of people keep knocking it way off topic for some reason. That being said, I placed an order back on the 8/5 for the stainless version with the orange bezel. I also own a Rolex Deepsea James Cameron. If I get it in before you make a decision I will happy to post some comparison pics and some overall thoughts to help with your choice. Both Nippero and bassplayrr posted some excellent pics of the titanium model comparing it with different watches.


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

Gebbeth said:


> BTW Nippero, there is a way to use a standard Nato strap so that it passes underneath the back of the watch only once, not twice.
> 
> This has the advantage of reducing height, while still retaining the watch case on your wrist in case of a spring bar failure, not that this is an issue with the fixed lugs of the UD titanium.
> 
> I have a Nick Mankey hookstrap, which I prefer over a standard Nato, and is like your Watch Steward strap, but it also has the weakness of not keeping the watch on your wrist if a spring bar fails.


Yea I actually tried that way with the included UD NATO strap and it didnt work due to the length of the shorter piece. Kinda odd.
I would have to cut and burn the strap if I wanted to wear it that way on the UD. Definitely not doing that though lol.


----------



## Gebbeth (Feb 26, 2021)

Nippero said:


> Yea I actually tried that way with the included UD NATO strap and it didnt work due to the length of the shorter piece. Kinda odd.
> I would have to cut and burn the strap if I wanted to wear it that way on the UD. Definitely not doing that though lol.


Is this a "standard length" NATO, or does Omega cut their NATOs differently? When you say the shorter piece, do you mean the buckle side of the strap?

In the method I'm talking about, you actually loop the long end of the strap through both buckles simultaneously, so the length of the buckle side shouldn't really matter.

You do end up, though, with the buckle directly underneath your wrist opposite the watch case, not to the side of it.

We maybe talking the same method, but I don't understand how the strap would be too long, unless Omega cuts them differently.


----------



## Gebbeth (Feb 26, 2021)

cerberus63 said:


> I don't blame you for forgetting where you were in the conversation concerning the Ultra Deep. A couple of people keep knocking it way off topic for some reason. That being said, I placed an order back on the 8/5 for the stainless version with the orange bezel. I also own a Rolex Deepsea James Cameron. If I get it in before you make a decision I will happy to post some comparison pics and some overall thoughts to help with your choice. Both Nippero and bassplayrr posted some excellent pics of the titanium model comparing it with different watches.


That would be great! I'm really fascinated with the UD after chasing after a Deepsea for so long. This is a real luxury alternative now. I also already own a Sea Dweller SD43, so not sure if getting a Deepsea is a good decision.


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

Gebbeth said:


> Is this a "standard length" NATO, or does Omega cut their NATOs differently? When you say the shorter piece, do you mean the buckle side of the strap?
> 
> In the method I'm talking about, you actually loop the long end of the strap through both buckles simultaneously, so the length of the buckle side shouldn't really matter.
> 
> ...


No not the buckle piece. I'm talking about the piece you would cut off if you went with the cutting method.
That part is too short, so it doesnt extend past the buckle, which means i cant loop the other end of the strap through it.
It would just end up hanging loose and not attached to anything between the outer layer of the NATO and my wrist.

Here, a pic probably explains it better than i can:


----------



## Gebbeth (Feb 26, 2021)

Okay, now I see it. That piece doesn't reach the buckle. I do find that odd then that Omega would make that piece so short. So when you use it in the traditional way, that metal loop must barely clear the case lugs.


----------



## Gebbeth (Feb 26, 2021)

Note to self. If I do get the UD, I'm opting for the O-Megasteel with bracelet option. Then I can get my own NATO or hook strap. The Omega NATO is very very nice (and priced accordingly), but it does create some limitations on use it appears.


----------



## aehaas (12 mo ago)

It appears the blue one with the rubber strap is available on line from Omega right now:


----------



## Isochronous. (7 mo ago)

Gebbeth said:


> I'm wondering because I am debating between a Rolex Deepsea (James Cameron) at retail ...


Good luck with that. If you want a watch at MSRP in your life time the Swatch is your only choice.


----------



## Isochronous. (7 mo ago)

aehaas said:


> It appears the blue one with the rubber strap is available on line from Omega right now:


It is easier to get an UD than a Moonswatch. This should stop flippers in their tracks. 








Seamaster Ultra Deep Watch 215.32.46.21.03.001 | OMEGA US®


Discover the elegant style of the Seamaster Ultra Deep O-MEGASTEEL watch (215.32.46.21.03.001), and buy it online on the official OMEGA® Website! Take advantage of the full, certified OMEGA® experience for your online purchase and enjoy the performances and authentic style of this timepiece.




www.omegawatches.com


----------



## Nordicbeast (Aug 7, 2007)

Isochronous. said:


> Good luck with that. If you want a watch at MSRP in your life time the Swatch is your only choice.


Nah, they're out there....just gotta be patient and dig a bit.

But back to the UD, very interested to see if the O-Steel is more scratch-resistant than the 316L....


----------



## Isochronous. (7 mo ago)

Nordicbeast said:


> But back to the UD, very interested to see if the O-Steel is more scratch-resistant than the 316L....


Vickers Hardness, resistance to scratching; 316L steel has a hardness of 200 HV, 904L steel has a hardness of 175 HV and the new O-MegaSteel has a hardness of 300 HV, so about 40% better than classic steel alloys. 

It appears that Rolex's 904L steel isn't as scratch resistant as 316L.


----------



## Gebbeth (Feb 26, 2021)

Isochronous. said:


> Good luck with that. If you want a watch at MSRP in your life time the Swatch is your only choice.


The UD will be out there. I don't mean I want it NOW, but if history is a guide, the UD will be available in wider numbers in the near future.

As for the Cameron, secondary prices have come down so much, I've seen examples with full box and papers at no more than $1000 over retail, which is still a lot of money, but nowhere near the premiums other Rolex's demand.

It's also a model that while on allocation, it's a better bet than most Rolex models at retail. Again, I can wait.

As another poster mentioned, it already looks like an O-Megasteel version on strap is available for sale online.


----------



## Isochronous. (7 mo ago)

Gebbeth said:


> The UD will be out there. I don't mean I want it NOW, but if history is a guide, the UD will be available in wider numbers in the near future.


The UD is a Swatch. I'm a big Swatch fan-boy. The UD wasn't supposed to be available for another month. It is ahead of schedule and made it for summer.


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

Isochronous. said:


> The UD is a Swatch. I'm a big Swatch fan-boy. The UD wasn't supposed to be available for another month. It is ahead of schedule and made it for summer.


That's like calling the 911 a volkswagen... 🤦‍♂️

The UD is actually way behind schedule, it was supposed to be out around the May/June timeframe if I remember right.
You're thinking of the rumors that this got delayed even further into the fall. Thankfully that didnt happen.


----------



## Isochronous. (7 mo ago)

Nippero said:


> That's like calling the 911 a volkswagen... 🤦‍♂️
> 
> The UD is actually way behind schedule, it was supposed to be out around the May/June timeframe if I remember right.


I would explain how Swatch brands all have Swatch parts but that would be way off topic.

The release of the Ultra Deep, when first reported, was 2022. Later it was "rumored" to be September 2022. It's September and a few are available but not all. 
I remember reading September months ago because that gave me time to save my spare change so I could buy one.


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

Isochronous. said:


> I would explain how Swatch brands all have Swatch parts but that would be way off topic.
> 
> The release of the Ultra Deep, when first reported, was 2022. Later it was "rumored" to be September 2022. It's September and a few are available but not all.
> I remember reading September months ago because that gave me time to save my spare change so I could buy one.


Technicalities aside, my point is no one says "I want to buy a swatch" when they mean they want an Omega. By your logic we may as well call these chinese watches since the bulk of the raw metals used in production originate from China most likely.

UD was announced in March 2022. I don't think Omega ever publicly provided a release date, but they intended for all the watches to be available soon after the announcements (some were available sooner than others.. like the '57 speedy).
My OB at the time told me most likely in the summer.
Summer hits, I met some people from the Omega US HQ at an event, and they confirmed its taking longer than they intended. At that point they told me August.

Once August hit, I started losing hope and my boutique wasnt sure why the UD kept being delayed. Other people had the same experience, and bam the September rumors were born.

I don't remember anyone expecting to wait until September when the UD was announced in March. A watch like this is best for the summer months, not fall and winter.


----------



## Isochronous. (7 mo ago)

Nippero said:


> I don't remember anyone expecting to wait until September when the UD was announced in March. A watch like this is best for the summer months, not fall and winter.


I was going to buy an UD, planned for months. If it was available back in June I would have one. I made an impulse buy a week ago of a different Swatch. I'm a big Swatch fan-boy.😍

All my watch money is now tied up for a very long time. I could/should sell a few and buy an UD. I have never sold a watch though; it would be like deciding which finger I would miss the least.


----------



## bassplayrr (Oct 23, 2009)

Nippero said:


> Go back and start reading from Page 15. Two of us here have the Titanium Ultra Deep now.


I don’t wear mine daily but I have now worn it several times and am happy to compare it to anything else in my collection, if anyone’s interested. In short: I love it. More than I thought I would, quite honestly. Lots of fun details. I’m very happy with this watch; as a former DSSD owner I find it much better* and notably underrated. 

*for me. Don’t freak out DSSD fans, please. The DSSD is a great watch, I just prefer the UD in my current lineup.


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

bassplayrr said:


> I don’t wear mine daily but I have now worn it several times and am happy to compare it to anything else in my collection, if anyone’s interested. In short: I love it. More than I thought I would, quite honestly. Lots of fun details. I’m very happy with this watch; as a former DSSD owner I find it much better* and notably underrated.
> 
> *for me. Don’t freak out DSSD fans, please. The DSSD is a great watch, I just prefer the UD in my current lineup.


I've only tried the DSSD for a brief moment in an AD so I can't give a qualified comparison between the two.
But I do know for sure I love the side profile of the UD much more. It has more angles to it, and is just overall more rounded. The DSSD is more of a straight slab of steel on the side, which created a much more obvious wrist presence, but also made the thickness of the watch much more obvious.


----------



## Isochronous. (7 mo ago)

bassplayrr said:


> *for me. Don’t freak out DSSD fans, please. The DSSD is a great watch, I just prefer the UD in my current lineup.


Rolex makes a great watch. Their watches are limited and not complected. I'm going to get an UD at some point in time. Maybe they will be in the PX someday with the other Planet Oceans.


----------



## cerberus63 (Nov 3, 2013)

bassplayrr said:


> I don’t wear mine daily but I have now worn it several times and am happy to compare it to anything else in my collection, if anyone’s interested. In short: I love it. More than I thought I would, quite honestly. Lots of fun details. I’m very happy with this watch; as a former DSSD owner I find it much better* and notably underrated.
> 
> *for me. Don’t freak out DSSD fans, please. The DSSD is a great watch, I just prefer the UD in my current lineup.


That's an amazing collection of watches you have. Also, glad you are enjoying the Ultra Deep. Since you offered, I would love to see some pics comparing it with your PAM 372 and how you think they both wear on the wrist.


----------



## bassplayrr (Oct 23, 2009)

cerberus63 said:


> That's an amazing collection of watches you have. Also, glad you are enjoying the Ultra Deep. Since you offered, I would love to see some pics comparing it with your PAM 372 and how you think they both wear on the wrist.


Thanks brother! I would be happy to compare the two. I’ll knock that out tomorrow. In advance of aore complete comparison, I’ll say: the PAM 372 is flipping huge by comparison.


----------



## DrTom (Mar 2, 2014)

got it! love it.....
nato is comfortable
the top dog in my dive watch lineup
ultra deep, proplof, planet ocean, 2 subs......and a frogman casio


----------



## cerberus63 (Nov 3, 2013)

DrTom said:


> got it! love it.....
> nato is comfortable
> the top dog in my dive watch lineup
> ultra deep, proplof, planet ocean, 2 subs......and a frogman casio
> ...


Looks great DrTom, now lets see some comparison pics with your other watches!!


----------



## emj84 (Mar 11, 2008)

DrTom said:


> got it! love it.....
> nato is comfortable
> the top dog in my dive watch lineup
> ultra deep, proplof, planet ocean, 2 subs......and a frogman casio
> ...


That is one awesome looking watch!!!!!!


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

I've been happily wearing this watch every day since I got it, including to the office and on vacation.
Some more pics from this past week. 

















A fun little lume shot by the fire. (Lume was charged with a flashlight of course)


----------



## cerberus63 (Nov 3, 2013)

Nippero said:


> I've been happily wearing this watch every day since I got it, including to the office and on vacation.
> Some more pics from this past week.
> 
> View attachment 16884970
> ...


Great pics, truly love that watch. And I believe I like that band you have on it more than the OEM nato.


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

cerberus63 said:


> Great pics, truly love that watch. And I believe I like that band you have on it more than the OEM nato.


After wearing this Watch Steward strap for a week, I tried going back to the OEM NATO and found that uncomfortable.
Seems like the stiffness of the OEM NATO requires you to wear it for a few hours before it gets comfy, and then it kind of "resets" if you don't wear it for a while afterwards.
I assume if I wore the OEM NATO daily it'd eventually feel great perpetually, but meh I like that this strap is less bulky overall.

I also ordered a hook strap from Nick Mankey to try, but they're having a kid and orders are backed up at the moment.


----------



## CJ90 (Oct 1, 2006)

Just picked up my UD.
Love everything about it, from the new steel, to the symmetry, to, best of all, the beautiful dial color(s).
FWIW, I owned the (then new, non-Cameron) DSSD a couple years ago, and although I like them both, I prefer the UD. They wear pretty similarly, but I give the edge to the UD based on the above-mentioned factors (plus the lack of the "ring lock" text that bugged me, frankly out of proportion to its obtrusiveness or lack thereof).


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Man that looks right at home on your wrist. Well done and thank you for posting!


----------



## Isochronous. (7 mo ago)

I want one but I never pay MSRP.


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

Isochronous. said:


> I want one but I never pay MSRP.


You can't want one, that much then!


----------



## cerberus63 (Nov 3, 2013)

CJ90 said:


> Just picked up my UD.
> Love everything about it, from the new steel, to the symmetry, to, best of all, the beautiful dial color(s).
> FWIW, I owned the (then new, non-Cameron) DSSD a couple years ago, and although I like them both, I prefer the UD. They wear pretty similarly, but I give the edge to the UD based on the above-mentioned factors (plus the lack of the "ring lock" text that bugged me, frankly out of proportion to its obtrusiveness or lack thereof).


Congratulations on the new watch, looks great on your wrist. Glad to see another one posted on the forum. Was it an AD or boutique purchase. I'm still waiting on my order from an AD. And post some more pics when you get a chance!!


----------



## Chase16 (Oct 11, 2011)

Love the color combo!


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

Isochronous. said:


> I want one but I never pay MSRP.


Another one to two years of wait for you then maybe 
Assuming we dont have more crazy price increases by then, maybe 2024 after discount will equal 2022 MSRP lol.


----------



## fc3861 (Mar 12, 2021)

CJ90 said:


> Just picked up my UD.
> Love everything about it, from the new steel, to the symmetry, to, best of all, the beautiful dial color(s).
> FWIW, I owned the (then new, non-Cameron) DSSD a couple years ago, and although I like them both, I prefer the UD. They wear pretty similarly, but I give the edge to the UD based on the above-mentioned factors (plus the lack of the "ring lock" text that bugged me, frankly out of proportion to its obtrusiveness or lack thereof).


I'm very curious what is so different about the new "Omega-steel"? Please elaborate on it if you get a chance. Thanks!


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

CJ90 said:


> Just picked up my UD.
> Love everything about it, from the new steel, to the symmetry, to, best of all, the beautiful dial color(s).
> FWIW, I owned the (then new, non-Cameron) DSSD a couple years ago, and although I like them both, I prefer the UD. They wear pretty similarly, but I give the edge to the UD based on the above-mentioned factors (plus the lack of the "ring lock" text that bugged me, frankly out of proportion to its obtrusiveness or lack thereof).


What does it weigh? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

fc3861 said:


> I'm very curious what is so different about the new "Omega-steel"? Please elaborate on it if you get a chance. Thanks!


“Dubbed O-MegaSteel (pun very much intended), this alloy aims at bringing better specifications in almost all areas. A nickel-free alloy, it is said to bring better hypoallergenic properties, as well as better resistance to corrosion. Then, it’s colour is fairly more white than classic 316L or 904L alloys, resulting in more shine – the pendant is that it’s fairly more complex to machine and polish. 
Mechanically mostly, that’s where O-MegaSteel gives its best results. Regarding yield strength, it offers approximately twice more resistance than other steel alloys. As a comparison, 316L steel is given for 200-250 MPa (depending on the alloys), 904L is given for 220 MPa and grade 5 titanium for 800-900 MPa. O-MegaSteel is announced for 560 MPa, which indicates a resistance to stress and fraction at least twice superior to other traditional alloys. 
As for hardness, which in real life indicates the resistance to scratches and thus the ability to keep your watch clean and shiny, 316L steel has a hardness of 200 HV, 904L steel has a hardness of 175 HV and the new O-MegaSteel has a hardness of 300 HV, so about 40% better than classic steel alloys. 
All of these elements combined make for a new alloy with great mechanical properties, but also an alloy that is perfectly adapted to luxury watchmaking and dive watches.”









Hands-On Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean Ultra Deep O-MegaSteel


The slightly more classic version of the truly impressive 6,000m dive watch, the Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean Ultra Deep O-MegaSteel.




monochrome-watches.com


----------



## fc3861 (Mar 12, 2021)

Xerxes300 said:


> “Dubbed O-MegaSteel (pun very much intended), this alloy aims at bringing better specifications in almost all areas. A nickel-free alloy, it is said to bring better hypoallergenic properties, as well as better resistance to corrosion. Then, it’s colour is fairly more white than classic 316L or 904L alloys, resulting in more shine – the pendant is that it’s fairly more complex to machine and polish.
> Mechanically mostly, that’s where O-MegaSteel gives its best results. Regarding yield strength, it offers approximately twice more resistance than other steel alloys. As a comparison, 316L steel is given for 200-250 MPa (depending on the alloys), 904L is given for 220 MPa and grade 5 titanium for 800-900 MPa. O-MegaSteel is announced for 560 MPa, which indicates a resistance to stress and fraction at least twice superior to other traditional alloys.
> As for hardness, which in real life indicates the resistance to scratches and thus the ability to keep your watch clean and shiny, 316L steel has a hardness of 200 HV, 904L steel has a hardness of 175 HV and the new O-MegaSteel has a hardness of 300 HV, so about 40% better than classic steel alloys.
> All of these elements combined make for a new alloy with great mechanical properties, but also an alloy that is perfectly adapted to luxury watchmaking and dive watches.”
> ...



Very interesting . . . thanks for the link. I hope they start using this new steel going forward on all their new watches.


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

The steel models were _very_ nice.
If they really release an updated 600M PO with UD tech and design cues, I may grab one. I still don't have an Omega on a bracelet and I _really_ liked the bracelet on the steel UDs.


----------



## Gebbeth (Feb 26, 2021)

fc3861 said:


> Very interesting . . . thanks for the link. I hope they start using this new steel going forward on all their new watches.


If I were to guess, costs may prevent that from happening.


----------



## Airborne6176 (Sep 20, 2009)

Nippero said:


> The steel models were _very_ nice.
> If they really release an updated 600M PO with UD tech and design cues, I may grab one. I still don't have an Omega on a bracelet and I _really_ liked the bracelet on the steel UDs.


This...

If and when they do start making new PO's like this, I'm onboard 100%. They announce and release a white-dialed, black bezel 600m PO w/ UD technology and design cues Omega can take my money now (even at mark-up prices).


----------



## CJ90 (Oct 1, 2006)

cerberus63 said:


> Congratulations on the new watch, looks great on your wrist. Glad to see another one posted on the forum. Was it an AD or boutique purchase. I'm still waiting on my order from an AD. And post some more pics when you get a chance!!


Thanks! I bought it from a boutique, swooped in as soon as it arrived lol. 
I've purchased from the Vegas and SF boutiques once each in the past couple years and had great experiences.


----------



## CJ90 (Oct 1, 2006)

fc3861 said:


> I'm very curious what is so different about the new "Omega-steel"? Please elaborate on it if you get a chance. Thanks!


I see that there are various responses already with far more detail than I can provide. I'll just say that my own observation wrt the color is consistent with Omega's "official" description. "Whiteness" is a good way to distinguish the appearance. Idk if you can fully tell from these photos of my Omegas side-by-side (I'm just using my camera phone in sketchy lighting, and you're dealing with almost all brushed v a combination of brushed and polished on the AT world timer) but I think they at least hint at the difference. 
Btw, I don't think the new steel is _inherently_ better looking for all applications. For example, my _guess_ based on the style and design of these two particular models is that the UD w/ O-steel and the AT in "regular" steel is considerably better than if those were reversed.


----------



## Isochronous. (7 mo ago)

Nippero said:


> Another one to two years of wait for you then maybe
> Assuming we dont have more crazy price increases by then, maybe 2024 after discount will equal 2022 MSRP lol.


Planet Ocean MSRP $6,550.00 

PX price $5,895.00 and no tax. That is regular price. The PX has sales too.

 Fifty Fathoms Bathyscaphe Quantième Complet Phases de Lune MSRP $14,800

Blancpain 5054-1110-B52A Fifty Fathoms Street price. $10,556.98 

Blancpain, less money for a more usable watch. Both Swatches. go figure .🤷‍♂️


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

Isochronous. said:


> Planet Ocean MSRP $6,550.00
> 
> PX price $5,895.00 and no tax. That is regular price. The PX has sales too.
> 
> ...


Whats your point? I know discounts on older Omega models exist. I hope Omega continues to supply the military exchanges with watches too, I think its a nice thing for them to do.

The UD models will probably be available at a discount in the future too. Whether it be on PX or at some random AD, it'll probably be another year or two due to the slow rate at which Omega is producing these. My guess is the blue bezel steel UD will be first to get discounted somewhere, then the orange bezel steel UD.


----------



## Isochronous. (7 mo ago)

Nippero said:


> Whats your point?
> Whether it be on PX or at some random AD, it'll probably be another year or two due to the slow rate at which Omega is producing these. My guess is the blue bezel steel UD will be first to get discounted somewhere, then the orange bezel steel UD.


If the UD came out in June I would have jumped on it at MSRP. Things have changed. I bought several new, in the box, watches since then; all below MSRP. One more than 50% off. I waited this long, I can wait more. It's a summer watch for short sleeves, winter is coming.

I will get one when the price matches my want. It will happen, Omega isn't playing insulting Rolex games. Enjoy your fine UD, wear it in good health.


----------



## Gebbeth (Feb 26, 2021)

Unfortunately for Omega ADs, most Omegas will fall from retail prices within a year of its launching. There are very few that retain or rise in price (I mean the non-limited edition models).

I suspect the UDs will also be subject to this price curve, although it might take longer than your average Omega.


----------



## broadarrownati (Apr 6, 2021)

Love it Ultra Deep Desk Diver.


----------



## kccastle (Aug 15, 2006)

I saw this version at the Omega Boutique in Naples, FL. Pictures do not do justice to the depth of the color of the dial...


----------



## Isochronous. (7 mo ago)

broadarrownati said:


> Love it Ultra Deep Desk Diver.


All mechanical watches we wear are just because we can. If it was about knowing the time we would not be using centuries old technology.


----------



## Isochronous. (7 mo ago)

Gebbeth said:


> Unfortunately for Omega ADs, most Omegas will fall from retail prices within a year of its launching.


That's because Omega can't play Rolex's insulting games. Swatch is a publicly traded company and has to keep share holders happy by showing a profit every quarter.⤴


----------



## cerberus63 (Nov 3, 2013)

Has anyone seen the version with the orange bezel, or with the white dial, at dealers yet. So far people have posted both the titanium version and the steel with blue dial version. And they have posted some excellent pics to accompany their posts!!


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

cerberus63 said:


> Has anyone seen the version with the orange bezel, or with the white dial, at dealers yet. So far people have posted both the titanium version and the steel with blue dial version. And they have posted some excellent pics to accompany their posts!!


When I picked up mine, the NYC OB said they did not receive any of the blue or orange versions.


----------



## cerberus63 (Nov 3, 2013)

Nippero said:


> When I picked up mine, the NYC OB said they did not receive any of the blue or orange versions.


Thanks Nippero, hopefully they will start releasing them soon and my wait wont be too long!


----------



## nsims (6 mo ago)

Who here has taken an Ultra Deep down in the depths of the ocean diving? 


NS


----------



## Isochronous. (7 mo ago)

------


nsims said:


> Who here has taken an Ultra Deep down in the depths of the ocean diving?
> 
> 
> NS


In the Metaverse all things are possible. I took a Speedmaster to the moon.👾🚀


----------



## nsims (6 mo ago)

Isochronous. said:


> ------
> In the Metaverse all things are possible. I took a Speedmaster to the moon.


To the moon! 


NS


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

Isochronous. said:


> All mechanical watches we wear are just because we can. If it was about knowing the time we would not be using centuries old technology.


Totally disagree. I use all my mechanical watches, for telling me the time.


----------



## Isochronous. (7 mo ago)

HiggsBoson said:


> Totally disagree. I use all my mechanical watches, for telling me the time.


A quartz watch does it better and cheaper. A $50 G-shock can do more than a $200,000 PP grand complication. It's not about telling time or diving down 3.7 miles.


----------



## Gebbeth (Feb 26, 2021)

I think the joke potential was missed here.


----------



## Isochronous. (7 mo ago)

Gebbeth said:


> I think the joke potential was missed here.


Except for Bennie Hill and Monty Python I find British humor rather dry and stuffy.
I assume you found it amusing.


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

Isochronous. said:


> A quartz watch does it better and cheaper. A $50 G-shock can do more than a $200,000 PP grand complication. *It's not about telling time* or diving down 3.7 miles.


No, you are still wrong. You persist in claiming, that people do not wear mechanical watches to tell the time. Evidence to support this assumption, please.


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

Gebbeth said:


> I think the joke potential was missed here.


I was hoping someone would take up the challenge!


----------



## Isochronous. (7 mo ago)

HiggsBoson said:


> No, you are still wrong. You persist in claiming, that people do not wear mechanical watches to tell the time. Evidence to support this assumption, please.


OK, this is going to require some following the thread. A poster mentioned that dive watches are not used for diving. This is true, professional divers use modern digital equipment that does much more than just time how long they have been under the water. A few wear machinate watches for fun or they are paid to do so.

The same is true for the average man on the street. He wears a machinate watch for other reasons than “just” to tell the time. If just knowing the time was all important he would do like the professional divers and go digital.

I didn’t think you were joking when you challenged my response. God save your King.


----------



## Stchambe (Jun 1, 2009)

Nippero said:


> Whats your point? I know discounts on older Omega models exist. I hope Omega continues to supply the military exchanges with watches too, I think its a nice thing for them to do.
> 
> The UD models will probably be available at a discount in the future too. Whether it be on PX or at some random AD, it'll probably be another year or two due to the slow rate at which Omega is producing these. My guess is the blue bezel steel UD will be first to get discounted somewhere, then the orange bezel steel UD.


FWIW, Omega doesn't "supply" watches to the exchange like they would an AD. The exchange buys a number of Omegas based whatever deal they can get, which means once a model is sold out there is no guarantee it will ever be restocked. There is also no guarantee omega will continue to be sold in the future... its all based on whether a deal can be struck.


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

Stchambe said:


> FWIW, Omega doesn't "supply" watches to the exchange like they would an AD. The exchange buys a number of Omegas based whatever deal they can get, which means once a model is sold out there is no guarantee it will ever be restocked. There is also no guarantee omega will continue to be sold in the future... its all based on whether a deal can be struck.


Isnt the exchange buying direct from Omega like any other AD would though?


----------



## Stchambe (Jun 1, 2009)

Nippero said:


> Isnt the exchange buying direct from Omega like any other AD would though?


They buy direct but they do a single bulk purchase, and not continuous purchases. So they will make a deal for X amount of watches for a set price and when they are all sold, that's it. That's why they don't have the speedmasters, railmasters, x33, etc any more.

I don't know when new orders are placed but its not on an annual basis. Maybe when all watches are sold out or they are down to 10% remaining of the original order.

As I said before, its all contingent on the deal they can make with Omega. So if a deal can't be made, the PX isn't going to get more watches.

In fact, they may actually do a bulk purchase from the Swatch group, and not Omega? That's pure speculation though.


----------



## Isochronous. (7 mo ago)

Nippero said:


> Isnt the exchange buying direct from Omega like any other AD would though?


I bought a Longines from the PX and it was shipped from Swatch's US headquarters. Swatch, Seiko and many others have their US headquarters in the New Jersey/New York area so I got my watch in one day. 

Most items I buy are shipped from a PX that has it in stock. Not watches though.


----------



## Gebbeth (Feb 26, 2021)

Isochronous. said:


> I bought a Longines from the PX and it was shipped from Swatch's US headquarters. Swatch, Seiko and many others have their US headquarters in the New Jersey/New York area so I got my watch in one day.
> 
> Most items I buy are shipped from a PX that has it in stock. Not watches though.


Wondering if this is because of the lack of secure storage for items like jewelry. Just a guess. Perhaps not all PX's have the same kind of facility to keep high priced items.


----------



## Isochronous. (7 mo ago)

Gebbeth said:


> Wondering if this is because of the lack of secure storage for items like jewelry. Just a guess. Perhaps not all PX's have the same kind of facility to keep high priced items.


The bigger bases have shopping centers as big as civilian centers. As for security you will never read about a smash and grab robbery on a military base. To get in one has to drive through a maze of jersey barriers with remote controlled popup spikes. A place with weapons not available on the outside and people who know how to use them is not the place steal stuff. 

You are right, most are smaller and don't carry big buck watches. The closest one to me has no watches. It has a great assoratment of beer and wind though.


----------



## Airborne6176 (Sep 20, 2009)

Our Marine Corps Exchanges (MCX) can obtain Omega's for sale through their connections with Navy Exchanges (NEX) and Army & Air Forces Exchange Services (AAFES), and we've had quite a few of our service members purchase their Omega Speedo's, SMP's, and PO's by online orders with the PX. Never seen an Omega in an actual PX, but they are online and every now and then there'll be an additional sale on them when using your STAR Card.

If and when they start carrying UD's, you'd better believe they'll certainly sell out in a heartbeat...


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

Isochronous. said:


> OK, this is going to require some following the thread. A poster mentioned that dive watches are not used for diving. This is true, professional divers use modern digital equipment that does much more than just time how long they have been under the water. A few wear machinate watches for fun or they are paid to do so.
> 
> *The same is true for the average man on the street. He wears a machinate watch for other reasons than “just” to tell the time. If just knowing the time was all important he would do like the professional divers and go digital.*
> 
> I didn’t think you were joking when you challenged my response. God save your King.


Why, if 'time was all important' would the 'average' man go digital? How have you established this 'fact'?
Just because you believe that, doesn't mean it's a fact.
Please, evidence to support your claim.


----------



## Isochronous. (7 mo ago)

HiggsBoson said:


> Why, if 'time was all important' would the 'average' man go digital? How have you established this 'fact'?
> Just because you believe that, doesn't mean it's a fact.
> Please, evidence to support your claim.


I presented my anecdotal evidence; we will have to agree to disagree.🤐


----------



## Isochronous. (7 mo ago)

Airborne6176 said:


> Never seen an Omega in an actual PX, but they are online and every now and then there'll be an additional sale on them when using your STAR Card.


They have a blow out sale now and then, no STAR card needed. The sales are quick, only a day or two but they knock 30% or so off MSRP. Couple that with no tax and a Ti UD would cost me $4,458.75 less than MSRP. 
It may be a long time, if ever, before the Ti UD is offered. It is not a limited edition watch so I'm keeping hope alive. Never pay retail.😣


----------



## Nordicbeast (Aug 7, 2007)

I’ve come across UDs at two OBs while on our travels, one in Venezia and one in Firenze.









Unfortunately the SS/black/blue/bracelet versions were pre sold at both OBs but the nice salespeople let me try them on….










They also had the SS rubber strap and Ti versions…










Also went to a few Rolex ADs….they basically laughed me out of the shop when I asked if the “exhibition only” JC DSSD was for sale….Lol










I have to say that the O-Steel does look “whiter” that my 316L POC, and the size, thickness, heft is also pretty much bang on with it as well…..overall, I love it.


----------



## Isochronous. (7 mo ago)

Nordicbeast said:


> I’ve come across UDs at two OBs while on our travels, one in Venezia and one in Firenze.
> View attachment 16910831
> 
> 
> ...


An UD was available online, now sold out. The MoonSwatch has never been available online.


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur (Oct 10, 2020)

Nordicbeast said:


> I’ve come across UDs at two OBs while on our travels, one in Venezia and one in Firenze.
> View attachment 16910831
> 
> 
> ...


conpletely passing over the size of the watch, the redesign and the materials used are home runs. Gorgeous timepieces. Would love to see an orange/white variation.


----------



## HyFlyer (May 24, 2021)

Isochronous. said:


> An UD was available online, now sold out. The MoonSwatch has never been available online.


Which one?


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

HyFlyer said:


> Which one?


A few pages ago I think, someone posted a screenshot of the black steel on rubber UD on sale on the Omega US website.


----------



## Isochronous. (7 mo ago)

Nippero said:


> A few pages ago I think, someone posted a screenshot of the black steel on rubber UD on sale on the Omega US website.


That's the one.


----------



## cerberus63 (Nov 3, 2013)

Does anyone have any updates at all?? I know certain boutiques have obtained all variations now. I was just wondering if anyone has seen any of these in AD's yet? I contacted my AD and he stated that his Omega rep is still trying to get one.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 25, 2010)

Eyeshield25 said:


> Question is will they discontinue the Ploprof🤔


I highly doubt it. Omega does a decent job with their legacy watches. Although we're all waiting for a modern version of this:


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Eyeshield25 said:


> Question is will they discontinue the Ploprof🤔


I think they will/have/are discontinuing it - three AD's I know have said such in the past 2 years (all three before we even knew the Ultra Deep was coming)

My AD tried to get me a Ploprof 18months ago and were told by HQ they not allowed to supply one & was told I could "now" only get one from a Boutique. Two ADs said that is always the first sign that an older model is being discontinued.

None of the Ploprof iterations is listed for sale on the UK web site and all enquirers must email to express interest.

I don't think it has ever been much of a seller - very few on WUS have one - whether 1200 steel or newer titanium - I have only ever seen two for sale in an AD - a Blue Titanium and a white steel. And only seen one 600 Ploprof in the wild, 10years ago on a cool elderly German beach dude in Majorca

I think the Ploprof is on its way out as Omega will want to recoup investment in R&D on the Ultra Deep

Fortunately I managed to source a steel 1200 pre-loved - epic watch


----------



## Stchambe (Jun 1, 2009)

Simon said:


> I think they will/have/are discontinuing it - three AD's I know have said such in the past 2 years (all three before we even knew the Ultra Deep was coming)
> 
> My AD tried to get me a Ploprof 18months ago and were told by HQ they not allowed to supply one & was told I could "now" only get one from a Boutique. Two ADs said that is always the first sign that an older model is being discontinued.
> 
> ...


I believe the ploprof was officially discontinued either this year or last year


----------



## aehaas (12 mo ago)

They are on the official Omega web site. They are not in stock but you can get on an email list to be notified when they are in stock. You can add them to your wish list. They do say you can contact a Boutique.

Ali


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

aehaas said:


> They are on the official Omega web site. They are not in stock but you can get on an email list to be notified when they are in stock. You can add them to your wish list. They do say you can contact a Boutique.
> 
> Ali


Omega has a weird practice of leaving watches on their website that are out of production.
For example, the 1861 moonwatch is still listed and you can still sign up for stock alerts.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Stchambe said:


> I believe the ploprof was officially discontinued either this year or last year


Oh, I didnt know that - interesting


----------



## HyFlyer (May 24, 2021)

JazTime has listed the Ultra Deep models with a 9% discount!


----------



## Gebbeth (Feb 26, 2021)

The more I see the UD, the more I'm thinking of getting one instead of the JC SDDS. I think it will complement my PO better than a SDDS would complement my SD43. The SDDS and SD43 are too similar in appearance, whereas, I think the PO and UD retain their own characteristics without looking too much like one is just the other on steroids.


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

HyFlyer said:


> JazTime has listed the Ultra Deep models with a 9% discount!


Interesting... but after doing some googling of that shop, I would avoid lol.


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

Nippero said:


> Omega has a weird practice of leaving watches on their website that are out of production.
> For example, the 1861 moonwatch is still listed and you can still sign up for stock alerts.


I asked my AD and they didn’t know about Ploprof cancellation. Moreover, they have one in the stock.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Alex_TA said:


> I asked my AD and they didn’t know about Ploprof cancellation. Moreover, they have one in the stock.


Tel Aviv? Haifa? did they say which model?


----------



## smooth831 (4 mo ago)

Nippero said:


> Interesting... but after doing some googling of that shop, I would avoid lol.


Just googled them, and wow, horrible people at jaztime. Thanks for the warning!


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

Simon said:


> Tel Aviv? Haifa? did they say which model?


Here.
I even tried it on. Fantastic watch but it intended for a real diver. I mostly dive in the bath.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Alex_TA said:


> Here.
> I even tried it on. Fantastic watch but it intended for a real diver. I mostly dive in the bath.


been to TA a few times but spent most time in Jerusalem 
no Omega shops there but last time did pass on a Rolex DSSD James cameron IN THE WINDOW FOR SALE!!!!!


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

Simon said:


> been to TA a few times but spent most time in Jerusalem
> no Omega shops there but last time did pass on a Rolex DSSD James cameron IN THE WINDOW FOR SALE!!!!!


Several years ago it wasn't hard, now gurnisht


----------



## Isochronous. (7 mo ago)

Nippero said:


> Interesting... but after doing some googling of that shop, I would avoid lol.


Yelp gives them 4 stars.


https://www.yelp.com/biz/jaztime-newport-beach-4


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

Isochronous. said:


> Yelp gives them 4 stars.
> 
> 
> https://www.yelp.com/biz/jaztime-newport-beach-4


Go for it then, I'm curious how it'll turn out.


----------



## HyFlyer (May 24, 2021)

Nippero said:


> Go for it then, I'm curious how it'll turn out.


Me too!


----------



## Isochronous. (7 mo ago)

Nippero said:


> Go for it then, I'm curious how it'll turn out.


All my cash is tied up in stocks and it wouldn't be prudent to sell low.


----------



## aehaas (12 mo ago)

I would rather pay a little more and keep a good relationship with my AD. Friends are hard to find.

ali


----------



## Isochronous. (7 mo ago)

aehaas said:


> I would rather pay a little more and keep a good relationship with my AD. Friends are hard to find.


I pay from 30% to 55% off MSRP. The Internets make comparison shopping easy. The only thing I give up is a factory warranty, I have never had a problem fwith a new watch in the first few years, and perhaps not getting the exact dial I want.

I could not have the collection I have if I paid MSRP. BTW a friendship based on how much money you give them is not a friendship, it's a business. If you get value from paying more that's great. You are not the only one who will only shop at an AD.


----------



## Isochronous. (7 mo ago)

Nippero said:


> Go for it then, I'm curious how it'll turn out.


Buying from Jaztime would save me $1,726; I think I can do better.
*NO Sales TAX will be charged on ALL orders shipped anywhere outside of California. **😱 *


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

Isochronous. said:


> Buying from Jaztime would save me $1,726; I think I can do better.
> *NO Sales TAX will be charged on ALL orders shipped anywhere outside of California. **😱 *


According to Yelp reviews, these guys wont take card and will force you to pay via Zelle, Venmo, etc. So yea makes sense they can dodge sales taxes.
But those same Yelp reviews also complain about watches not actually in stock, bait and switch, terrible service, etc.

I'll keep buying from boutiques and enjoying the experience. I get that not everyone can or wants to, thats fine. This isnt the thread for that discussion.


----------



## ink3027 (Jun 15, 2017)

Cool watch. Love the specs. Just not for me, ha.


----------



## Isochronous. (7 mo ago)

ink3027 said:


> Cool watch. Love the specs. Just not for me, ha.


That watch isn't for any human; it is just because Swatch can.
Even the Cuvier's beaked whale can't use the watches full capability.


----------



## Geology Rocks (Feb 22, 2015)

I really love the new UD. I am so tempted by it but not sure I want to have two planet oceans in a 10 watch collection. The titanium calls me the most. Hrmmmmm. Plus I would have to sell my Glashutte Original for it. 

I love that they went the opposite of what the watch world is doing. It feels like a big middle finger to the watch world and reviewers. I have come close to reaching the depth rating of my planet ocean creamsicle during bath time and pool time with my 3 year old. Thinking the UD could be the perfect tool for the job.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm not a buyer for the UD but I do love that it's a wild, over the top piece. I tried it on at an Omega boutique the other day and it actually fit really well on my almost 7" wrist. It's quite tall, but the shorter lug to lug and tapered bracelet make it very comfortable.


----------



## cerberus63 (Nov 3, 2013)

Just updating this thread again to check on availability. Omega has one model, the orange on strap, available for order once again on their website. The rest are still saying wish list. Has anyone at all seen any one of the Ultra Deep's available at AD's yet. Or is it still online and boutique only? I've spoken with a few AD's and so far their best guess is sometime this month or December.


----------



## Gebbeth (Feb 26, 2021)

Is the relative unavailability of the UDs mainly a function of production not yet ramped up or will this be an ongoing availability saga like most Rolex watches?

I hope the former and not the latter obviously. I think the UD is a winner, especially in light of Rolex's comical reaction, and it would be a shame if Omega doesn't take advantage of this by throttling availability.


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

Gebbeth said:


> Is the relative unavailability of the UDs mainly a function of production not yet ramped up or will this be an ongoing availability saga like most Rolex watches?
> 
> I hope the former and not the latter obviously. I think the UD is a winner, especially in light of Rolex's comical reaction, and it would be a shame if Omega doesn't take advantage of this by throttling availability.


TBH it might be a bit of both. Omega was definitely struggling to get these produced and their initial release was delayed for months. But I imagine they also dont want to make too many of these and have them sitting on shelves, since they probably expect demand to be overall low due to its size.


----------



## Gebbeth (Feb 26, 2021)

Nippero said:


> TBH it might be a bit of both. Omega was definitely struggling to get these produced and their initial release was delayed for months. But I imagine they also dont want to make too many of these and have them sitting on shelves, since they probably expect demand to be overall low due to its size.


I was shopping for a James Cameron DSSD before the UD came out, and then I shifted focus onto the blue model in OMegasteel. But the JC DSSD has come down remarkably in price....almost to retail price on the secondary market, so now I don't have a focus anymore. It's kind of the issue with opportunity costs. Where the UD would have been a real alternative to the JC, now it could be that the shopping has become comparable(?)


----------



## Morlock (Jun 7, 2008)

Between this and the new Ti Rolex we have covered the need for Aquaman and Namor for a trusty beater


----------



## Nordicbeast (Aug 7, 2007)

Gebbeth said:


> But the JC DSSD has come down remarkably in price....almost to retail price on the secondary market...


Where is that exactly?


----------



## Airborne6176 (Sep 20, 2009)

Morlock said:


> Between this and the new Ti Rolex we have covered the need for Aquaman and Namor for a trusty beater


Awesome & amazing forum post, and right on the button. I'm surprised Marvel or DC have not "dove" into either offering from Omega and Rolex. I've always gave the nod to Namor over Aquaman anyways...


----------



## Gebbeth (Feb 26, 2021)

Nordicbeast said:


> Where is that exactly?











Rolex Sea-Dweller Black/Blue Men's Watch - 126660DBLUE for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Rolex Sea-Dweller Black/Blue Men's Watch - 126660DBLUE at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com










Rolex DeepSea Sea-Dweller D-Blue 126660 – 2019 Box & Papers – Nashville Watch







nashvillewatch.com







https://www.ocwatchguy.com/watch/rolex-deepsea-sea-dweller-james-cameron-126660/8190



Anyway, you get the gist. These are all for the James Cameron, not the regular DSSD. I've seen regular models as low as $13. There are 2021 and NIB JC's floating out there for $16k as well. Current DSSD at retail is $14,150, so the price premiums are coming down almost parity. Right now, with the correct negotiation, you can make the difference closer to $1000 from retail if retail was a realistic option for your for the JC.

Anyway, point being, that that cross-buying the JC DSSD and the UD is becoming a real possibility now.


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

Gebbeth said:


> Anyway, point being, that that cross-buying the JC DSSD and the UD is becoming a real possibility now.


That's great news. I personally prefer the UD since I tried on the DSSD last summer (exhibition only model) and the plain slab sides was a huge turn-off for me.
But I like that people (like you) can now make the decision between the two based on what they actually like vs what is obtainable.


----------



## HyFlyer (May 24, 2021)

cerberus63 said:


> Just updating this thread again to check on availability. Omega has one model, the orange on strap, available for order once again on their website. The rest are still saying wish list. Has anyone at all seen any one of the Ultra Deep's available at AD's yet. Or is it still online and boutique only? I've spoken with a few AD's and so far their best guess is sometime this month or December.


Chicago OB has a couple models in stock. I got my white dial/blue bezel on strap from them.


----------



## cerberus63 (Nov 3, 2013)

HyFlyer said:


> Chicago OB has a couple models in stock. I got my white dial/blue bezel on strap from them.
> 
> View attachment 17008995
> 
> ...


That is a beautiful watch, looks great on you. I was just hoping someone had seen or purchased one from an AD. I know the boutiques have been getting them and they have had them available for purchase on their website on and off. However, I placed my order with the AD I normally deal with. They are taking so long to trickle down to the AD's


----------



## Batboy (Dec 2, 2020)

Gebbeth said:


> I think the UD is a winner, especially in light of Rolex's comical reaction, and it would be a shame if Omega doesn't take advantage of this by throttling availability.


I missed Rolex’s reaction – what was it?

Personally, I like the UD much more than the Rolex.

Personally, I like the UD much more than the Rolex.


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

Batboy said:


> I missed Rolex’s reaction – what was it?
> 
> Personally, I like the UD much more than the Rolex.
> 
> Personally, I like the UD much more than the Rolex.


This ... thing:








Rolex Deepsea Challenge


I’m surprised there are no comments on the new Rolex release. It's 50 mm wide and 23 mm thick and 61mm lug to lug. It also weighs 251 g in titanium, imagine what it would’ve weighed in steel. It’s a huge watch and unwearable for some people. However, it is quite the feat in engineering, and it’s...




www.watchuseek.com





Its embarrassing tbh, the DSSD was already the commercial watch tied to the 2012 expedition. Now 10 years later they release another watch for the same expedition with no new tech, just more size and made in titanium to increase its WR.


----------



## aehaas (12 mo ago)

"It's embarrassing tbh, the DSSD was already the commercial watch tied to the 2012 expedition. Now 10 years later they release another watch for the same expedition with no new tech, just more size and made in titanium to increase its WR."

...And thank you for that Rolex. Mine is on order from my AD.

Ali


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

aehaas said:


> "It's embarrassing tbh, the DSSD was already the commercial watch tied to the 2012 expedition. Now 10 years later they release another watch for the same expedition with no new tech, just more size and made in titanium to increase its WR."
> 
> ...And thank you for that Rolex. Mine is on order from my AD.
> 
> Ali


You ordered the DSC or the UD?

I am very curious to see the DSC on more wrists, and would try it myself if I come across and exhibition-only model.


----------



## aehaas (12 mo ago)

I hope my AD gets the UD any day now. The same AD put me on their list for the DSC, so both is the answer.

Ali


----------



## Batboy (Dec 2, 2020)

@aehaas Awesome. I hope you’ll give us a comparison.


----------



## 2premo (Jul 19, 2008)

50mm that's more like a clown watch or a desk clock


----------



## Brent L. Miller (Nov 6, 2020)

We have yet to see them, but they sure look good on our advertising campaigns we are provided! I'm hopeful it doesn't turn into next year like the Aqua Terras.


----------



## cerberus63 (Nov 3, 2013)

Brent L. Miller said:


> We have yet to see them, but they sure look good on our advertising campaigns we are provided! I'm hopeful it doesn't turn into next year like the Aqua Terras.


Thanks for the response. Has your Omega representative given you any timeframe on when you can expect the new Ultra Deep? I know Omega has told their deal is definitely next year for the Aqua Terra’s. But I’m still hoping that AD’s will get the Ultra Deep this year. However, the time frame keeps getting pushed back.


----------



## Royalwithcheese01 (11 mo ago)

My AD in Palm Beach has received a few. He keeps trying to entice me into buying one, but they are just too big for me.


----------



## Brent L. Miller (Nov 6, 2020)

cerberus63 said:


> Thanks for the response. Has your Omega representative given you any timeframe on when you can expect the new Ultra Deep? I know Omega has told their deal is definitely next year for the Aqua Terra’s. But I’m still hoping that AD’s will get the Ultra Deep this year. However, the time frame keeps getting pushed back.


Unfortunately we weren't provided any specific timeframes on the UD.


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur (Oct 10, 2020)

An amazingly redesign. I love it. I’d prefer the black blue one. Or this one of the dial was white.

I hope they make it in 40mm and a thinner case.The case redesign is fantastic and I think this could be a future classic. The new clasp is perfect.






















Looks much bigger here due to the distortion of the camera


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> An amazingly redesign. I love it. I’d prefer the black blue one. Or this one of the dial was white.
> 
> I hope they make it in 40mm and a thinner case.The case redesign is fantastic and I think this could be a future classic. The new clasp is perfect.
> View attachment 17045433
> ...


Yup, I'd reckon that looks pretty good on you from six feet away. It's an amazing watch. I was so surprised. I think you may be right about a potential future classic.

René


----------



## cerberus63 (Nov 3, 2013)

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> An amazingly redesign. I love it. I’d prefer the black blue one. Or this one of the dial was white.
> 
> I hope they make it in 40mm and a thinner case.The case redesign is fantastic and I think this could be a future classic. The new clasp is perfect.
> View attachment 17045433
> ...


That's the exact one I ordered!!! I think it looks amazing one you. I just need these watches to started hitting the AD's so I can get mine. I am guessing you were at a boutique??


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur (Oct 10, 2020)

cerberus63 said:


> That's the exact one I ordered!!! I think it looks amazing one you. I just need these watches to started hitting the AD's so I can get mine. I am guessing you were at a boutique??


correct 👍🏼 can’t wait to see in depth pictures from you


----------



## cerberus63 (Nov 3, 2013)

For the those curious, Watches of Switzerland/Mayors, now have the titanium version in stock. This is the first I have heard about any of these models being made available outside of the boutiques. Now I understand this is a huge dealer and they usually get things before the smaller AD's. However, for those waiting for these models to hit your local AD's, like myself, it seems they will start trickling out before the new year.


----------



## sherabwangpo68 (Dec 26, 2021)

I did my research the last 5 days coz I fall for it uptill yesterday where I got the news (a pic from a dealer) and I came to know that it has a crystal diameter only 30mm, while a Linde has 31mm (which is to small for a crystal and as a watch already), the bigger UTS 1000 has 32.70mm , etc, So, I can imagine the big Omega a chunky heavy watch with 45.5mm case diameter and a small 30mm crystal. I got very much disapointed, I was expecting it to be bigger at least 34mm....ofcourse for the company it's easier/cheaper to make a steel case than make changes in the size of the whole mechanism, dials, crystals etc...
If I have to buy a watch at least I have to watch at the time clearly
Bye bye omega. I really liked you


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

sherabwangpo68 said:


> I did my research the last 5 days coz I fall for it uptill yesterday where I got the news (a pic from a dealer) and I came to know that it has a crystal diameter only 30mm, while a Linde has 31mm (which is to small for a crystal and as a watch already), the bigger UTS 1000 has 32.70mm , etc, So, I can imagine the big Omega a chunky heavy watch with 45.5mm case diameter and a small 30mm crystal. I got very much disapointed, I was expecting it to be bigger at least 34mm....ofcourse for the company it's easier/cheaper to make a steel case than make changes in the size of the whole mechanism, dials, crystals etc...
> If I have to buy a watch at least I have to watch at the time clearly
> Bye bye omega. I really liked you


Cliff notes, or punctuation please...


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

duc said:


> Cliff notes, or punctuation please...


Disappointment that the crystal isnt >34mm diameter on the UD.

Not something I ever noticed.. the watch looks proportional as is. More glass = more vulnerability in the depths the watch was designed for.

Also, my calipers say the UD crystal is 32.43mm in diameter. No idea where he got 30mm.


----------



## sherabwangpo68 (Dec 26, 2021)

Nippero said:


> Disappointment that the crystal isnt >34mm diameter on the UD.
> 
> Not something I ever noticed.. the watch looks proportional as is. More glass = more vulnerability in the depths the watch was designed for.
> 
> Also, my calipers say the UD crystal is 32.43mm in diameter. No idea where he got 30mm.


YES, I agree about the depth issue but it's not of my taste such small diameter 
I ll have to check from the near the crystal diameter coz I like this watch' maybe someone dealer in munich has it coz here in Greece will be available from february I dont know why. Check the pic below if you like


----------



## Nordicbeast (Aug 7, 2007)

I think a caliper measurement is more accurate than eyeballing with a tape measure over a piece of plastic which could distort by a few mm. The crystal diameter on the UD is proportionate to the case.


----------



## sherabwangpo68 (Dec 26, 2021)

Maybe I got used with UTS1000 32.70mm and extatico 34mm' the Linde octopus as I said before look to small to me (30mm) and soon I ll make it available for sale. So, I am in between the UTS4000 and this Omega. I asked already UTS about the crystal diameter while the thickness of UTS4000 is 6mm and Omega 5.2 ? ....let's see what's gonna be.


----------



## sherabwangpo68 (Dec 26, 2021)

just received a reply from a japanese dealer which are very accurate in their words' the diameter is 30mm!!!!!


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

I'll take a picture of me measuring my UD with calipers once I get home.. its 32.43mm

But stop focusing on the numbers so much, if you like how it looks then great, if not then pass on it.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2021)

I like the UD in many of these photos, but I think on my wrist it just doesn't look right.


----------



## sherabwangpo68 (Dec 26, 2021)

Nippero said:


> I'll take a picture of me measuring my UD with calipers once I get home.. its 32.43mm
> 
> But stop focusing on the numbers so much, if you like how it looks then great, if not then pass on it.


Yes, please do that and measure it, Its because I lke it that bothers me' still it has to meet some personal criteria also that's it. I got used to clear visible "marks" of a 32.70 mm UTS crystal and I can't fall for something below that standard. At least UD has to justify it's price also in practicality since I am going to wear it on daily basis and in all cituations. Even underwater its unparallel to have clear view in a split second instead of searching for the time like it happens to me with Linde octopus 30mm. There is no point searching for the time in a small crystal with unclear indexes and many decorations around. 
Just call it old age or just call it practical use, thank you anyway.


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

sherabwangpo68 said:


> Yes, please do that and measure it, Its because I lke it that bothers me' still it has to meet some personal criteria also that's it. I got used to clear visible "marks" of a 32.70 mm UTS crystal and I can't fall for something below that standard. At least UD has to justify it's price also in practicality since I am going to wear it on daily basis and in all cituations. Even underwater its unparallel to have clear view in a split second instead of searching for the time like it happens to me with Linde octopus 30mm. There is no point searching for the time in a small crystal with unclear indexes and many decorations around.
> Just call it old age or just call it practical use, thank you anyway.












Measured 32.45 this time. Hard to get a super precise measurement without more tools to hold both the watch and caliper steady.

And yes, the left side looks like its not touching the crystal, but thats just due to the camera angle and the reflections in the crystal.
i.e., there isn't an inner ring of silver on the bezel, thats actually the beveled portion of the crystal reflecting the dial indices.

Legibility is great for me, but I guess thats partially subjective. For example, that UTS you posted bothers me because the extra large indices at 12 and 6 block some of the minute markers (you can't see minutes 59, 01, 29 or 31).

On the UD you can see every single minute marker, and the entire minute track is repeated on the bezel too.


----------



## sherabwangpo68 (Dec 26, 2021)

that's great news, thank you for your time and efforts. 
I have to go for a big game hunting then and be patient, strange though that no omega boutique I asked in rome /munich/ wien still hasn't replied yet if they have it available....


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

In stock on the website right now.


----------



## sherabwangpo68 (Dec 26, 2021)

Nippero said:


> View attachment 17066462
> 
> 
> Measured 32.45 this time. Hard to get a super precise measurement without more tools to hold both the watch and caliper steady.
> ...


one more uestion please' how come you have decided to buy the nato strap version while you could buy the other version and you could change straps between steel bcaelet / rubber strap ?


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

sherabwangpo68 said:


> one more uestion please' how come you have decided to buy the nato strap version while you could buy the other version and you could change straps between steel bcaelet / rubber strap ?


I like the titanium version more than the steel version (the color scheme, and the weight). The Ti version only comes with the fixed manta ray style lugs, so I have to use nato straps.


----------



## sherabwangpo68 (Dec 26, 2021)

drmdwebb said:


> In stock on the website right now.


which city in europe specifically? I still got no replies from them


----------



## Brent L. Miller (Nov 6, 2020)

I just got my hands on our very first model and measured the crystal at 32.1mm myself yesterday. While it was smaller than I expected I didn't feel it was disproportionate to the overall look of the watch.


----------



## Gebbeth (Feb 26, 2021)

The dial does look kinda small compared to the rest of the watch, but not in an ugly way. Certainly not close to the absurd ratio of the Deep Sea Challenge.


----------



## cerberus63 (Nov 3, 2013)

Brent L. Miller said:


> I just got my hands on our very first model and measured the crystal at 32.1mm myself yesterday. While it was smaller than I expected I didn't feel it was disproportionate to the overall look of the watch.


Thanks for the post and specs on the watch. Great video as always!! Any updates from your rep on the arrival of the steel models? Looking forward to those videos and comparisons.


----------



## sherabwangpo68 (Dec 26, 2021)

thx


----------



## Brent L. Miller (Nov 6, 2020)

cerberus63 said:


> Thanks for the post and specs on the watch. Great video as always!! Any updates from your rep on the arrival of the steel models? Looking forward to those videos and comparisons.


The only thing I was told was they should start trickling in. I know we have several on order so hopefully it's not too long!


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

It was available to purchase on the Omega website (US) earlier today, but not now. They must have sold out.


----------



## sherabwangpo68 (Dec 26, 2021)

I apologize for what I am gonna say; Nato strap 2 mm in a perfect 13000 usd watch 18mm thick? Either I am out of my mind or the marketing dpt of Omega. Nato strap is a complete failure concerning the overall fitness leaving the watch hanging all around , in my humble opinion


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

sherabwangpo68 said:


> I apologize for what I am gonna say; Nato strap 2 mm in a perfect 13000 usd watch 18mm thick? Either I am out of my mind or the marketing dpt of Omega. Nato strap is a complete failure concerning the overall fitness leaving the watch hanging all around , in my humble opinion


You do realize that’s how they strapped them to actually test them in deep waters right?


----------



## sherabwangpo68 (Dec 26, 2021)

i m not going to dive everyday but I am going to wear everyday a 13000 eur watch in a cheap looking uncomfortable strap


----------



## Gebbeth (Feb 26, 2021)

sherabwangpo68 said:


> i m not going to dive everyday but I am going to wear everyday a 13000 eur watch in a cheap looking uncomfortable strap


The fixed lugs are a deal breaker for me. I won't buy any watch with fixed lugs. Thankfully, there is a UD on bracelet in SS.


----------



## Nordicbeast (Aug 7, 2007)

sherabwangpo68 said:


> I apologize for what I am gonna say; Nato strap 2 mm in a perfect 13000 usd watch 18mm thick? Either I am out of my mind or the marketing dpt of Omega. Nato strap is a complete failure concerning the overall fitness leaving the watch hanging all around , in my humble opinion


I'm not a fan of NATOs, but with the manta lugs a NATO is probably the only strap that would fit and not add more height to an already thick watch (imagine the b!tching if that happened! Lol). I had tried on the Ti UD with the NATO....I liked it but much preferred the SS/bracelet version. If the Ti version had a matching matte Ti bracelet???....sold!


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

The purpose of the Ti version is to be a tribute to the original ultra deep that went on the actual expedition. So they made it as close as they could to that original. Color scheme, materials, fixed lugs, etc.

I also wouldve preferred a matte titanium bracelet, but I still liked the Ti version more than the Steel versions despite this.


----------



## Nordicbeast (Aug 7, 2007)

I’m digging the Ti version the more that I see it…even on a NATO. Great vid from Brent…one question, the Ti keeps seem to be sewn right into the strap? If so, what do you do when you need to replace a worn NATO? You can’t transfer them to the new strap?

That doesn’t sound right…


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

Has anyone with the Ti UD put their watch on an Erica’s Original MN strap? The manta lugs should allow that, otherwise, Erica does offer a mod option for fixed lugs. Her straps would look awesome on the UD and because it’s a single pass, it would add less height.
Anyways, I love the Ti UD with the manta lugs. Love how it’s a faithful representation of the original. Also helps that I don’t like bracelets. Keep the pictures coming so I can live vicariously through all of you.
Bubbles up!
Ketchup


----------



## Gebbeth (Feb 26, 2021)

Ketchup time said:


> Has anyone with the Ti UD put their watch on an Erica’s Original MN strap? The manta lugs should allow that, otherwise, Erica does offer a mod option for fixed lugs. Her straps would look awesome on the UD and because it’s a single pass, it would add less height.
> Anyways, I love the Ti UD with the manta lugs. Love how it’s a faithful representation of the original. Also helps that I don’t like bracelets. Keep the pictures coming so I can live vicariously through all of you.
> Bubbles up!
> Ketchup


Nick Mankey also makes a single pass strap, and the fact you can't get a spring bar failure with the Ti UD means the Nick Mankey strap works even better.


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

Gebbeth said:


> Nick Mankey also makes a single pass strap, and the fact you can't get a spring bar failure with the Ti UD means the Nick Mankey strap works even better.


I loop my Nick Mankey strap so that it doesn't pass behind the watch at all. Works great.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

I got to try out both* variants of Omega's Ultra Deep the other day - very impressive examples of heavy-duty tool watches 💪😬
But at the end of the day, a bit more duty** than I really need. My two Omega SM300s, a 41mm SM300MC & a 42mm 165.0324, do the job just fine 🍻

_*the Ti version has a more unique appeal_  _but the NATO adds unneeded height_  _aesthetically speaking, whereas the steel sits quite naturally on the wrist_ 👌

_**... & heavy, especially the steel case on the steel bracelet _😱😅


----------



## cerberus63 (Nov 3, 2013)

Travelller said:


> I got to try out both* variants of Omega's Ultra Deep the other day - very impressive examples of heavy-duty tool watches 💪😬
> But at the end of the day, a bit more duty** than I really need. My two Omega SM300s, a 41mm SM300MC & a 42mm 165.0324, do the job just fine 🍻
> 
> _*the Ti version has a more unique appeal_  _but the NATO adds unneeded height_  _aesthetically speaking, whereas the steel sits quite naturally on the wrist_ 👌
> ...


I love the close up pic of the stainless model on your wrist, they really are impressive looking pieces! Were you at a boutique an AD when you saw the watches? I'm still waiting on my AD to get them in and once all the models start hitting AD's I can harass him, lol.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

cerberus63 said:


> ... Were you at a boutique an AD when you saw the watches? I'm still waiting on my AD to get them in and once all the models start hitting AD's I can harass him, lol.


It was a Boutique, but to be honest, they've only had them in for roughly a month, no more, so hang in there, I'm sure ADs are not far behind   🍻


----------



## cerberus63 (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks, appreciate the response!!


----------



## Nordicbeast (Aug 7, 2007)

Nippero said:


> Go for it then, I'm curious how it'll turn out.


They have a Deepsea Challenge for $43K USD! Lol...

Thing is, they'll probably sell it at that price.


----------



## Airborne6176 (Sep 20, 2009)

$43,000...? Aaargh...!

If it was only $42,699.99 I would go for it, as that extra $300.01 is just outside of my limits. Dammit... (sarcasm)


----------



## Nordicbeast (Aug 7, 2007)

Yup, in Canuckistan dollars, that's almost $59K CAD. Just about twice MSRP.....blow me JazTime.


----------



## sherabwangpo68 (Dec 26, 2021)

After a month's research and some difficult choices between the deep sea of Rolex (with only a pitiful 30mm crystal and so many garbage and useless writtings on the dial) , of Hublot 44, of Jageur's master compressor, FF of Blancpain and the Omega UD I have concluded my seach and I am in between the UD with the steel bracelet and the blancpain FF in steel case NAGEURS DE COMBAT (or anything similar of FF in steel case). The watch is meant for daily use and not as a collectable item. Also, I am not in ceramic bezels but I have to do compromises at this pont with UD. 
I don't know whats gonna happen if I buy the UD but in the FF the bezels look bigger and lustrous and maybe delicate at the same time' the point is that since they are both big size watches and drops while taking it on/off and hits on metalic objects on daily basis are on schedule they will be both affected due to their size more easily than other watches I suppose. Which one is more delicate then for a careless use?
Also, the 120 hrs of power reserve of FF is a good characteristic but 60 hrs of UD will suffice also. The rest of the specs are on the UD side according to my opinion. If FF were on the same depth with UD thoughts will be different. But 300m depth gives many thoughts about it's crystal effectiveness - thickness and quality overall. 
I am a UTS guy for the last 9 years and am used to minimal dials and more practical (in look or otherwise) oriented features and If there was a chance of different dials and some other changes that could make the look of UTS 1000m different than 4000m (apart from their size) I would recosnider everything, but UTS has reached it's limit long ago....(no complains here for my UTS, since it took so many hits and came out of daily use with minor non visible scrathches and unaffected) but it's time for some changes in this life before time swalows everything....
Thank you for your time.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

^^^

I'm in agreement with you about the bezels. Sapphire or ceramic do not appeal to me. My taste runs towards matte finish, so the FF would be off my list. Otherwise, that is a very appealing option. All things considered; the UD would take the day if I were in your position.


----------



## Gebbeth (Feb 26, 2021)

I think you can get ceramic bezels that are matte, but of course the FF and Rolex models are not.

The FF is not really a dive watch anymore and one can argue that neither are the Rolex divers.

The UD Titanium looks more like a true divers watch, purpose built for that. The Omegasteel versions a little less so.

I have an SD43, so I'm not really in the market for the UD or another Rolex deep diver, but I'd get the UD in a heartbeat if I was.


----------



## sherabwangpo68 (Dec 26, 2021)

I got with 12400eur the rubber version in omega boutique. Did you find it cheaper? I saw in some other sites they are selling it 15000eur. So much difference is unjustifiable from the dealers and the personal sellers.


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

Gebbeth said:


> I think you can get ceramic bezels that are matte, but of course the FF and Rolex models are not.
> 
> The FF is not really a dive watch anymore and one can argue that neither are the Rolex divers.
> 
> ...


Yep the UD Titanium's bezel is basically matte. More of a brushed finished with a bit of a sheen, but nowhere near as shiny as glossy aluminum or ceramic bezels.


----------



## mattmartin (Aug 8, 2008)

Does anyone know whether the Titanium pin buckle (on the Nato supplied with the titanium model) is sewn-in to the strap, or is it affixed with a springbar? In other words, is the titanium buckle a solid piece of titanium that is sewn in to the nylon webbing, or is it attached to the nylon loop with a springbar? I like the Manta lug design, and I like that it entirely eliminates the springbar, and I hope Omega applied the same Manta springbar-less philosophy to the pin buckle.


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

mattmartin said:


> Does anyone know whether the Titanium pin buckle (on the Nato supplied with the titanium model) is sewn-in to the strap, or is it affixed with a springbar? In other words, is the titanium buckle a solid piece of titanium that is sewn in to the nylon webbing, or is it attached to the nylon loop with a springbar? I like the Manta lug design, and I like that it entirely eliminates the springbar, and I hope Omega applied the same Manta springbar-less philosophy to the pin buckle.


Interesting thought, but nope its in there with a springbar.

Not sure how they could have made this more robust tbh since the pin on the buckle has to rotate. But I see your point about once again a springbar being the weak link here.


----------



## mattmartin (Aug 8, 2008)

Nippero said:


> Interesting thought, but nope its in there with a springbar.
> 
> Not sure how they could have made this more robust tbh since the pin on the buckle has to rotate. But I see your point about once again a springbar being the weak link here.


Thanks for the reply. Can you tell us whether the spring bar appears to be especially robust (like the Seiko divers spring bars or Omega Planet Ocean spring bars) or does it appears tiny and somewhat overlooked by the design department?


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

mattmartin said:


> Thanks for the reply. Can you tell us whether the spring bar appears to be especially robust (like the Seiko divers spring bars or Omega Planet Ocean spring bars) or does it appears tiny and somewhat overlooked by the design department?


I actually own POs and Seiko Divers but I never really compared their spring bars lol. The spring bar used in the strap buckle does remind me of the "fat" Seiko bars though.

So I took some pics, you can decide for yourself if they're robust or not:


----------



## VipinLJ (8 mo ago)

Got to see the UDs in person today. Both steel and titanium versions. I was surprised at how light the UD felt (after reading various reports on the watch and seeing it before touching it, I assumed it would be much heavier!). Nice watch but definitely not for me. While it does look huge on my 6.75" wrist, I'd be conscious about the size of the watch (like someone else mentioned, the titanium version with the NATO strap sits higher than the Omegasteel).
I was surprised to see it (both versions at that) at the AD. CD Peacock in Oakbrook has one each for grabs if anyone wants one.


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur (Oct 10, 2020)

VipinLJ said:


> Got to see the UDs in person today. Both steel and titanium versions. I was surprised at how light the UD felt (after reading various reports on the watch and seeing it before touching it, I assumed it would be much heavier!). Nice watch but definitely not for me. While it does look huge on my 6.75" wrist, I'd be conscious about the size of the watch (like someone else mentioned, the titanium version with the NATO strap sits higher than the Omegasteel).
> I was surprised to see it (both versions at that) at the AD. CD Peacock in Oakbrook has one each for grabs if anyone wants one.
> View attachment 17122511


I love it but I’m hoping for a <42MM version.


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

VipinLJ said:


> Got to see the UDs in person today. Both steel and titanium versions. I was surprised at how light the UD felt (after reading various reports on the watch and seeing it before touching it, I assumed it would be much heavier!). Nice watch but definitely not for me. While it does look huge on my 6.75" wrist, I'd be conscious about the size of the watch (like someone else mentioned, the titanium version with the NATO strap sits higher than the Omegasteel).
> I was surprised to see it (both versions at that) at the AD. CD Peacock in Oakbrook has one each for grabs if anyone wants one.


If the extra height from the NATO is the deal breaker, there are strap options that avoid it: Ultra Deep


----------



## VipinLJ (8 mo ago)

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> I love it but I’m hoping for a <42MM version.


I agree. I really like chunky watches and this one fits the bill to a T. Just that it's a little too big and personally I can see myself pulling it off, I'd still be a little self-conscious.



Nippero said:


> If the extra height from the NATO is the deal breaker, there are strap options that avoid it: Ultra Deep


The titanium is fantastic and so very light. Even the steel watch felt light. Just that the NATO strap makes it sit very high and I've never been a fan of NATO straps in general. I'm trying to see if there are titanium bracelets that might suit it. I also tried on the NTTD Ti and that was a stunner. Wife also prefers that one. So let's see.


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

VipinLJ said:


> I agree. I really like chunky watches and this one fits the bill to a T. Just that it's a little too big and personally I can see myself pulling it off, I'd still be a little self-conscious.
> 
> 
> 
> The titanium is fantastic and so very light. Even the steel watch felt light. Just that the NATO strap makes it sit very high and I've never been a fan of NATO straps in general. I'm trying to see if there are titanium bracelets that might suit it. I also tried on the NTTD Ti and that was a stunner. Wife also prefers that one. So let's see.


Yea I'd prefer a bracelet for my Ti UD too, but at least these NATO alternatives dont add to the height of the watch.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet (Jan 8, 2020)

Tried one on that was not spoken for at the Bellevue, WA Boutique. Awesome watch. Really great looking in person. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sherabwangpo68 (Dec 26, 2021)

Case solved today in omega boutique in munich. Hard to find the UD. Size is ok nothing to worry I was expecting it much bigger but its normal. I had the opportunity to check the blancpain fifty phathoms in titanium an in blue dial but it felt like a toy. I checked the rolex deepsea sd . I was impressed of the overall look. However the half blue dial is not dinstictively blue. It is an office watch.


----------



## cerberus63 (Nov 3, 2013)

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Tried one on that was not spoken for at the Bellevue, WA Boutique. Awesome watch. Really great looking in person.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pic, thanks for posting. Has anyone see the orange on bracelet at an AD yet. Not a boutique or Watches of Switzerland, but a local AD. I know the blue steel and titanium have made it to a few AD's. I'm still waiting on this orange. Omega has taken a long time getting their 2022 releases out, and their 2023 releases are right around the corner.


----------



## aehaas (12 mo ago)

'Got mine from my local AD, Mayors Jewelers, last week. Did a review - go further down the thread, here:








New Omega Ultra Deep Today 12-21-2022 (Comparison Added Now)


'Feels similar to the Rolex DSSD JC 126660. Edit: See further down for the comparison of this and two other divers, Rolex and Grand Seiko. Ali




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## cerberus63 (Nov 3, 2013)

aehaas said:


> 'Got mine from my local AD, Mayors Jewelers, last week. Did a review - go further down the thread, here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response aehaas. I have read your posts and have enjoyed the pics and the comparison between the Ultra Deep and Rolex DSSD. I have the Rolex and cannot wait to compare the two in hand. However, Mayors and Watches of Switzerland are the same company. I was hoping the Ultra Deep was arriving at local AD’s and not the national chains.


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

cerberus63 said:


> Thanks for the response aehaas. I have read your posts and have enjoyed the pics and the comparison between the Ultra Deep and Rolex DSSD. I have the Rolex and cannot wait to compare the two in hand. However, Mayors and Watches of Switzerland are the same company. I was hoping the Ultra Deep was arriving at local AD’s and not the national chains.


One of my local ADs in Queens, NY that is not a chain has a few UDs in stock too now. I forgot which ones exactly since I just saw it on their IG story. Its a good sign that smaller ADs are starting to get the watch though.


----------

